# Langeland 2017



## Vareler Holger (29. Dezember 2016)

Allen Langeland Freunden ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2017 
|laola:

Gruss Holger


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute für 2017 und immer eine krumme Rute wenn ihr vor LL fischt#a. Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,

Allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches 2017 und krumme Ruten wo immer Ihr angeln geht.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Rapala55 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin .... ich bin vom 11-18. März 2017 auf Langeland .... wer noch ?

 Gruß Jörg


----------



## climber (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Zusammen,

euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ich wünsche mir das sich die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee wieder erholen.

Gruß


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind die erste April Woche oben.
Ich hoffe immer noch das sich beim Dorsch noch was tut bis dahin. |rolleyes
Aber ich hab mich schon auf Platte eingestellt.
An alle die hier mitlesen, und hoch fahren, ein guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr :m


----------



## bobue (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Auch von mir an alle im Forum einen guten Rutsch und das
alle Eure "Langelandwünsche" für 2017 bei bester Gesundheit in Erfüllung gehen.

Gruß
Bruno


----------



## MS aus G (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2017!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## tom_saywer (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir haben wieder gebucht, sind von 1.4. bis 8.4. in Bagenkop. Haben da 2 von den Wohnungen im Hafen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Vielen Dank, mein Fehler [emoji847] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Bitte verprügelt mich nicht für meine folgende Frage aber ich finde im Forum nichts passendes #q
Wer hat vor Spodsbjerg schon mal mit einer Posenmontage vom Boot auf Platte geangelt ? Ich denke so zwischen 5 -10 Meter Wassertiefe ? Ist die Methode überhaupt fängig ? Welche Montage kann man empfehlen ? Das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel ist mir sehr wohl bekannt und fängig aber ich möchte mal etwas Neues probieren und es noch entspannter angehen  Einfach mal visuell angeln.

Danke für Eure konstruktiven Vorschläge.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Probiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber der Plan ist da und ich denke du kannst auch schon ab 2 m damit anfangen. Aus anderen versuchen kann ich dir sagen das du OFT! Die tiefe nachjustieren kannst solltest du etwas Drift haben.

https://youtu.be/LGasww_1jhU


----------



## MS aus G (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Stefan,

hab hier mal was zum Schmunzeln!!!

Hat aber sehr gut funktioniert. Das Fischen mit der Kopfrute ging natürlich nur bei fast keinem Wind. Hat aber unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Es war allerdings sehr umständlich, auf einem 4,4m Boot mit einer 10m Rute zu angeln!!! Als Köder diente ein ca. 5gr. Kopf mit einem kleinen Gummi.

Gruß Mario

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=236559&d=1439734611

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=236556&d=1439734333

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=236557&d=1439734412


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin zusammen, mit Pose oder Wasserkugel auf Platte geht wunderbar. Z.B. mit einer Wasserkugel als Durchlauf und den Stopper entsprechend auf Tiefe eingestellt. So kann man z.B. den Köder an einer "toten Rute" bei Drift in einiger Entfernung super hinterher ziehen. 
Und........ man muss nicht immer direkten Grundkontakt haben, kurz drüber reicht vollkommen aus, Mal drauf geachtet? Durch die beiden Augen auf der Oberseite luschern die Platten von Natur aus nach oben und sehen auch Köder, welche nicht grundnah angeboten werden#6


----------



## steel0256 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo
kann die Sturmflut der letzten Tage Auswirkungen auf den  Dorschbestand in der Ostsee haben.Es soll ja viel Nordseewasser in der Ostsee geflossen sein.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Stulle (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> hab hier mal was zum Schmunzeln!!!
> 
> ...




|bigeyes:m wow wie war der drill ?


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, mit Pose oder Wasserkugel auf Platte geht wunderbar. Z.B. mit einer Wasserkugel als Durchlauf und den Stopper entsprechend auf Tiefe eingestellt. So kann man z.B. den Köder an einer "toten Rute" bei Drift in einiger Entfernung super hinterher ziehen.
> Und........ man muss nicht immer direkten Grundkontakt haben, kurz drüber reicht vollkommen aus, Mal drauf geachtet? Durch die beiden Augen auf der Oberseite luschern die Platten von Natur aus nach oben und sehen auch Köder, welche nicht grundnah angeboten werden#6



@Rolf und Stulle

Danke für die Tips. Wasserkugeln und Hechtposen (20 gr) habe ich eh in der Tackle Box. Hmm, halten Gummistopper auf geflochtener Schnur ?
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall im Juni auf LL probieren #6

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Rolf und Stulle
> 
> Danke für die Tips. Wasserkugeln und Hechtposen (20 gr) habe ich eh in der Tackle Box. Hmm, halten Gummistopper auf geflochtener Schnur ?
> Ich werde es auf jeden Fall im Juni auf LL probieren #6
> ...



Moin, ja die Gummistopper halten auch auf Geflochtener #6
Am Besten noch ein etwas dickeres Schrotblei über das Vorfach damit man bei stärkerer Drift auch runterkommt  #h


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, ja die Gummistopper halten auch auf Geflochtener #6
> Am Besten noch ein etwas dickeres Schrotblei über das Vorfach damit man bei stärkerer Drift auch runterkommt  #h



Hej Rolf,

Danke dafür |wavey:

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dann aber aufpassen das die Stopper frei durch die ringe gleiten sonst reist schnell die Schnur.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kann mich erinnern, früher gab es Sh. Makrelenposen. Habe aber nie jemand damit fischen sehen.  Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Multe (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Bitte verprügelt mich nicht für meine folgende Frage aber ich finde im Forum nichts passendes #q
> Wer hat vor Spodsbjerg schon mal mit einer Posenmontage vom Boot auf Platte geangelt ? Ich denke so zwischen 5 -10 Meter Wassertiefe ? Ist die Methode überhaupt fängig ? Welche Montage kann man empfehlen ? Das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel ist mir sehr wohl bekannt und fängig aber ich möchte mal etwas Neues probieren und es noch entspannter angehen  Einfach mal visuell angeln.
> ...


----------



## MS aus G (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die Drills haben natürlich länger gedauert, wie mit der normalen Rute. Was mir noch in Erinnerung blieb war, das die Plattfische die ich gefangen habe im Schnitt recht groß waren im Gegensatz zum Naturköderangeln. Gefangen habe ich mit der Stippe so um die 40 Fische, aber so ab 65iger Dorschen war es doch Grenzwertig, und nachdem ich dann einen Dorsch abgerissen habe, da ich den nicht halten konnte, habe ich dann auch wieder damit aufgehört. Das alles war in den späten 90igern. Spaß hat es aber allemal gemacht!!! Und mehr haben auch die Mitangler auf meinem Boot auch nicht gefangen, eher im Gegenteil was größere Platte anging.

Ja, Multe, der Erhard hatte schon wirklich viel Erfahrung, was das Angeln auf LL anging!!! Er war einer unserer ersten (Mit-)Vermieter, damals bei unseren ersten LL-Besuchen!!! 

Er war ja hauptsächlich im Bereich um Bukkemose/Fredmose/Osterskov aktiv. Also in unserem Fanggebiet. 

Eines Morgens, wir standen am Strand und schauten auf die sehr Westwindige Ostsee und wollten eigentlich nicht rausfahren. Da sagte er zu uns: Wie ihr seid noch nicht auf dem Wasser? Fahrt Richtung Norden vor das kleine Wäldchen und angelt dicht am Ufer mit Watt-/Ringelwurm. 

Das haben wir dann auch gemacht und haben an dem Tag wirklich sehr gut gefangen. Nicht nur Platte auch sehr gut Dorsch. 

Ohne den Erhard wären wir zu 100% an Land geblieben, also Ahnung hat er von dem Revier auf jeden Fall gehabt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## cocorell (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Eine lieben Gruß  an alle LL-Freunde und Angler.
Leider geht es 2017 bei mir nicht mit einer LL-Angeltour. Meine Frau möchte dieses Jahr 2x in den Süden.....dafür wirds dann 2018 wieder was.Dann mach ich die Reisevorschläge...1x Langeland und später dann 1x Süden:q


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



steel0256 schrieb:


> ...Es soll ja viel Nordseewasser in der Ostsee geflossen sein.
> 
> Gruß Norbert



Fehlinfo. Der Wind kam zuerst tagelang aus West und dann stürmisch aus NO. Hätte andersherum sein müssen.


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Eine lieben Gruß  an alle LL-Freunde und Angler.
> Leider geht es 2017 bei mir nicht mit einer LL-Angeltour. Meine Frau möchte dieses Jahr 2x in den Süden.....dafür wirds dann 2018 wieder was.Dann mach ich die Reisevorschläge...1x Langeland und später dann 1x Süden:q


Erst spodsbjerg und dann Bagenkop? [emoji38]


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte dieses Jahr 2x in den Süden..



Passt doch; SÜD Langeland (Bagenkop) und dann noch SÜD Norwegen. Farsund oder so.:m


----------



## cocorell (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Passt doch; SÜD Langeland (Bagenkop) und dann noch SÜD Norwegen. Farsund oder so.:m



Genau....danke für die Argumentationshilfe. ....:vik:

Vielleicht kann man sich hier einer Angeltruppe Langeland 2018 anschließen? 
Denn geteilte Kosten sind weniger Kosten für den einzelnen.


----------



## AlexM (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich hier einer Angeltruppe Langeland 2018 anschließen?
> Denn geteilte Kosten sind weniger Kosten für den einzelnen.



Hallo, gute Idee!
 Da wäre ich auch dabei und würde ein Doppelzimmer nehmen.... #h


----------



## cocorell (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Für den Fall der Fälle bräuchte ich auch ein Doppelzimmer, denn meine Frau käme mit...
Als ich im Mai 2015 mit ein paar Kollegen dort war hatten wir ein Häuschen angemietet, dass Boot war von Thorben Hansen....5 Meter Nussschale mit 10 Ps Außenborder.....aber wir haben gefangen..|wavey:


----------



## Ines (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



> bräuchte ich auch ein Doppelzimmer


Wenn du einen Sinn hast für heruntergekommenen Charme, dann empfehle ich das Badehotel in Spodsbjerg. Die Einrichtung ist schon älter, aber: Schöner Blick auf den Belt und ordentliches bodenständiges dänisches Restaurant.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Ines schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Sinn hast für heruntergekommenen Charme, dann empfehle ich das Badehotel in Spodsbjerg. Die Einrichtung ist schon älter, aber: Schöner Blick auf den Belt und ordentliches bodenständiges dänisches Restaurant.



Und soweit ich noch weiß, liegt es in der nähe des Hafens.
Kannst vom Hotel zu fuss zum Hafen.:m


----------



## cocorell (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Zu Fuß zum Hafen ;+ und wer schleppt dann meine Ausrüstung |supergri


----------



## exstralsunder (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Zu Fuß zum Hafen ;+



Da kann man sich schon mal ne Blase an den Füßen holen...


----------



## Ines (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dann fahrt ihr eben die paar hundert Meter zum Hafen ud parkt da - zu Fuß gehende Angler habe ich eher selten dort gesehen. :m


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ok ich hatte es näherin Erinnerung


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hy Hy 
Ist überall möglich Lass Dich treiben. Fang bei 8 Mtr. an Wenn Du keine Bisse bekommst dann fahr bis 9 mtr. usw. Bis Du Bisse bekommst. Angle nur mit großen Haken. So bekommst Du sie besser los. Eine gute Stelle ist der "Hjelmbergvey"  also Spotsbjerg rechts raus ca. 2  bis 3 Km Ri. Süden.
Aber es klappt auch in Spotsbjerg überall wo Sand zu sehen ist. Geht gut habe im Sommer immer gut gefangen. Als viel Petry Heil.
Schönes und Erfolgreiches Angeljahr wünscht Dir.
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu "Angeln in Dänemark".
Da es ja nicht immer Langeland sein muss, kennt einer von Euch gute Angelgebiete die Grenznah zu Deutschland sind??? Ferienäuser gibt es ja auch Grenznah genug, habe ich auf Cofman.de gesehen. Nur ob es da gute Angelstellen gibt wird nicht beschrieben. Wäre prima wenn ich auch Tips erhalte wo man dort ein Boot, Standortnah, anmieten kann.

Vorab ein großes Dankeschön ...


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schau dir mal oben die Werbung oberhalb des Threads an, das ist grenznah, Dorsch muss man dann sehen wie es dieses Jahr wird. Aber Boote und Gebiet sind sonst zu empfehlen.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Weiß jemand was da am Hafen in Spodsbjerg so gebuddelt wird ? Auf der Webcam Süd, am Grillplatz, Zugang zum Steg sieht man Aktivitäten.
Wird das Parkplatzangebot erweitert ? 
Bin halt neugierig  

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mit den parkplätzen war da ja immer etwas knapp. Zu mindestens in der Saison.
Wäre eine gute maßname.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schaut mal auf die Facebookseite; da seht Ihr alles....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bin nicht bei facebook, sorry


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Sieht so aus, als wenn da. 4 poller gesetzt worden wären.
Mehr kann ich auf dem kleinen Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## wim1955 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Ines wir sind vom 17.6-24.6 auf LL willkommen wie immer,sind leider nur noch mit 6 Leuten.Gruß Wim


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo
Schau mal unter Dänische Südsee bei GOOgle rein. oder unter Röhrchen .
die Insel heißt ALS  ist direkt hinter der Grenze.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Ines (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



> Hallo Ines wir sind vom 17.6-24.6 auf LL willkommen wie immer,sind leider nur noch mit 6 Leuten.Gruß Wim



Hi Wim, hast ne PN!


----------



## Vareler Holger (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Weiß jemand was da am Hafen in Spodsbjerg so gebuddelt wird ? Auf der Webcam Süd, am Grillplatz, Zugang zum Steg sieht man Aktivitäten.
> Wird das Parkplatzangebot erweitert ?
> ...



Das werden neue Parkplätze


----------



## Bitti2 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Sehr fein. Das ist ja noch weiter dran an den Booten #6


----------



## Carptigers (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die alten Parkplätze waren genau so dicht an den Booten, nur eben nicht mit Steinen bedeckt und auch nur zur Stoßzeit freigegeben.


----------



## Bitti2 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also wenn ich mich total verhaue, ist das die ehem Wiese direkt vorm Anleger. Direkt hinter IBIs Zeug. Die war doch immer mit ner Kette abgesperrt bzw nur die ganz dreisten haben sich dort drauf gestellt.


----------



## Carptigers (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Letzte Woche war dann mal Saisoneröffnung auf dem Belt. 
Wir hatten traumhaftes Wetter in den zwei Tagen.
Es war bedeutend weniger Fisch im Belt als letztes Jahr.
Dennoch konnten wir schöne Fische an der 20m Kante landen.


----------



## sandre (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Florian, 
na wenn du schon schreibst "bedeutend weniger Fisch als letztes Jahr " wird's für die meisten noch schwieriger.


----------



## Carptigers (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Aktuelle Momentaufnahme.
Allerdings habe ich mit zwei Dänen gesprochen, die nördlich im Belt ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Anfang März bin ich wieder oben, mal schauen, wie es dann läuft.


----------



## mirko.nbg (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Liegt es am Fanglimit?

Vor einem Jahr in Langeland 2016 waren zur gleichen Zeit 170 Posts/Beiträge und jetzt sind es gerade mal 56.
Über 1/3 weniger.
Was denkt ihr?

Petri Heil und Gruß

Mirko


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nikolaj ist schon fleissig!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Bitti2 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Liegt es am Fanglimit?
> 
> Vor einem Jahr in Langeland 2016 waren zur gleichen Zeit 170 Posts/Beiträge und jetzt sind es gerade mal 56.
> Über 1/3 weniger.
> ...




Ich vermute mal das liegt hauptsächlich an dem Jahr 2016. Bei unserer Frühjahrstour im April waren wir die einzigen an den drei Tagen die den Filierraum nutzen mussten. Sowenig Gesamtfang aller Boote hatte ich um diese Zeit noch nie in Spodsbjerg gesehen.  Muss wohl eine Konstante gewesen sein 2016.
Zusammen mit dem Limit, denke ich mal, gehen die Zahlen der Besucher nach unten und somit auch die Meldungen hier.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass jetzt Norwegen wieder stärker nachgefragt wird.
Wir hatten aufgrund der beschissenen Wetterlage im Oktober 2016 unsere jährliche LL-Herbsttour spontan nach Bömlo verlegt. Dort hatten wir innerhalb von zwei Tagen in einem bis dato unbekannten Revier soviel Fisch gefangen, dass wir aufhören mussten wegen dem 15kg Limit. Als Resultat will keiner meiner Truppe mehr nach LL. |rolleyes


----------



## mirko.nbg (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind vor 8 Jahren als "Fehmarnangler" nach Langeland gegangen, da wir mal ein "Tapetenwechsel" brauchten.

Das schöne ist an Langeland, die Ruhe und die Ferienhäuser mit den großen Grundstücken. Da kann mann auch mal früh laut sein ohne die Nachbarn zu stören.

Das was mich ein bisschen stört ist, das dort zu viele Angler sind. 60...70 Leihboote puh.
Ich muß schon jedes Jahr kämpfen für einen Liegeplatz für mein Boot.

Würden wir was ähnliches in Deutschland finden was die Unterkunft angeht,wären wir wieder bei uns an der Küste irgendwo zwischen Fehmarn und Rügen zu finden.

Wenn man mal ein angenehmes Häuschen gefunden hat, hapert es wieder an der Gefriermöglichkeit,etc.

Deshalb ist Langeland ersmal unsere erste Adresse.

Gruß Mirko


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Nikolaj ist schon fleissig!
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Sehe auch gerade, die ersten boote sind schon im wasser


----------



## Stahl1803 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,
Letztes Jahr waren unsere Fänge auch sehr bescheiden ..
Aber egal ... dieses Jahr gehts wieder los vom 20.05.- 27.05. 
kennt einer eine Adresse wo man auf Langeland Wattwürmer kaufen kann ?
Die Angelgeschäfte auf Langeland  haben ja leider nur Seeringler...


----------



## Carptigers (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bestellung dir welche beim Angelshop am Skandinavien Park.
Oder selber plümpeln


----------



## Weißtanne (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Bestellung dir welche beim Angelshop am Skandinavien Park.
> Oder selber plümpeln


Meines Wissens ist der dicht;+
;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*







Wohl große Inventur


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Fahrt zum Sennholz nach Flensburg. Besser verpackte Würmer gibt es sonst nirgends in Autobahnnähe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Fishermans Partner in FL ist konkurs....

Dort soll nun eine Filiale rein von Angeljoe...(habe ich gehört von ein der ein kennt der ein andern kennt)

Die Würmer von DS sind 1a !

Lg


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Würmer von DS sind 1a !



Sag ich doch Matze. 

.....und liebe Grüße ins Königreich. #h


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Na ich bin auch mal gespannt. Fahren am 22.04 los und ich bin das erste mal wirklich skeptisch. Auch 2016 waren wir wie fast jedes Jahr die letzte April Woche vor Ort und hatten keine schlechte, aber auch keine überragende Woche. Mein Vater war dann mit seiner Truppe Ende Juni da. Die haben die ganze Woche nicht einen Dorsch zu Gesicht bekommen. Sollte sich das bewahrheiten werden auch wir uns nach über 25 Jahren Langland mal Gedanken über etwas anderes machen.


----------



## danalf (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin
Ist jemand in der letzten Woche im März auf Langeland?
Lutz|wavey:


----------



## climber (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Interessant ist der Beitrag in der neuen K&K über das Unglück im letzten Jahr in Dänemark. Das der Umfang und die Folgen überhaupt nicht kommuniziert wurden macht mich doch sehr nachdenklich.


----------



## Stefan W. (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind die erste Woche im April in Spodsbjerg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander_Ulli (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

wir waren bei der Hinfahrt zu unserem letzten Angletrip
hier drin: 
http://www.moritz-nord.de/

Kurzer schlenker von der Autbahn und die Ladengröße ist echt
der Hammer. Wir haben übrigens letztes Jahr in Spodsbjerg
Wattwürmer vom Ohle Dehn Nachfolger an der Ecke 
bekommen. 

Gruß Ulli #h


----------



## tom_saywer (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir sind die erste Woche im April in Spodsbjerg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk





... in Bagenkop 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## autoglas (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Mirko die Alte Garde ist noch da,doch die meisten haben keine Lust mehr zu Berichten wie Ich auch! unangebrachte Kritik,Beleidigungen,Unterstellungen usw, das ganze Programm da haben viele kein Bock mehr sich einzubringen:r,siehe Walter der sich bemüht und sich die ganze Arbeit macht, mit seiner Erfahrung sich Mittzuteilen und dafür noch Beleidigungen hinnehmen muss!,leider is es so gekommen auf dem Planet der Affen.LiebenGruß Ich bleibe Langeland treu egal ob Fangbegrenzung usw.im April gehts los die erste Tour bin zur Zeit mehr in der Garage wie im Haus,Vorfächer richten Angelfieber ist #hausgebrochen.:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Auto Glas

Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko die Alte Garde ist noch da,doch die meisten haben keine Lust mehr zu Berichten wie Ich auch! unangebrachte Kritik,Beleidigungen,Unterstellungen usw, das ganze Programm da haben viele kein Bock mehr sich einzubringen:r,siehe Walter der sich bemüht und sich die ganze Arbeit macht, mit seiner Erfahrung sich Mittzuteilen und dafür noch Beleidigungen hinnehmen muss!,leider is es so gekommen auf dem Planet der Affen.LiebenGruß Ich bleibe Langeland treu egal ob Fangbegrenzung usw.im April gehts los die erste Tour bin zur Zeit mehr in der Garage wie im Haus,Vorfächer richten Angelfieber ist #hausgebrochen.:vik:



Das war ja dann wohl bei fressenheft weil hier hab ich von Beleidigungen noch nichts gelesen |kopfkrat


----------



## SFVNOR (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Wer nicht mehr nach LL möchte soll es halt lassen und nicht versuchen den Anderen seine Meinung aufzuzwingen #q

Ich habe gestern mit Nikolaj (IBI) einen kurzen Austausch gehabt und Er hat bis jetzt keine Probleme mit seiner Boots/ Hausvermietung und die Mehrzahl der Angler haben kein Problem mit der Fangbegrenzung. 

Ich bleibe LL treu weil ich dort einen entspannten Urlaub mit dem Hobby des Angelns verbinden kann.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

so sieht´s aus........
Gruß
Tom


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko die Alte Garde ist noch da,doch die meisten haben keine Lust mehr zu Berichten wie Ich auch! unangebrachte Kritik,Beleidigungen,Unterstellungen usw, das ganze Programm da haben viele kein Bock mehr sich einzubringen:r,siehe Walter der sich bemüht und sich die ganze Arbeit macht, mit seiner Erfahrung sich Mittzuteilen und dafür noch Beleidigungen hinnehmen muss!,leider is es so gekommen auf dem Planet der Affen.LiebenGruß Ich bleibe Langeland treu egal ob Fangbegrenzung usw.im April gehts los die erste Tour bin zur Zeit mehr in der Garage wie im Haus,Vorfächer richten Angelfieber ist #hausgebrochen.:vik:



Hallo Horst, das freut mich , das das Angelfieber bei dir schon ausgebrochen ist. Bei uns fangen die Vorbereitungen und das Tüfteln auch so langsam an. Wir sehen uns ja hoffentlich Mitte Juni. Gruß Thomas und Angeltruppe


----------



## buttweisser (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Wer nicht mehr nach LL möchte soll es halt lassen und nicht versuchen den Anderen seine Meinung aufzuzwingen #q
> 
> ...



Richtig. Auch wir fahren wieder hoch, in der 2. Aprilwoche nach Bagenkop. Es gab schon immer bessere und schlechtere Jahre und trotz aller Umstände bleiben wir der schönen Insel treu. Es gibt ja neben der Angelei auf Dorsch noch wunderschöne Strände für Mefo - u. Brandungsangeln.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Ja, meine Frage passt hier nicht hin aber dennoch 

Wer hat schon mal den Knotenbinder von Daiwa namens SOKKOU benutzt ? Es soll Mono mit Geflochtener verbinden.
Wenn ja, ist das Teil zu gebrauchen ?

Danke für eine Rückinfo.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Oberhausen57 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

möglicherweise hilft das weiter....
https://youtu.be/OgM4-MHSrdY

#h


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Oberhausen57 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möglicherweise hilft das weiter....
> https://youtu.be/OgM4-MHSrdY
> ...



Sauber, vielen Dank für den Link  Sieht ja ganz brauchbar aus #6 Ich hoffe es klappt auch mit Monofiler der Stärke 0,40-0,50

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## tom_saywer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Unsere Insel, ist immer eine Reise wert. Lasst euch hier in unserem LL-Forum nicht ärgern. Mit diesen Problemen der Anfeindungen und Pöbeleien hat jedes Forum zu kämpfen um so Wichtiger sind die, die Ihre Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen hier teilen. 

In diesem Sinne. ... Petri heil auf Langeland

... noch einen Monat, dann greifen wir wieder an. "Freu"


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Unsere Insel, ist immer eine Reise wert. Lasst euch hier in unserem LL-Forum nicht ärgern. Mit diesen Problemen der Anfeindungen und Pöbeleien hat jedes Forum zu kämpfen um so Wichtiger sind die, die Ihre Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen hier teilen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne. ... Petri heil auf Langeland
> 
> ...



Wer wird denn hier geärgert ?

Und wer pöbelt rum, klärt mich mal auf |kopfkrat


----------



## tom_saywer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich denke da muss man auf 2016 zurück greifen. Ich sehe das aber alles eher entspannt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Leute,

mal ne ander vieleicht blöde Frage, aber wie genau kommt man am besten nach Langeland? waren bis jetzt immer im Gebiet Als. Muss ich dann mit dem Auto durch ganz DK durch tuckern, oder von Kiel aus irgentwie oder Fynshav? Ich habe keine Ahnung! Ist die Fangbegrenzung jetzt in ganz DK?

Grüsse Rudolf


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Fähre gibt es mm. Nach nicht mehr.
Nur Straßen. Über Flensburg


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Es giebt 3 mögliche Fähren, je nach dem wo man her kommt und was einem der Komfort wert ist.


----------



## Stefan W. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Von wo aus fahrt ihr denn los? Gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit über Fehmarn oder Warnemünde mit der Fähre nach Lolland zu fahren und dann wiederum von Tars nach Spodsbjerg.  Von der Grenze brauchst du ca 2 Std um mit dem Auto auf Langeland anzukommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Rostock oder putgarden nach lolland und dann nach Spodsbjerg, oder fynshav nach Bøjden. Langeland liegt mitten in dem Gebiet das durch die Begrenzung geschützt werden soll.


----------



## RStorm (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

naja komme von unten vom Bodensee


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Viele die aus der Gegend kommen freuen sich auf der Bøjden Fähre ausspannen zu können nachdem sie an Hamburg vorbei sind. Als Hamburger finde ich Überlandfahrten immer besser.


----------



## buttweisser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Vom Bodensee aus ist ne ganz schöne Ecke. Ich würde die Strecke mit den wenigsten Fahr-Km wählen und lieber mehr Fähre fahren um wenigstens bissl auszuruhen, soweit es der Geldbeutel zuläßt.


----------



## RStorm (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

jub, genau darum geht es uns ja. bis jetzt waren wir immer bei Sondeborg nur da man jetzt nicht mehr von hafen aus angeln darf, was bis jetzt immer super war (egal ob mit oder ohne Fang). oder kann jemand einen Tip geben wo man bei Sondeborg noch erfolg hat?


----------



## buttweisser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Von Sonderborg aus ist es ja nicht mehr weit bis Fynshav. Nach Rostock oder Putgarden habt Ihr auch schon fast einen Tausender hinter Euch und nach Fynshav sind es nur ca. 70-80 km mehr. 

Wie Stefan schon schreibt: "Von der Grenze brauchst du ca 2 Std. um mit dem Auto auf Langeland anzukommen."

Also ich würde entweder alles per Achse fahren oder, um noch bissl auszuspannen, die Fähre Fynshav-Bojden nehmen. Schlafen kann man wegen der kurzen Überfahrt zwar kaum, aber bissl relaxen und abschalten vom Autofahren ist allemal drin. 

Rostock und Putgarden macht irgendwie wenig Sinn. Wenn Ihr mit der Fähre fahren wollt, dann unbedingt vorher reservieren.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Von den Kilometern her nimmt sich das alles nichts.
Bodensee  Rostock Humble 1114
Bodensee  Fehmarn  Humble  1070
Bodensee  Fynshav  Humble 1126

*Vorteil Rostock:* längere Fährzeit= mehr Erholung
Wahrscheinlich besseres Durchkommen Urlaub beginnt nach 947 Kilometern auf der Fähre
*Nachteil Rostock*: 2xFähre / Kosten für Fähre sind höher/ Fähre unbedingt reservieren!

*Vorteil Fehmarn: *geringere Fährkosten, geringere Fährzeit, Fähre fährt im Stundentakt
*Nachteil Fehmarn*: 2xFähre, elendes gezuckel auf A7 /A1 - die ist traditionell dicht im Sommer

*Vorteil Fynshavn:* 1x Fähre
*Nachteil Fynshavn:* bis zur Grenze ists ein laaaaaaaanger Weg
Auf der A7 ist immer was los. Spätestens in Hannover steht man. Und wenn da nicht, dann in Hamburg.


----------



## Carptigers (2. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das ist alles eine Frage des Losfahrens.
Wenn du Hamburg vor 06.00 Uhr passierst, sollte es keine Probleme mit Stau geben.
Ansonsten könnte man den Autozug nehmen, oder einen Tag vorher fahren mit Übernachtung.
Ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als 2mal Fähre.


----------



## Weißtanne (2. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

2ter Nachteil Fähre Fynshavn :Früher konntest du 2 oder mehr Abfahrtstermine Buchen ohne Kosten da spielte auch ein Stau keine Rolle heut wird nix mehr reserviert ohne sofortige Bezahlung,und Fähre weg Platz weg und wenn die nächste Fähre voll ist (passiert im Sommer) dann machste dicke Backen und auf über Kolding .....


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wie Florian richtig sagt, ihr müsst so fahren, das ihr Hamburg nicht später wie 7:00 Uhr passiert. Wir machen das seit Jahren schon so und haben kaum Probleme gehabt. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Leute,

Wir fahren seit 25 Jahren im April/Mai um ca.10.00 Uhr in Hamburg los.......und hatten erst einmal ein Stauproblem.  
Zur Ferienzeit im Sommer habt Ihr allerdings Recht!
Da sollte man um 7.00 Hamburg hinter sich haben.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Fang 2017.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich bin auch derbe gespannt was das Jahr bringen wird. Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus. Fahren sonst immer von Bukkemose raus und orientieren uns an der grünen Tonne sowie den umliegenden. Nun haben wir unsere Boote in diesem Jahr in Bagenkop. Ich denke man sollte um die Spitze Gulstav rum fahren um dort auf Dorsch zu fischen.

Plattfischgebiet ist ja mit ristinge von dort schön zu erreichen.


----------



## buttweisser (4. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch derbe gespannt was das Jahr bringen wird. Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus. Fahren sonst immer von Bukkemose raus und orientieren uns an der grünen Tonne sowie den umliegenden. Nun haben wir unsere Boote in diesem Jahr in Bagenkop. Ich denke man sollte um die Spitze Gulstav rum fahren um dort auf Dorsch zu fischen.
> 
> Plattfischgebiet ist ja mit ristinge von dort schön zu erreichen.



Das Revier um Bagenkop ist riesengroß. Mann kann den Dorsch in der Marstalbucht vor Aerö oder Bagenkop finden oder auch an der von Dir beschriebenen grünen Tonne. Heute steht der Dorsch bei 26 m und morgen bei 6 m. Und nur um die  "Ecke" Gulstav zu fahren, ist nicht immer die richtige Lösung.

Es ist eigentlich wie überall, der Fisch muss gefunden werden. Und immer der Meute von Anglerbooten zu folgen, kann richtig sein, ist oft aber auch sinnlos. Es gibt also keinen todsicheren Tip, gerade jetzt, wo es relativ wenig Dorsch gibt.


----------



## tom_saywer (4. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das Revier um Bagenkop ist riesengroß. Mann kann den Dorsch in der Marstalbucht vor Aerö oder Bagenkop finden oder auch an der von Dir beschriebenen grünen Tonne. Heute steht der Dorsch bei 26 m und morgen bei 6 m. Und nur um die  "Ecke" Gulstav zu fahren, ist nicht immer die richtige Lösung.
> 
> Es ist eigentlich wie überall, der Fisch muss gefunden werden. Und immer der Meute von Anglerbooten zu folgen, kann richtig sein, ist oft aber auch sinnlos. Es gibt also keinen todsicheren Tip, gerade jetzt, wo es relativ wenig Dorsch gibt.





Diese Erfahrungen haben wir auch gemacht, das Gute bei uns, wir haben zwei Boote und tauschen uns per Funk aus. So steigern wie unsere Chancen doch erheblich. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (5. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Sauber, vielen Dank für den Link  Sieht ja ganz brauchbar aus #6 Ich hoffe es klappt auch mit Monofiler der Stärke 0,40-0,50
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Stefan



Moin Moin,

So, ich habe das Teil für 15 EUR bei Amazon geschossen und ja, für mich als Grobmotoriker beim Knotenbinden (Verbindungsknoten) ist das Teil genial. 10x geübt und dann klappt es wie im Schlaf. Die Haltbarkeit ist bei 4 Wicklungen absolut ok. Habe eher die Haustür beim Test ausgehebelt 
0,14 Geflochtene und 0,40 Mono benutzt.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Torskfisk (6. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@ aalzheimer
...und manchmal lohnt sich schon ein Versuch südlich von Bagenkop, auf halber Strecke Richtung Gulstav auf einer Tiefe von 11 bis 19 Metern. Insbesondere bei nördlichen Winden.


----------



## Klapperstein (7. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo @ All!
Nun sind schon 11 Seiten voll geschrieben, aber bisher leider keine Fangmeldungen.... Wie sieht es denn aus auf dem Wasser? Oder gab es noch niemand, der mal versucht hat den Dorsch auf die Schuppen zu legen? Das ist doch wohl wichtig zu erfahren. Wir werden wie schon seit Ewigkeiten Anfang April für 14 Tage nach Bagenkop kommen. Hoffen wirklich, dass ein kleines Wunder geschehen wird und wir doch einige Dorsche an die Leine bekommen. Allerdings halten sich die Vorstellungen in Grenzen. Doch die Hoffnung stirbt ja gewöhnlich zum Schluss! 
Beste Grüsse Andreas


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nicolai hat wohl alle Boot im Wasser. Aber niemand fährt raus. Scheinen noch keine Gäste vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## Klapperstein (7. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja, habe eben mal auf die Web Cams in Spodsbjerg geschaut. Alles ruhig und glatte See. Da könnte Mann doch..... Mir zuckt der Fangarm grins....


----------



## Stulle (7. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Klapperstein schrieb:


> Ja, habe eben mal auf die Web Cams in Spodsbjerg geschaut. Alles ruhig und glatte See. Da könnte Mann doch..... Mir zuckt der Fangarm grins....


Die letzte zeit war 5 bis 12 bf ich glaube jetzt geht's erst los.


----------



## Klapperstein (8. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die letzte zeit war 5 bis 12 bf ich glaube jetzt geht's erst los.



Hallo Stulle!
Das ist ja nicht dramatisch. Der Wind soll sich ruhig austoben. Hauptsache er lässt uns dann Anfang April in Ruhe! Und wenn noch keiner raus kann, bleiben die Dorsche ja auch noch im Wasser.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grüssle


----------



## buttweisser (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Onkels,

bleibt mal ganz unruhig. Dieses Jahr wurden schon Dorsche vor Langeland gefangen. Es gibt also noch welche. Nur wie viele das sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## bootszander (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Frag die berufsfischer die wissen wie viele sie in ihren langen netzen haben?


----------



## Inni (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach einem Platz für den Sommerurlaub mit der Familie bin ich auf das Thema hier gestoßen. Geangelt werden soll im Urlaub nämlich auch.

Nun meine Frage, da ich hier immer nur etwas von angeln im Frühling lese: Fängt man im Sommer auch noch Dorsch/Mefo? Wie sieht es aus mit Boot mieten, gibt es da auch bis 15PS Bootsführerscheinfrei? Fängt man auch Dorsch/Mefo im Sommer von Land aus?

Wir fahren sonst mit Freunden immer an die Ostsee (Nähe Rügen) und fangen da auch gut Dorsch. Aber auch im Herbst und Frühjahr. Nun will ich meinem Sohn (12j) auch diesen Genuss zukommen lassen, er selbst ist auch immer ganz heiß und darf nicht mit. Denn in der Kälte würde er nie einen ganzen Tag auf der Ostsee durch halten. Daher die Idee im Sommerurlaub nach Langeland zu fahren.

Über ein paar Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen, vielen Dank


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Inni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf der Suche nach einem Platz für den Sommerurlaub mit der Familie bin ich auf das Thema hier gestoßen. Geangelt werden soll im Urlaub nämlich auch.
> 
> ...


Sommer also Juni, Juli, August sind vom Ufer etwas schwerer weil das Wasser meist "warm" ist und Krabben eine Party feiern. Auf Blinker lassen sich meist aber Hornhecht, Dorsche oder mit Glück Merforelle fangen. Die boote fürs angeln sind führerschein frei.


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Für Neulinge empfiehlt sich das hier (auch wenn es nicht mehr sooo aktuell ist)

https://www.amazon.de/Angelführer-Langeland-Küste-Küstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

https://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Langeland-K%C3%BCste-K%C3%BCstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062


----------



## Inni (12. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe mich nun etwas in die Insel eingelesen.

Wie ist denn das Wetter da im Juli?  Verschiedene Wetter Portale schreiben was von 20°C Durchschnitt und die  Hälfte der Tage sind Regentage. Ist dem wirklich so, unser Ostseewetter  ist doch da völlig anders und so weit weg ist unsere Küste doch auch  nicht|kopfkrat.  Denn es soll ja eigentlich ein Sommerurlaub werden, wo ich mit dem  Jungen vielleicht 1/4 der Zeit mal fischen gehe. Wenn dann Regenwetter  bei 20°C ist bekomme ich Ärger mit meiner Regierung#c. Strandtage sollten da schon mit bei sein.

Wie ist das in Spodsbjerg mit Booten. Kann man die Tageweise vor Ort mieten oder sind die im Sommer ausgebucht?

Danke und Grüße, Mario


----------



## buttweisser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mario,

wer soll dem im März wissen, wie das Wetter im Juli wird. Langeland liegt in der gemäßigten Klimazone, so wie Deutschland. Das heißt, Du kannst einen Top-Sommer genauso gut erwischen, wie einen Scheiß-Sommer. Also genauso wie an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Grönland ist Langeland aber noch nicht.


----------



## Stulle (12. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ein regen tag bedeutet ja auch nicht 24h Regen, sondern das es den Tag einmal regnet. Ich hab mich da an manchen Mai schon zum Sonnen hingelegt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ist jemand in spodsbjerg unterwegs? Bei nicolai?
Sehe einige boote da aus fahren.


----------



## zander67 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Inni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe mich nun etwas in die Insel eingelesen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft Dir das, hast Du aber bestimmt auch schon selber gefunden.

http://www.langeland-dk.de/html/wetter_langeland.html

*Das Klima auf Langeland ist geprägt durch seine Lage im Belt. Der Sommer ist meist angenehm warm ohne große Hitzwelle, die Winter sind mild. Die Durchschnittstemperatur in den Sommermonaten schwankt zwischen 20° C und 25°C wobei auch mal Tage mit bis zu 32°C vorkommen können.*

Aber, Du kannst auch Pech haben und hast einen verregneten Urlaub, kann Dir aber auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste passieren, dass weiß man erst, wenn man da ist.

Wenn es Ärger mit der Regierung gibt bei schlechtem Wetter,
lass es sein und flieg lieber in den Süden, familienfreundliche Häuser sind auf Langeland im Sommer ja auch nicht gerade günstig.

VG


----------



## pennfanatic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das stimmt, die häuser sind im Sommer teilweise doppelt so teuer wie In der nebensaison


----------



## BluesBrother (16. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde,

gibt es denn keine Fangmeldungen mehr zu berichten?
Oder ist es so schlecht das es nichts zum schreiben gibt.


----------



## Stahl1803 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren !!!


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Onkels,

ich biete Euch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach LL, da wahrscheinlich ein Kollege in meiner Gruppe ausfällt. Entscheiden wird sich das nächste Woche. Wir sind 6 Angler abzügl. des ausfallenden Anglers.

Anreise: 08.04.17
Dauer: 1 Woche
Unterkunft: Bukkemose 8 Pers.-Haus
Boot: 6 Pers.
Zusteigemöglichkeiten: Vom Vogtland, über Leipzig, Berlin, Hamburg, bis Flensburg

Da wir ein 8 Pers.-Haus haben, könnten theoretisch auch 2-3 Mann dazukommen. Die müßten sich aber dann selbst um ein Boot kümmern, da wir nur ein Boot für max. 6 Angler haben. Das Boot heißt "Keldsnor" und liegt in Bagenkop.

Angelmethoden: Boot, Brandung, Mefo

Wer Interesse hat, einfach ne PN schreiben. Danke und Petri.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## cocorell (18. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Buttweisser.....

schade für 2017 bin ich schon verplant....das Angebot kommt ein Jahr zu früh...#h


----------



## Carptigers (18. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Vor 2 Wochen war Unmengen an Dorsch im Belt.
An jeder Stelle kamen Fische an Bord. 
Teilweise sehr kleine ab 15cm bis 85cm.
Kleine unter 50cm und die Rogner gingen schonend ins Meer zurück.
Die Stellen, wo große Fische standen, mussten gesucht werden.
Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Buttweisser.....
> 
> schade für 2017 bin ich schon verplant....das Angebot kommt ein Jahr zu früh...#h



Moin,

nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch wieder hoch. Jedes Jahr immer die Woche vor Ostern. Aber für 2018 laufen die Planungen noch nicht an. 

Und seht Ihr, es gibt wieder Dorsch. Vielleicht sind die Burschen zurückgekommen, nachdem sich das Düngemittel genug verdünnt hat.


----------



## hansfisch (18. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch wieder hoch. Jedes Jahr immer die Woche vor Ostern. Aber für 2018 laufen die Planungen noch nicht an.
> 
> Und seht Ihr, es gibt wieder Dorsch. Vielleicht sind die Burschen zurückgekommen, nachdem sich das Düngemittel genug verdünnt hat.


i sig nix ?


----------



## der-solinger (19. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin moin, nächste Woche Samstag geht's wieder für ne Woche nach Langeland. Ein Freund von mir war vom 11.-18.03. von Spodsberg aus auf dem Wasser. Laut seinen Angaben ist wieder Dorsch da, stehen tief und Fotos gabs auch als Beweis. Naja mal schauen was so geht, Wohne in Bagenkop und werde meine altbewährten Stellen anfahren. Letztes Jahr war das für mich schlechteste (seit 2010) 2x im Jahr eine Woche, kann nur besser werden. Werde berichten...


----------



## pennfanatic (19. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Heute nichts los in spodsbjerg.
Habe mal die webcam angeklickt nur tote Hose, alle boote im Hafen


----------



## Stefan W. (19. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bei dem Wind ja auch kein Wunder

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BluesBrother (20. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



der-solinger schrieb:


> Moin moin, nächste Woche Samstag geht's wieder für ne Woche nach Langeland. Ein Freund von mir war vom 11.-18.03. von Spodsberg aus auf dem Wasser. Laut seinen Angaben ist wieder Dorsch da, stehen tief und Fotos gabs auch als Beweis. Naja mal schauen was so geht, Wohne in Bagenkop und werde meine altbewährten Stellen anfahren. Letztes Jahr war das für mich schlechteste (seit 2010) 2x im Jahr eine Woche, kann nur besser werden. Werde berichten...



Hallo solinger,
 ging uns 2016 genau so. waren letztes Jahr Mitte April in Spodsberg. So was hatten wir noch nie erlebt. Eine Drift wie auf dem Rhein und so gut wie kein Fisch.
 Werden es dieses Jahr trotzdem wieder versuchen.
 Gruß Blues


----------



## HoHo (21. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin zusammen. Ich war am vergangenen Wochenende mal auf nen Kurztrip zum Mefo fischen auf LL. Leider ohne Erfolg. Boote waren kaum zu sehen...dicherlich dem Wetter und dem Wind geschuldet. Ich habe bezgl der Mefos mit einigen Dänen und einem Niederländer gesprochen die auch erfolglos blieben. Im April gehts nochmal zum Mefos trommeln hin und im Mai mal mit dem Boot Richtung Dorsch. Bissl probieren. Hauptsache auf LL sein...ewige Treue !!!


----------



## kubiley (21. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Melde auch mal leider eine Schneiderrunde auf LL am WE 17.03-19.03.


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



kubiley schrieb:


> Melde auch mal leider eine Schneiderrunde auf LL am WE 17.03-19.03.



Scheint so weiterzugehen wie 2016. Ein Bekannter ist zurzeit auch oben. Bis jetzt nix mit Spinnrute vom Ufer.


----------



## Kössi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

der-solinger. Wenn ihr nächste Woche oben seid, dann gebt mal bescheid wo die Dorsche stehen! #:Wir sind die Woche drauf ab 1.4. oben. Wäre toll wenn ihr vorher schon Fangmeldungen schicken könntet. Wünsch euch jedenfalls Erfolg und hoffentlich die ersten Bilder dieses Jahr! Kössi


----------



## danalf (25. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Auf gehts rüber nach Langeland,habs ja nicht weitEine Woche paar Dorsche fangen und Essen.Männer Woche halt.
Finde ich übrigens gut mit den Quoten auch für Angler,ist ja immer noch Hobby.
Walter,bis heute Nachmittag gegen 16.00 Uhr.Muss ja noch auf die Potsdamer warten
|wavey:Lutz


----------



## tom_saywer (25. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



danalf schrieb:


> Auf gehts rüber nach Langeland,habs ja nicht weitEine Woche paar Dorsche fangen und Essen.Männer Woche halt.
> 
> Finde ich übrigens gut mit den Quoten auch für Angler,ist ja immer noch Hobby.
> 
> ...





Ich wünsche viel Erfolg. Da wir erst am 1.4. oben sind hoffe ich es werden s ein paar Fische übrig gelassen. In Beißlaune kannst du sie aber schon mal bringen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (25. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



danalf schrieb:


> Auf gehts rüber nach Langeland,habs ja nicht weitEine Woche paar Dorsche fangen und Essen.Männer Woche halt.
> Finde ich übrigens gut mit den Quoten auch für Angler,ist ja immer noch Hobby.
> Walter,bis heute Nachmittag gegen 16.00 Uhr.Muss ja noch auf die Potsdamer warten
> |wavey:Lutz


hej Lutz, dann sehen wir uns im Hafen. Fahren in einer Stunde raus.
Gruß Walter


----------



## pennfanatic (25. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Lutz, dann sehen wir uns im Hafen. Fahren in einer Stunde raus.
> Gruß Walter



Seid ihr das, die gerade in spodsbjerg ein Boot beladen?

Dann viel Erfolg und petri heil!#6


----------



## Multe (25. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Seid ihr das, die gerade in spodsbjerg ein Boot beladen?
> 
> Dann viel Erfolg und petri heil!#6


wenn es 13.00 Uhr war - waren wir das. Sind um 16,20 Uhr zurück gekommen.


----------



## SFVNOR (26. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> wenn es 13.00 Uhr war - waren wir das. Sind um 16,20 Uhr zurück gekommen.



Moin Walter,

Hattet ihr auch ein bißchen Fisch am Band ;+

Gruß und weiterhin Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (26. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> 
> Hattet ihr auch ein bißchen Fisch am Band ;+
> 
> ...



natürlich
Gruß Walter


----------



## Bitti2 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin,

zurück von nem Kurztripp in LL..

Wenn man weiß wo, ist es eher Angeln im Aquarium. Soviel Fisch hatten wir noch nie in LL. Die drei erlaubten Fische hatten wir an allen drei Tagen nach 30 Minuten. Wir haben dann das Maß immer weiter hochgesetzt, bis wir bei > 70cm waren. Die meisten Dorsche schwimmen somit wieder.

Noch ein paar Eindrücke:
- den Versuch Plattfisch zu fangen haben wir relativ schnell aufgegeben, da Massen an Kleindorsch die Köder quasi sofort geklaut haben
- Wenn man Richtung Norden aus dem Hafen raus fährt, sind die Netze quasi nahtlos über mehrere km hintereinander. Irgendwie komme ich mir dann mit dem Limit verarscht vor. 
- Wir hatten am Sa über mehrere Stunden versucht, nen Leng mit Makrelen-Schleppköder aus dem Loch südlich der grünen Tonne zu fangen. Leider haben die Dorsche die Makrelen saugut gefunden, so das wir dieses mal Lenglos blieben.
- Das Filetierhaus wurde quasi nie benutzt, da die meisten den Fang in undurchsichtigen Tüten direkt ins Auto gehoben haben. Muss wohl mit den Netzen zu tun haben.......


Bei Fragen fragen.

Fotos bei IBI auf FB, inkl obligatorischem Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## buttweisser (27. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri Bitti. Diejenigen, die Langeland treu bleiben, werden einfach belohnt. Es freut mich für Euch. Vielleicht war in den Tüten ja auch nur das Lunchpaket oder Leergut. |kopfkrat

Wir fahren in knapp 2 Wochen hoch.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## BluesBrother (27. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri Bitti2,
 das sind ja doch mal erfreuliche Nachrichten die etwas Hoffnung machen.
 Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es einem ank...t  wenn die überall die Netze stellen. Und selber darf man nur 3 oder 5 Fische mitnehmen. Wie sieht`s denn mit den Kontrollen aus,
 wird das ganze den nicht überwacht?
 Wir werden in ca. 3 Wochen auch wieder in Spodsberg sein.
 Wir freuen uns trotzdem auf eine schöne Woche.

 Gruß  Blues


----------



## MAFST (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

hier zu Deiner Frage wieviel Dorsche entnommen werden dürfen:



In der Laichsaison dürfen im Februar und März höchstens drei Dorsche pro Tag entnommen werden…
…und im Rest des Jahres fünf Stück am Tag.
Grüße aus dem Frankenland


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Aber - im Gegensatz zu Schleswig Holstein:
Du kannst in Dänemark auch Dorsche zurücksetzen, die das Maß haben.
Du kannst größenmäßig selektieren (nur Dorsche über 50 cm mitnehmen z. B.), das ist in S-H alles verboten!

Da ist aus Tierschutzgründen jeder maßige Dorsche (öffentliche Aussage Dr. Lemcke, Ministerium S-H) zu knüppeln und dann das Dorschangeln einzustellen, wenn man die 3/5 hat.

Daher ist das in Dänemark deutlich besser gelöst, wenn man schon so ein bescheuertes und nutzloses Baglimit hat..


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Was ist wenn von einem deutschen Hafen aus in dänischen Gewässern geangelt wird?
Ist dann auch die Entscheidung g frei was zurückgesetzt werden darf?


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ist wenn von einem deutschen Hafen aus in dänischen Gewässern geangelt wird?
> Ist dann auch die Entscheidung g frei was zurückgesetzt werden darf?


Ja sind Landesgesetze in DK wirst ehr komisch angeguckt wenn du alles abschlägst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bitti2 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



BluesBrother schrieb:


> Petri Bitti2,
> das sind ja doch mal erfreuliche Nachrichten die etwas Hoffnung machen.
> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es einem ank...t  wenn die überall die Netze stellen. Und selber darf man nur 3 oder 5 Fische mitnehmen. Wie sieht`s denn mit den Kontrollen aus,
> wird das ganze den nicht überwacht?
> ...



Überwacht wird da aktuell nichts bzw habe ich nichts bemerkt. Die Frage ist halt, ob man's riskiert. Außerdem glaube ich, dass die Stimmung gerade kippt: Wenn man jetzt mit ner Wanne voll Fisch ankommt ist man nicht mehr der Held sondern man wird ziemlich schief angeschaut. Nikolaj wird sicher keine Fotos mit Booten voller Fisch mehr auf FB posten. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Edit aus gegebenen Anlass: Ums genauer zu spezifizieren: Donnerstag 8:00, 13:00,16:00,18:00, Freitag: 7:20,12:00,14:00,18:00, Samstag: 7:00,12:00,13:00,18:00 war ich im Hafen und niemand hat zu dieser Zeit irgendwen kontrolliert. Es kann zu anderen Zeiten oder Tagen ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Multe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

ich lach mich schief. Du kannst einmal in Spodsbjerg schauen wie streng die Kontrollen sind. Letzte Woche Dienstag und Freitag waren sie den ganzen Tag da. Sogar am Sonntag um 7.30 Uhr standen sie im Hafen. So viel zu den Kontrollen.


----------



## otto38176 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin und wie sieht das mit den Fischern aus. Oder stellen die keine Netze mehr auf Dorsch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wer führt dort die Kontrollen durch?
Polizei?
Fischereibehörde?


----------



## otto38176 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Haben die auch eine Begrenzung für Dorsch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## danalf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hej alle zusammen
Mal kurz eine kleine Meldung aus Spodsbjerg.Wetter bis heute erste Sahne.Fisch ist reichlich da und man fängt sie von flach bis tief.Seit 2 tagen ist wieder ne harte trift,macht das angeln nicht einfacher.Gefangen haben wir 70 prozent mit gummi.Was beeindruckt ist die menge von kleinfisch aus dem letzten jahr.#6Bilder kommen noch ein paar.
Grüße von Langeland-Lutz|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Scheint ja so langsam auch betrieb zu sein...
Auf der webcam waren einige boote zu sehen


----------



## Kössi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Lutz, 
danke für deine Info- Das macht ja dann doch Hoffnung. Auch wenn man sich durch die Kleinen durchfischen muß, so bleibt doch hoffentlich auch mal was Größeres am Haken. #6
Wie sieht oben das Wetter aus, könnt ihr jeden Tag raus?
Kössi


----------



## OnkelAlgi (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo zusammen.

Wir waren dieses Jahr - mal wieder - auf Langeland unterwegs und haben mit der Amigo 3 Ausfahrten (26.03-28.03.2017) à 7 Std (8-15h) ab Bagenkop auf Dorsch gemacht.

An Bord waren 9 Angler, dementsprechend groß war die Vielfalt an angebotenen Ködern, von Möhrchen über anno-domini-Pilker bis zu Dorschbomben alles dabei. 

Die Ausbeute war allerdings schlecht wie nie und wurde von Tag zu Tag schlechter, sodass am dritten Tag nur noch 5 Fische an Bord gezogen wurden (erster Tag 13, zweiter Tag 8). So schlecht wie dieses Jahr war es bisher noch nie. 

Während wir am letzten Abend und auf der Rückfahrt schon disktutierten, ob die Bestände derart schlecht geworden sind, bin ich auf den ein oder anderen Beitrag hier im Forum gestoßen. Demnach vermute ich mittlerweile, dass die Bestände zwar schon bessere Tage gesehen haben, Fische aber durchaus noch "in normaler Anzahl" gefangen werden können.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo bei uns der Fehler gelegen haben könnte#c? Wir hatten den Eindruck, dass Kim, unser Skipper, sein Bestes getan hat. Oder trifft ihn trotzdem eine "Teilschuld"|kopfkrat? Wie sind eure bisherigen Erfahrungen (von denen, die dieses Jahr schon oben waren)?

Gruß und Petri Heil,

algi


----------



## Stefan W. (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich war bis jetzt einmal mit der Amigo los und werde es nicht nochmal machen. Bei meiner Fahrt lag es am Kapitain.  Kaum kamen mal Dorsche raus sind wir lieber wieder woanders hingefahren oder halt auch nur ein Stück daneben was ja meistens schon ausreicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo langeland Fans!
Ist jemand von euch in spodsbjerg?
Wie sieht es aus?
Winkt doch mal in die webcam


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

TAC 2017 in t für betroffene Gebiete ICES 22-24
Dänemark  2 444   
Deutschland  1 194   
Estland  54   
Finnland  48   
Lettland  202   
Litauen  131   
Polen  654   
Schweden  870   
Union  5 597   
TAC  5 597


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

weisst doch, bin im Thema drin, hab Zahlen parat und spring wie ein Pitbull an ;-))


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Zuerst würde ich mal prüfen, was die Fischer mit ihren Stellnetzen so fangen. Ist da auch kaum Dorsch dabei, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch kaum welcher da.


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja das stimmt schon, aber wenn bei keinem Fischer Dorsch bzw. nur wenig Dorsch dabei ist, dann kann man sich seinen Teil denken.
Übernächste Woche weiß ich mehr. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon, aber wenn bei keinem Fischer Dorsch bzw. nur wenig Dorsch dabei ist, dann kann man sich seinen Teil denken.
> Übernächste Woche weiß ich mehr.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



ich kann jetzt schon sagen was hier läuft und wie die letzten beiden Wochen gefangen |sagnixwurde,


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt schon sagen was hier läuft und wie die letzten beiden Wochen gefangen |sagnixwurde,


:q 
Noch viel Spaß und Erfolg für die restl. Urlaubstage. Und allen die Langeland (natürlich auch Als), trotz aller Unkenrufe,  die Treue halten ein #6.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

In drei Wochen ist es wieder soweit. Und mir ist es (fast) scheiß egal, was die Leoparden machen.
 Hauptsache 1 Woche, 6 Kerle und viel Spaß mit alledem was da so zugehört.:m:vik:


----------



## Kössi (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi Multe, schade das von dir keine Infos mehr kommen, das war immer hilfreich! Wir wollen heut nacht hoch, vielleicht kannst du mal PN schicken mit ein paar Tipps.
Grße Kössi


----------



## Multe (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

wie ihr auf dem einen Bild erkennen könnt, ist der Hafen in Spodsbjerg voll mit Anglern. 
Fazit der letzten beiden Wochen. Dorsch gibt es mehr als genug in schönen Größen bis 85cm. Aber auch sehr viele Kleindorsche die uns in Spodsbjerg die Zukunft sichern. #6
Gefangen haben wir fast alle Dorsche auf dunkle Beifänger, da die Dorsche die Mägen voller Grundeln hatten. Da die ersten Tage keine Strömung war, konnte man sehr gut mit Pilkern fischen.
Auch die Mefos, bis 82cm, waren gut unterwegs und auch ein Lachs von 8,1kg wurde vom Ufer gefangen.
Ausser *danalf* hat keiner der vielen Boardies die aktuell hier in Spodsbjerg sind etwas gepostet.


----------



## Inni (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Sehr schön, da freue ich mich ja schon auf den Sommer #6


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri Walter. Ja die Jungs wollen immer nur angeln oder lesen was gefangen wird. Zum Schreiben fehlt dann immer die Zeit. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## danalf (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin alle zusammen
Die erste Woche dieses Jahr geht zu Ende.Das Wetter war super nur ab Mittwoch nahm die Strömung richtig zu.Gefangen haben wir gut,es gab jeden Tag Fisch satt
Angeltiefe war zwischen 15 und 30 Metern,unsere.Die großen bissen 95% auf Gummifisch.Walter,meine gingen alle auf Gelb und Rot.|supergriEinfach war es aber nicht,wir fahren aber seit 26 Jahren hier her und kennen schon einige gute Stellen.
Was schön ist das es wahnsinnig viel Nachwuchs gibt.Leider werden viele die am Kaken hingen sterben.Wir haben dann ab Tag 3 alle auf große Gummifische gewechselt so gab es keine kleinen unter 50 cm mehr.
Was soll man sagen zu denen die nichts fingen?Ich weis es nicht.Man wird gefragt und erklärt wo und wie,aber es fruchtet nicht.Fahrt einfach nicht immer dahin wo alle stehen.Wir waren immer allein und in der ferne war zu sehen das fast alle zusammen standen.Einfach vertrauen in das eigene Angeln haben und nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen.Die Dorsche stehen nicht mehr gestabelt.
Walter ich hoffe das deine Frau und Du noch ne Mefo,oder auch 3, gefangen habt.Im Sommer sehen wir uns wieder|wavey:
Hab noch keine Bilder hochgeladen,kommen aber noch.
Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz


----------



## Kössi (31. März 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Leute, Danke für die Infos und allen eine Schöne Zeit oben! Das Auto ist gepackt, ich werde dann auch hoffentlich nur Gutes berichten können.


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hat schon jemand vom totalen Angelverbot auf Dorsch im Belt gehört? Soll ab heute gelten.


----------



## Stefan W. (1. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das gilt für die Fischer. Ist nicht  das erste Jahr so. Die dürfen keine Netze im April gezielt auf Dorsch stellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Stefan,

sollte ein kleiner Aprilscherz sein. Trotzdem danke für deine sachkundige Antwort. #h


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan W. (1. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Endlich der Baustellen  Wahnsinn auf der A7 liegt hinter uns. 3 Std bis Spodsbjerg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hej Rolf und Stefan,

haben wir mal gesund abgelacht, das muß auch mal sein. 

Und dem Stefan noch eine staufrei Anreise. Nächste Woche bin dann ich dran. Kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## Multe (2. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wie schnell die 2 Wochen Langeland doch vorbei sind. 
Gestern um 7,30 Uhr war der Hafen schon voller "Neuankömmlingen", die gleich ihre Angel bereit machten und raus fuhren.
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Fang. Vom Wetter her müsste es passen.

Jetzt eine supergute Nachricht.
IBI hat ab 2018 2 funkelnagelneue *Smartliner Boote* am Start. Die beiden Cuddy 21 sind 6,4m lang und für bis zu 6 Pers. geeignet.
Das wird mit 10 Gutscheinen im Wert von je €100.- gefeiert für  Kunden, die für 2018 buchen.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> Wie schnell die 2 Wochen Langeland doch vorbei sind.
> Gestern um 7,30 Uhr war der Hafen schon voller "Neuankömmlingen", die gleich ihre Angel bereit machten und raus fuhren.
> Ich wünsche allen einen guten Fang. Vom Wetter her müsste es passen.
> 
> ...



Moin Walter,

Ich habe die Neuigkeit mal gegoogelt. Sieht ja Klasse aus aber wie soll der Einstieg erfolgen wenn das Boot mit dem Bug zum Steg liegt ? Bekommt der Hafen in Spodsbjerg 2018 Schwimmstege ? Dann hätte das Turnen in die Boote auch mal ein Ende |supergri

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## otto38176 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Endlich der Baustellen  Wahnsinn auf der A7 liegt hinter uns. 3 Std bis Spodsbjerg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


Wie lange sind die Baustellen noch
, wollte Mitte Mai hoch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich habe die Neuigkeit mal gegoogelt. Sieht ja Klasse aus aber wie soll der Einstieg erfolgen wenn das Boot mit dem Bug zum Steg liegt ? Bekommt der Hafen in Spodsbjerg 2018 Schwimmstege ? Dann hätte das Turnen in die Boote auch mal ein Ende |supergri

An die Turnerei kann ich mich auch noch erinnern... 
Habe jedes mal den Mai Käfer gemacht, wenn ich mit dem steifen Anzug ins Boot steigen wollte


----------



## Stefan W. (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich meine bis Ende 2018. Bin mir aber  nicht ganz sicher

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Ich meine bis Ende 2018. Bin mir aber  nicht ganz sicher ob bis dahin die A7 fertig ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Stefan, da ist eine Klappe zum Einsteigen - also - kein Problem

Die Baustellen auf der A7 sollten bis auf *eine* eigentlich schon verschwunden sein. Sind nur noch die Markierungen zu machen an einigen Stellen.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich habe die Neuigkeit mal gegoogelt. Sieht ja Klasse aus aber wie soll der Einstieg erfolgen wenn das Boot mit dem Bug zum Steg liegt ? Bekommt der Hafen in Spodsbjerg 2018 Schwimmstege ? Dann hätte das Turnen in die Boote auch mal ein Ende |supergri
> 
> An die Turnerei kann ich mich auch noch erinnern...
> Habe jedes mal den Mai Käfer gemacht, wenn ich mit dem steifen Anzug ins Boot steigen wollte



Habe mal eine Angel geschrottet weil ich ne Elle gedreht hatte #q Seit dem, erst an Bord und dann das Tackle von Steg fischen #6


----------



## SFVNOR (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> @Stefan, da ist eine Klappe zum Einsteigen - also - kein Problem
> 
> Die Baustellen auf der A7 sollten bis auf *eine* eigentlich schon verschwunden sein. Sind nur noch die Markierungen zu machen an einigen Stellen.



Walter,

Danke für die Info #6 Das war so auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen.

VG, Stefan


----------



## Windelwilli (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Zu den Unfällen kann ich auch was beisteuern.
Ich springe auf die Limbo 520 und geh in die Kajüte, meine Frau will hinterher, dann kam die Klappe von oben.
3cm Platzwunde am Hinterkopf...:c

Schwimmstege wären da echt ne Wucht....


----------



## Zander_Ulli (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mit der Klappe hatten wir auch schon Pech. Freitag Mittags,
also am letzten Tag haben wir noch die Fischabfälle 
rausgebracht.
Und dann beim letzten Anlegen des Urlaubs ist unserem
Kumpel der das Boot vorne festmachte die Klappe 
Guillotine mässig von hinten auf den Hinterkopf geknallt. 
Hat auch nen schönen cut gegeben. Das schlimmste war,
dass er von Freitag Mittag 15:00 Uhr bis Nachts um 23:00
warten musste bis er im Krankenhaus drankam.
Das nächste mal machen wir das selber mit Haken und
Nylonschnur :q
Allen die oben sind noch dicke Fische und macht bitte 
feste weiter mit berichten. Mir wird's wohl dieses Jahr 
nicht nach LL reichen :c
Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mich juckt es auch immer mehr in den Fingern über Ostern hoch zu fahren. Leider müßte ich dann campen, glaubt ihr das man in der zeit kurzfristig ein Boot bekommen kann ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto38176 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ruf doch mal an 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Auf der HP steht 3-4 tage vorher, ich wollte da nicht die 100.000 dumme Frage stellen [emoji1]


----------



## buttweisser (4. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also von Sonnabend bis Ostern kann ich Dir einen Platz in unserem Haus anbieten. Ostersonnabend fahren wir wieder heim.


----------



## Stulle (4. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Also von Sonnabend bis Ostern kann ich Dir einen Platz in unserem Haus anbieten. Ostersonnabend fahren wir wieder heim.


Oh das wäre traumhaft, ich wollte am 13. Oder 14. hoch und am 17. Zurück. Entweder ins Boot oder vom Strand beides wäre super [emoji229] . Bei der Arbeit im Moment kommt etwas Ausgleich bestimmt gut.


----------



## buttweisser (4. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind schon ab dem 08. oben und fahren am 15. wieder zurück. Strand/Brandung sicherlich. Boot haben wir auch, aber ob ein Platz frei ist, kann ich noch nicht versprechen, da Freunde von uns evtl. mitfahren wollen. Aber es springt immer mal einer ab, um an Land zu bleiben und auf Mefo zu angeln.

Gruß Uwe

P.S Einen kleinen, bezahlbaren Unkostenbeitrag für Haus bzw. Boot muß ich aber verlangen.


----------



## Stulle (4. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wir sind schon ab dem 08. oben und fahren am 15. wieder zurück. Strand/Brandung sicherlich. Boot haben wir auch, aber ob ein Platz frei ist, kann ich noch nicht versprechen, da Freunde von uns evtl. mitfahren wollen. Aber es springt immer mal einer ab, um an Land zu bleiben und auf Mefo zu angeln.
> 
> Gruß Uwe
> 
> P.S Einen kleinen, bezahlbaren Unkostenbeitrag für Haus bzw. Boot muß ich aber verlangen.


Klar 5 flundern ?  klar können wir in € regeln oder ich bring was aus D mit das euch fehlt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (4. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Stulle,

jo klären wir noch die Tage. Bis bald.


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Eine Woche Langeland geht ja immer viel zu schnell vorbei. Wetter war sehr gut. Heute wegen zu viel Wind leider nicht los gewesen. Donnerstag und Mittwoch konnte man bis ca 14 : 00 noch gut angeln. Der Rest der Woche hätte das Wetter nicht besser sein können. Teilweise aber starke Strömung. Zu den Dorschen , wir hatten das Problem das wir nicht wirklich nen Trupp gefunden haben außer an Wracks. Die Fische standen einzeln und sehr verstreut. Tiefen? Mal auf 32 dann wieder welche auf 22 aber dann auch wieder  auf 25 oder 28m welche gefunden. Die guten Fische so ab 50 cm haben wir eigentlich alle auf Gummi gefangen. Pilker und Beifänger brachten nur kleine Dorsche. Denen die noch hochfahren viel Glück vorallem mit dem Wind. Ach ja gestern wurden die Angelkutter auf See kontrolliert. Der eine mußte sofort in den Hafen fahren weil sie bereits 3 Dorsche zuviel gefangen hatten. Der Kapitain kam mit einer Verwarnung davon. Beim nächsten mal darf er 5000 Kronen bezahlen. Und wer es auf Plattfische abgesehen hat, die gibt es in Massen. Egal ob vom Land aber vorallem vom Boot. Sehr gute Größen und für die Jahreszeit schon gut Fleisch auf den Gräten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ist das ein petermänchen ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nein ein kleiner Dorsch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kössi (8. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Unsere Woche auf LL ist auch schon wieder vorbei. Das Wetter war top, aber die Fänge eher enttäuschend. Die Fische waren zwischen 10 und 60cm, es gibt viele kleine und nur wenige große. Es ist nicht so, daß man die Fische nicht findet, sondern es ist einfach zu wenig Fisch da im Vergleich zu vergangenen Jahren. Unsere Truppe hat in allen Tiefen gefischt, und bei uns lief es besser auf Pilker. Selbst die GPS Punkte, die sonst immer Fisch brachten, waren eher fischleer. Auch wenn wir mal mit anderen Booten zusammenstanden, sah man nur kleine Fische das Wasser verlassen. Wir haben unsere erlaubten 5 Fische pro Tag selten gefangen, allerdings lag unser Mindestmaß bei 45cm. 
Auch wir wurden kontrolliert auf Papiere und Fangmenge, auch mit dem Hinweis auf 5 Fische pro Person. Finde ich vollkommen ok, und sollte ruhig öfter gemacht werden.  Kontrollen im Hafen würden jedoch mehr bringen, um dort die Anzahl und die GRÖSSE der Fische zu kontrollieren. Denn was da wieder an untermaßigen Fischen angelandet wurde ist nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen. Besonders von unseren osteuropäischen Anglern, die einfach jeden Schwanz mitnehmen der am Haken hängt.
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Drillmaster1 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi, wir sind zu 4. hier, Dorsche gingen ohne Ende...bis 25cm , also die kommemden Jahre sind gesichert. Wir haben ein Boot von Alex. Alle Boote standen heut in bzw an der Fahrtrinne und das allgemeine Gefahren- und Warnsignal von den großen Pötten war oft zu hören. Wir sind nicht so auf Dorsch aus, eher Plattfische bis 40 cm, Scholle und Kliesche..immer schön mit Buttlöffel und Wattwurm.
Wenn heute kontrolliert worden wäre, hätten einige hohe Strafen bezahlt, junge junge, was manche als filetierwürdig ansehen, das ist echt schaurig!!


----------



## der-solinger (11. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin moin,

 hier ein Fangbericht einer befreundeten Gruppe!

 Auch wir sind nach 14 Tagen Dorschjagd von der Insel zurück. Wir, (drei  Angler) hatten auf Grund der Windvorhersage unseren geplanten Trip nach  Bagenkop um eine Woche vorgezogen. Dadurch hatten wir top Wetter für 11  Angeltage, welches zwar teilweise mit viel Nebel daher kam, aber mit  Navi die Dorschjagd möglich machte. Leider war auch bei uns nicht jeder  Tag ein Fangtag. Wie Kössi schon beschreibt, ist leider nicht viel Fisch  im Belt. Wir haben in den vergangenen Jahren mit guten Erfolg den  Küstendorschen im Flachwasser nachgestellt. Selbst im lezten Frühjahr,  als die Fänge schon sehr schlecht waren, konnten wir dort noch gute  Dorsche um die 2-3 Kg landen. Dieses Jahr bei geschleppten 100 Km im  5-10 Metern nicht ein einziger Fisch!!!!! Die Bestände sind komplett  verschwunden und wir fischten dort seit über 20 Jahren! Die Wassertemp  lag bei 6 bis 9 Grad! Da hätte im Uferbereich Fisch an die Angel gehen  müssen! Aber leider eine totale Nullnummer! Okay, also haben wir unsere Touren ins tiefe verlagert. Die Fische  standen sehr versprengt ab 24 Meter bis über 30 Meter. Am ersten Tag  konnten wie einen von über 11 und einen von über 9 Pfund auf Gummi  überlisten. Es kamen auch einige gute auf Pilker, aber alles in allem,  war es wie Kartoffeln stoppeln, nach dem Kartoffelnstoppeln Aber darauf waren wir ja schon mental eingestellt. Auch wir fingen  viele "Zwerge", die alle wieder schwimmen. Leider werden es wohl einige  nicht schaffen, denn bei diesen Tiefen ist ein Überleben ca. 50/50.... ,  zumal wir viele auch nur gerissen hatten. Alles in allem waren wir mit  unserem Fang am Limit mit dem, was wir mitnehmen durften. Bei der Masse  an Netzen kommen allerdings auch uns Zweifel auf, wie lange es wohl noch  Dorsch vor LL gibt! Kontrollen hatten wir nicht. Lag wohl daran, dass  noch zu wenig Boote auf dem Wasser waren. Ob sich die Bestände wieder  erholen, wird sich bald zeigen. Ich habe leider kein gutes Gefühl, aber  die Hoffnung stirbt ja gewöhnlich zum Schluss! Danke auch nochmal an  unsere Nachbarn, für das Bierchen und den leckeren Metaxa, sowie die  netten Gespräche...
Beste Grüße und gute Fänge XXXXXX


----------



## der-solinger (11. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nochmal moin moin!

Hier MEIN Bericht: 

Wir, die "Dorschjäger Bergisch-Land" waren die letzte Märzwoche auf Leopardenjagd in Langeland.
Wieder zu viert von Bagenkop aus mit dem Top Limbo Boot von Torben Hansen aus zu unseren bekannten Spots.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Dorsche standen vorallem in Tiefen ab 20m.
Über die Größen konnte man nicht meckern, obwohl auch viele Kleine dabei waren, alle unter 45cm durften wieder schwimmen.
Fängig waren hauptsächlich dunkle Gummis. 
Es macht mich bedenklich, dass die Jungfische sich in den Tiefen tummeln. Hmm naja...
Schleppen in flacheren Bereichen machte keinen Sinn, was sich eigentlich zu der Jahreszeit immer als fängig erwies.


Gruß Frommi 

"der-solinger"


[/ATTACH]


----------



## Stulle (13. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich bin gerade unterwegs, Höhe owschlag gab's einen schweren Unfall in Richtung Süden mit passenden gaffer Stau. Wer kann  ausweichen und Richtung Norden aufpassen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Goldaal (13. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin,
dieses Jahr werde ich es wohl leider aus Zeitgründen nicht nach Langeland schaffen. Dafür wird's dann nächsten Jahr sicher öfter oder länger werden. Ich wollte nur mal etwas zu bedenken geben. Es wird immer wieder geschrieben, dass keine Fische im Belt sind. Das mag ja auch sein, aber  ich wollte nur meine Erfahrungen mal weiter geben. Wir waren letztes Jahr auf Langeland und noch häufiger auf Fehmarn unterwegs und haben Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht. Es waren sehr sehr viele Dorsche dort, nur sie haben nicht gebissen. Egal was man ihnen angeboten hat. Warum das so war keine Ahnung. Es gab mal einen Bericht (ich glaube auf N3), wo ein Wissenschaftler meinte, dass die wärmeren  Temperaturen bei den Dorschen ein Enzym frei setzen würden und sie deswegen nicht fressen. Das würde auch erklären, dass wir oft sehr magere Dorsche gefangen haben, ist ja nicht so als wenn wir gar nichts mehr fangen würden.
Was an dem Bericht bzw. den Untersuchungen  nun stimmt oder nicht weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass wir einige solcher Touren hatten und die Dorsche auch nur in sehr kleinen Zeitfenstern gebissen hatten. Das ganze soll natürlich nicht darüber weg täuschen, dass nicht mehr so gut gefangen wird wie früher.

Vielleicht sind die Fische auch einfach nur schlauer geworden und die Angler hängen der Evolution hinterher.


----------



## climber (13. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Goldaal,
das kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. 
Auch wir sind jedes WE zwischen Kiel und Fehmarn unterwegs und ich konnte im letzten Jahr schon feststellen das weit weniger Dorsch auf den Geräten zu sehen ist. 
Auch Untersuchungen des Meeresinstitutes sind zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen. Viele Gespräche mit den Berufsfischern in Deutschland und Dänemark haben dies bestätigt. 
Sehr oft sehe ich mir das Einholen der Netze bei uns in der Bucht an und da war ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen 2015 zu 2016 erkennbar.


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Konnte ich auch feststellen, das die Dorsche sehr mager und schlank waren.
Meine schlussfolgerung war, kein Futter kein Fisch......
Aber bei der Strömung kein Futter?????
Da könnte schon was dran sein, was mein Vorredner schreibt....

Ist halt seltsam.....#c;+#c;+#c


----------



## danalf (15. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin.
Mager waren unsere Dorsche nicht und massen an kleinen Wittlingen waren auch unterwegs.Auch hatten wir ab und an Sandaale am Beifänger,aber gehakt.
Es gibt viele Theorien und Vermutungen warum es weniger wird.Vergesst mal nicht das viele Tonnen von Anglern gefangen wird,nicht so viele von den Fischern.
Allen Petri Heil.
Lutz


----------



## Greenhorn (15. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die paar, die wir im vergangenen Herbst hatten, waren auch nicht dünn. Und wenn man sieht, wieviel Plattfisch etc. da ist, dann ist die Theorie mit wenig Futter wirklich nicht überzeugend. Warum wird eigentlich überhaupt über Gründe nachgedacht, die nichts mit Überfischung zu tun haben?


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Die paar, die wir im vergangenen Herbst hatten, waren auch nicht dünn. Und wenn man sieht, wieviel Plattfisch etc. da ist, dann ist die Theorie mit wenig Futter wirklich nicht überzeugend. Warum wird eigentlich überhaupt über Gründe nachgedacht, die nichts mit Überfischung zu tun haben?


Weil es so schlagartig kam.

So ich bin jetzt den 3. Tag hier, die ersten 2 Tage konnte ich bei Buttweiser und seiner Gruppe übernachten. Herzlichen dank dafür noch mal. 

Donnerstag war ich erst mal gemütlich brandeln in Keldsnör, leider 30m zu weit an dem reintreibenden Kraut. So gab es für mich nur 6 Flundern und den obligatorischen Nemo.











Da Buttweisser und seine Leute schon Erfahrungen mit der Situation hatten bekam ich schnell mit das kleine rote perlen der Bringer sind.(nun ratet mal was ich nicht dabei hatte) nun ja das beste daraus gemacht mit großen Kugeln weiter wind und Regen getrotzt.






Freitag war wieder 5-6 angesagt, noch mal durchpusten lassen war mir nix, so standen Lunden, der Wald bei Fredemose und der Wald bei Dovnsklin zur Auswahl. Von Fredemose wurde mir abgeraten und Lunden empfohlen, das wollte ich mir für Samstag aufheben aber Lunden kann Mann ba auch 2 mal besuchen. Niemand wollte sich am vorletzten Tag noch Platte aufhalsen so konnte ich die übrigen Würmer mitnehmen. Schnell noch ein System mit roten Kugeln in bagenkop gekauft (einzeln gab es sie nicht) Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wurde aufgebaut und alle Wurfweiten durchprobiert.






Bis abends lief es nur schleppend lag der Köder nicht flach auf Grund Biss auch nichts. 

Rote oder orange gelbe perlen waren auch wichtig. Gegen Nachmittag zog sich dann wie wolkendecke zu und es regnete ein paar mal leicht.










Abends ging es dann auf einmal Schlag auf Schlag aber immer nur auf die Systeme mit Perlen. Ca eine Stunde lang hatte ich immer schon wieder einen biss wenn ich die 2. Rute gerade wieder auswerfen wollte. Wichtig war die Rückseite der Sandbank zu erreichen. Nach Sonnenuntergang machten Horden von fingerlangen Wittlingen das Angeln schwierig, nun ja ich hatte genug gefangen. 

18 Flundern bis 42cm und 2 Klieschen bis 32 lagen am ende im Eimer ein unglaublicher Tag.






Da macht es auch nichts das die guten Erfolgsperlen völlig zerkaut sind.

Heute ist es noch windiger als gestern und alle 2 Stunden kommt ein kräftiger Guss runter. Nach dem schlachten binn ich etwas rumgefahren um bisher nicht beachtete Plätze zu erkunden und einzukaufen. Kampfblinkern möchte ich nicht wenn morgen so gutes Wetter kommen soll. 

Petri heil allen die noch am Angeln sind.


----------



## sandre (16. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht Stulle #6


----------



## buttweisser (17. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin,

ich kann den Bericht von Stulle nur bestätigen. Butt gibt es genug. Das richtige Vorfach und die Wurfweite ist aber entscheidend. Die "Vorlieben" der Plattfische änderten sich teilweise schon heftig, zumindest an dem Tag, als ich mit Stulle in Keldsnor war. Manchmal reichen in Langeland 40m aus, um Butte zu überreden. Diesesmal mußte man schon 70-90m anbieten, zumindest an den Stränden, wo wir angelten. Einmal, in Illebölle, waren sogar 100-110m notwendig, um an den Fisch zu kommen, da die breite Sandbank bereits tagsüber von Angler besetzt war, die nicht mit dem Boot aufs Meer konnten. Weiter wurden viele sehr kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge am Strand gefangen. 

Auf Meerforelle blieben wir in diesem Jahr alle Schneider. Von anderen Anglern wurden auch nur vereinzelt Fänge gemeldet. Nahrung war auf alle Fälle kaum in Ufernnähe zu sehen. Wie jedes Jahr, gab es wieder eine Menge Spinnangler, die ohne Grund ins Wasser wateten, damit haben sie sicherlich die eine oder andere Mefo, die dicht am Ufer stand, verscheucht. Die Jungs steigen aus dem Auto, dann in die Watbüx und dann sofort mit der Watbüx mindestens bis zum Bauch ins Wasser, teilweise sogar bis Brusthöhe. Da das Wasser fast immer schnell tief wird, ist der Gewinn an Wurfweite nur so 5-8 Meter. Ich beobachte das schon seit Jahren und weiß immer noch nicht warum das einige Angler so machen.

Von Bagenkop konnten wir nur einen Tag (Sonntag) mit dem Boot aufs Meer, da der Westwind einfach zu heftig war und es sich wegen einem kurzen Zeitfenster von 2-3 Stunden einfach nicht lohnte, den Motor anzuwerfen. Dabei fingen wir mit 6 Mann 5 Dorsche, mehrere Schollen und Klieschen, sowie paar Heringe. Kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge natürlich auch. Es scheint also so weiterzugehen wie 2016. Der Dorschbestand hat sich vor Langeland noch lange nicht erholt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sandre (18. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schade Uwe, wir fahren am Samstag hoch, ich bin da auch eher Realist und rechne mit allenfalls mässigen Dorschfängen, wenn überhaupt. Da müssen wir wohl durch.


----------



## BluesBrother (18. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja Ja was so geschätzte 1000 to. Nitrat ausrichten können.


----------



## sandre (18. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Klar, dadurch gab es z.b. im Belt letzten Sommer ein übermäßiges Algenwachstum, richtig widerlich. Und weniger Sauerstoff war sicher auch im Wasser. Wobei es durch die Strömungen im Belt  wahrscheinlich weniger stark ausgeprägt war als in anderen Gebieten der westlichen Ostsee.   Das wird aber nicht die alleinige Ursache sein, da werden sicherlich verschiedene Faktoren beteiligt sein. Schön ist jedenfalls, dass es recht viel Jungdorsch gibt, das lässt hoffen.


----------



## buttweisser (18. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja Jungs und Algen gibts auch genug. Sind so schleimige Braunalgen, die  beim Spinnangeln vom Ufer öfter an Haken und Wirbel hängen bleiben. Ich  habe deswegen den Drilling abgemacht und einen Einzelhaken verwendet. Trotzdem viel Spaß auf der Insel. Wenn der Wind gnädig ist, wird schon der eine oder andere Dorsch hängen bleiben. Nehmt auf alle Fälle Naturködermontagen mit. Scholle und Kliesche vom Boot macht auch Spaß und frisch in der Pfanne.........


----------



## Uwe W. (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi,ich wollte mal was zu der Dorschbeschränkung von 5 Fischen schreiben.Also erstmal werden viele froh sein,so wie das mit den Dorschen lief in letzter Zeit,überhaupt 5 maßige Fische zu fangen!Was ist aber wenn man in kurzer Zeit das Limit erreicht hat und angelt weiter?Ich muss vorweg nehmen das ich keinen irgendetwas unterstellen will!!!!!!Aber wird es dann nicht darauf hinauslaufen,dass man dann den kleinsten Fisch wieder ins Wasser wirft um den nächst größeren zu nehmen?Nochmal gesagt,ich will keinen ans Bein pinkeln und vertrete auch nur meine eigene Meinung dazu aber ich glaube dazu wird es wahrscheinlich kommen.


----------



## otto38176 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wenn du 5 hast, bist doch nicht allein auf dem Boot, wenn ihr 5 pro Mann habt, geht ihr auf Platte. Weis ja nicht wie die Strafen sind. Und andere über Bord schmeißen macht man nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Uwe W. schrieb:


> Hi,ich wollte mal was zu der Dorschbeschränkung von 5 Fischen schreiben.Also erstmal werden viele froh sein,so wie das mit den Dorschen lief in letzter Zeit,überhaupt 5 maßige Fische zu fangen!Was ist aber wenn man in kurzer Zeit das Limit erreicht hat und angelt weiter?Ich muss vorweg nehmen das ich keinen irgendetwas unterstellen will!!!!!!Aber wird es dann nicht darauf hinauslaufen,dass man dann den kleinsten Fisch wieder ins Wasser wirft um den nächst größeren zu nehmen?Nochmal gesagt,ich will keinen ans Bein pinkeln und vertrete auch nur meine eigene Meinung dazu aber ich glaube dazu wird es wahrscheinlich kommen.


Kann sicher sein das manche so Handeln ist ja auch in der Fischerei gängige Praxis (gewesen?) Aber wo ist das Problem gleich die kleinen wieder reinzuwerfen und auf ordentliche zu warten. Auch aufhören muss man nicht wenn man 5 hat C&R ist erlaubt.


----------



## BluesBrother (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Uwe, genau diese Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.
Ich finde diese 5 Fische Regelung eh schlecht. Wenn ich in 1 Woche  wegen schlechten Wetterverhältnissen nur vielleicht 2 mal Rausfahren kann und dann nur 5 Fische mitnehmen darf ist das nicht in Ordnung.
Dann eine Fangbegrenzung wie in Norwegen. Es müssten ja keine 20 kg sein.
Gruß vom Blues


----------



## otto38176 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja wäre besser. Aber wir machen nicht die Gesetze, hat wohl wieder einer gepennt.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Ja wäre besser. Aber wir machen nicht die Gesetze, hat wohl wieder einer gepennt.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Das kommt davon wenn professionelle Entscheider und nicht Leute die sich auskennen entscheiden. Aber da gibt's schon genug Threads zu. [emoji30] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## germanbrl (24. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Leute

 Gibt es denn keine Fangmeldungen mehr?
 Wir fahren am kommenden Samstag nach Langeland und hoffen auf gutes Wetter.
 Für uns steht immer der Urlaub und der Spaß am Angeln im Vordergrund.
 Sicher ist es super Dorsche zu fangen, aber zu Hause sitzen wir ja auch so manche Zeit ohne Fang am Wasser.
 Ich hoffe doch, dass wir den einen oder anderen Leoparden überlisten können.
 Leider ist es schade das kaum noch etwas berichtet wird wegen einigen ständigen Nörglern.
 Schade auch von Multe kaum noch etwas obwohl die Gespräche dort immer sehr gut waren.
 Ich wünsche allen die vor Ort sind viel Glück und lasst einige Leos im Wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Im Moment ist hier an Bootsangeln nicht zu denken. Ein bisschen Brandung aber nur ablandig. 8 BFT plus Böen. Es ist so schön hier.....


----------



## pennfanatic (24. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Es sind auch alle boote im Hafen. Sehe ich auf der webcam.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wetter Scheint besser geworden zu sein  .
Dafür kommt es morgen zu uns, Dat schietwetter!


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



BluesBrother schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, genau diese Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.
> Ich finde diese 5 Fische Regelung eh schlecht. Wenn ich in 1 Woche  wegen schlechten Wetterverhältnissen nur vielleicht 2 mal Rausfahren kann und dann nur 5 Fische mitnehmen darf ist das nicht in Ordnung.
> Dann eine Fangbegrenzung wie in Norwegen. Es müssten ja keine 20 kg sein.
> Gruß vom Blues



Das Wetterargument ist m.E. ein sehr schwaches. Die Fangbegrenzung macht durchaus Sinn. Denn wir wollen ja auch zukünftig unseren Fisch fangen. Oder? Vor zwei Jahren, ohne Fangbeschränkung, wurde jeder Dorsch unter 45cm wieder zurück ins Wasser gelassen. Trotzdem hatten wir anschließend genug Filets im Gefrierschrank. Ich wünsche mir nur das sich die Fangbeschränkung auch bis zu den Osteuropäischen Anglern rumgesprochen hat. Denn ein 10cm Dorsch hat noch lange nicht das Mindestmaß erreicht, auch wenn er "nur" für die Fischsuppe gedacht ist.|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Die Fangbegrenzung macht durchaus Sinn. Denn wir wollen ja auch zukünftig unseren Fisch fangen.



Dann erkläre mir bitte, wieso das Baglimit Sinn macht und wieso wir dadurch zukünftig auch noch Fische fangen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Oder weil man der Politik und der Wissenschaft blind vertraut!


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir bitte, wieso das Baglimit Sinn macht und wieso wir dadurch zukünftig auch noch Fische fangen?


Wenn die Fischer und Fangflotten ähnliche Einschnitte hätte würde es Sinn machen. Im Moment wirkt es wie mit dem Wischmopp gegen den Rohrbruch.


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir bitte, wieso das Baglimit Sinn macht und wieso wir dadurch zukünftig auch noch Fische fangen?



Ganz einfach...in dem man dem Fisch eine Chance auf Reproduktion gibt.

Das ist doch Argument genug. Oder glaubst Du, dass je mehr Fisch gezogen wird und auch untermaßig bzw. noch nicht geschlechtsreif gibt es noch mehr Fisch..|kopfkrat


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn die Fischer und Fangflotten ähnliche Einschnitte hätte würde es Sinn machen. Im Moment wirkt es wie mit dem Wischmopp gegen den Rohrbruch.



Dorsch ist generell  limitiert. Die Fangbegrenzung ist das Ergebnis einer Hochrechnung. X Angler fangen pro Saison X Tonnen Dorsch. Man darf sich da nicht vertun und nur die z.B 40 Boote täglich sehen in der einen Woche die man selber vor Ort ist. Und es werden viel mehr als 40 Boote sein. Multipliziere das mal 20 Wochen und mehr.


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Dorsch ist generell  limitiert. Die Fangbegrenzung ist das Ergebnis einer Hochrechnung. X Angler fangen pro Saison X Tonnen Dorsch. Man darf sich da nicht vertun und nur die z.B 40 Boote täglich sehen in der einen Woche die man selber vor Ort ist. Und es werden viel mehr als 40 Boote sein. Multipliziere das mal 20 Wochen und mehr.


3 Jahre kein kommerzielles Fischen und baglimit würde deutlich mehr bringen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> 3 Jahre kein kommerzielles Fischen und baglimit würde deutlich mehr bringen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Sicherlich....nur wie da die Grenze ziehen? Denn an der Berufsfischerei hängen auch Familien dran die davon leben.

Ich als Hobbyangler lebe nicht vom Fischfang, sonder gönne mir einfach nur eine gute Zeit. Da bin ich nicht so vermessen das ich um jeden Preis Fisch ohne Ende aus dem Wasser ziehe. Da könnte ich dann auch am Forellenpuff mit einem Netz den See leer fischen. Habe ja schließlich dafür bezahlt. Das hat aber dann nix, rein gar nichts mehr einem verantwortungsvollen Angeln zu tun. Und wenn mir das Baglimit nicht gefällt, die 5 Fische quantitativ nicht ausreichen.....dann fahre eben nicht auf Langeland sondern 2 Wochen auf Mallorca. Meckern und Mosern nutzt da nichts und ist nicht zielführend


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



> Denn an der Berufsfischerei hängen auch Familien dran die davon leben.


es werden in Europa zich Millionen Euros in die Landwirtschaft gesteckt......
man könnte ja mal drüber nachdenken ob man nicht auch hier durch finanzielle Hilfen was machen kann...


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Emsfischer_67 schrieb:


> es werden in Europa zich Millionen Euros in die Landwirtschaft gesteckt......
> man könnte ja mal drüber nachdenken ob man nicht auch hier durch finanzielle Hilfen was machen kann...


Von den Milliarden für Banken ganz zu schweigen.

Ich halt mich dran (erst mal in die Verlegenheit kommen mehr zu fangen) auch wenn ich glaube das es wenig bis nichts bringt. Aber ich hab auch ne Postleitzahl mit 2 am Anfang da ist das nicht so dramatisch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, das ist die oft zitierte Milchmädchenrechnung. Die Wertschöpfung der Fischer beträgt ca. 1€ pro kg Dorsch, die der Angler ca. 45€/kg und das ist sehr konservativ. Wovon können jetzt mehr Familien leben oder eben nicht, wenn die Angler nach Mallorca fliegen?



Genau....eine Frechheit ist das, dass man dem Hobbyangler die Masse an Fisch politisch vorenthält nur um die Berufsfischerei zu unterstützen.
Und was ist wenn der Berufsfischer nicht auf Tourismus will oder kann? Ein sehr kurzsichtiges Denken. Aber gut, jedem das Seine.|wavey:


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Von den Milliarden für Banken ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Ich halt mich dran (erst mal in die Verlegenheit kommen mehr zu fangen) auch wenn ich glaube das es wenig bis nichts bringt. Aber ich hab auch ne Postleitzahl mit 2 am Anfang da ist das nicht so dramatisch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Hamburg ist die geilste Stadt der Welt. Muss ich als genetisch halber Hamburger ja auch sagen. Später heißt es auch für mich...Lebensabend an der Küste.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Cocorell, hast Du es wirklich noch nicht verstanden? Das Baglimit bringt dem Dorschbestand nichts, sondern schädigt in Verbindung mit der Fischereipolitik der EU den Bestand!

Laut Wissenschaft hätte die Quote der Berufsfischer um 88% gesenkt werden müssen, damit sich die Dorschbestände erholen können.

Das wurde nicht getan, denn die Politik war der Meinung, dass eine Absenkung von 56% ausreichend wäre, da ja der Angler durch das Baglimt eingeschränkt wird. Dass dadurch jetzt mehr Dorsche aus der Ostsee entnommen werden, scheint Dir bei dieser Rechnung entgangen zu sein.

Die Quotenfestlegung der EU liegt immer über der Empfehlung von ICES, somit wird auch zukünftig der Bestand am Minimum gehalten werden. Die Dorsche, auf die wir Angler in 2017 durch das Baglimit verzichten, werden in der Biomasse 2017 eingerechnet und somit wird die Quote für die Berufsfischer in 2018 höher angesetzt. Ein einfaches Zahlenbeispiel für Dich zum Verständnis. Der Dorschbestand ist 10 und muss immer bei 3 gehalten werden, damit er überlebt. Die Angler fangen 2, also bleiben dem Berufsfischer 5. Jetzt wird der Angler eingeschränkt und darf nur noch 1 fangen. Die 3 als Minimum bleibt bestehen, somit bekommt der Berufsfischer 6. Am Ende bleiben die 3 als Minimum. Jetzt verstanden? Das ist die Rechnung der EU Fischereipolitik! Das Ergebnis ist mit und ohne Einschränkung der Angler 3, also Minimum.

Jetzt habe ich jedoch geschrieben, dass das Baglimit die Bestände sogar schädigt. Also müssen wir diese Rechnung noch ergänzen. Damit jedes Jahr die 10 wieder als Basis stehen würde, müsste der Bestand an fortpflanzungsfähigen Dorschen bei 20 liegen. Die Berufsfischer haben bei der Entnahme bei meinem ersten Beispiel in Höhe von 5 eine Beifangmenge an Nachwuchs von zum Beispiel 2, die Angler von 0,1. Jetzt wurde die Quote der Fischer auf 6 angehoben, die der Angler auf 1 reduziert. Das bedeutet, dass die notwendige 20 nicht mehr erreicht wird, denn der Beifang an Nachwuchs erhöht sich von 2,1 auf 2,45. Dadurch reduziert sich der Bestand an Nachwuchs in meinem Beispiel von 17,9 auf 17,55. Somit wirkt sich das Baglimit negativ auf die Bestände aus.

Die Zahlen sind einfach nur fiktiv, um ein Verständnis für die negativen Folgen durch das Baglimit für die Bestände aufzuzeigen.


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Es wird nicht dem Hobbyangler der Fisch entzogen, sondern jeglichem anderen Gewerbe welches in den betroffenen Regionen von ihm lebt, die Einnahmen. Dann erklär doch den Familien, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, warum sie davon nicht mehr leben können. Und das sind logischer Weise einige mehr als Berufsfischer, nach obiger Rechnung genau 45mal soviele. Der Gastronom, Einzelhändler, Pensionsmitarbeiter, Tankstellenwart, Bootsvermieter, Kutterbetreiber, Kellner etc. muss aber Bock auf Harz4, Umschulung oder Umzug haben oder wie?



Dann überlege mal wieviele Berufsfischer schon aufgeben mussten, die letzten 30 Jahre. Und das liegt wohl nicht daran das es Fisch im Überfluss gibt. Und ja, es ist ein Rattenschwanz der da dran hängt. Das ist unstreitig. Trotz allem ich finde ich das Baglimit, als Beitrag der Hobbangler, zum Erhalt der Bestände richtig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Dann überlege mal wieviele Berufsfischer schon aufgeben mussten, die letzten 30 Jahre. Und das liegt wohl nicht daran das es Fisch im Überfluss gibt. Und ja, es ist ein Rattenschwanz der da dran hängt. Das ist unstreitig. Trotz allem ich finde ich das Baglimit, als Beitrag der Hobbangler, zum Erhalt der Bestände richtig.



Sorry, aber#q#q#q#q


----------



## eike (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Cocorell das muss doch weh tun im Kopf oder nicht#q#q#q


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



eike schrieb:


> Cocorell das muss doch weh tun im Kopf oder nicht#q#q#q



Nein, tut es nicht. Auch wenn ich jetzt gegen die Mathematik von Fishbandit keine Gegenargumente habe. So habe ich es nicht nötig beleidigend zu werden, wie Du jetzt. Aber das ist für mich jetzt Aussagekräftig genug. Wenn es nicht reicht dann wird eben beleidigt. Trotz allem Meckern und Mosern wird sich an den Bedingungen jetzt nichts ändern. Der arme gebeutelte Hobbyangler.#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber#q#q#q#q





cocorell schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt gegen die Mathematik von Fishbandit keine Gegenargumente habe.



Cocorell, ich wollte Dich definitiv nicht beleidigen, sondern war das meine  wirklich pure Verzweiflung, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.  Entschuldige bitte, wenn das falsch rüber kam!

Ich hatte nämlich gehofft, dass Dir mein Zahlenbeispiel(und ich habe mir echt Mühe gegeben) beim Verständnis weiterhilft.

War nicht böse gemeint! 

Bastido's Einwand mit den 7 war im übrigen richtig und zeigt noch besser was in der EU Fischereipolitik falsch läuft!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht noch einmal die Fangzahlen und Prozente zur Hand damit cocorell sieht warum er falsch liegt??



Meinst Du so einen Vergleich?


----------



## heinzi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Cocorell, hast Du es wirklich noch nicht verstanden? Das Baglimit bringt dem Dorschbestand nichts, sondern schädigt in Verbindung mit der Fischereipolitik der EU den Bestand!
> 
> Laut Wissenschaft hätte die Quote der Berufsfischer um 88% gesenkt werden müssen, damit sich die Dorschbestände erholen können.
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden. Wenn es wirklich so ist, dann ist das Baglimit verarsche hoch drei mit negativen Effekt. Mist.
Danke Fisherbandit, für die gute Darstellung#h


----------



## Waldemar S. (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Jetzt mal was Fischiges: War letzte Woche auf der Insel, aber ohne Boot, also Mefo.
Kurzum: sehr zäh wie schon die letzten Jahre. 2 Trutten von 56 und 58cm konnte ich zum Landgang überreden.
Die größere durfte mit in die Küche, die kleine war noch etwas zu dünn.
Spaß hat eine kleine Exkursion zum Brandungsangeln gemacht, sonst eher nicht so mein Ding, in nur 1,5Stunden fünf Platte. Die scheinen sich echt zu stapeln... Allen die oben sind gut Fisch[emoji106] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir Angler werden bei der ganzen Sache nur leider nicht gefragt. Man muss halt mit den Bestimmungen leben. Ich persönlich lasse mir aber die Freude am Angeln auf Langeland dadurch nicht verderben. Es ist doch auch Urlaub und Erholung vom Alltagsstress und kein Fische greifen. Sollten die Dorsche wirklich mal nicht beißen , kann man doch auch immer noch auf Seelachs , Makrele , Platte, Mefos usw. gehen. Das nichts an Dorschen gefangen wird, ist doch auch nicht war. Horst ( Autoglas) war letzte Woche oben, wenn er raus konnte, hat er auch seine 5 Dorsche bekommen. Darunter waren richtig gute Fische ( habe Fotos gesehen). Also, lasst euch die Freude am Angeln auf LL nicht verderben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So sieht das aus


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> So sieht das aus


Schicke fische vom Boot geht's scheinbar muss Man wohl nur wissen wie und wo.


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Cocorell, ich wollte Dich definitiv nicht beleidigen, sondern war das meine  wirklich pure Verzweiflung, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.  Entschuldige bitte, wenn das falsch rüber kam!
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich gehofft, dass Dir mein Zahlenbeispiel(und ich habe mir echt Mühe gegeben) beim Verständnis weiterhilft.
> 
> ...



Nein, Du hast sachlich argumentiert. Mein Post ging an eine andere Adresse.
Zu Deinen Zahlen werde ich mich die Tage noch äußern, nachdem ich mir die Fangquotierungen der letzten Jahre, von 2000 bis heute angelesen habe.
Es sei Du kannst Quellenangaben dazu geben. Würde mir eine Menge Arbeit ersparen. Obwohl, ich selber gar nicht soweit in die Politik abschweifen wollte. Jetzt ist es aber so und ich werde recherchieren. Wie auch immer, halte ich das Baglimit nicht für verkehrt.Für andere Fischarten gibt es die Schonzeiten, damit der Fisch sich reproduzieren kann, da regt sich keiner auf.


----------



## cocorell (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Wir Angler werden bei der ganzen Sache nur leider nicht gefragt. Man muss halt mit den Bestimmungen leben. Ich persönlich lasse mir aber die Freude am Angeln auf Langeland dadurch nicht verderben. Es ist doch auch Urlaub und Erholung vom Alltagsstress und kein Fische greifen. Sollten die Dorsche wirklich mal nicht beißen , kann man doch auch immer noch auf Seelachs , Makrele , Platte, Mefos usw. gehen. Das nichts an Dorschen gefangen wird, ist doch auch nicht war. Horst ( Autoglas) war letzte Woche oben, wenn er raus konnte, hat er auch seine 5 Dorsche bekommen. Darunter waren richtig gute Fische ( habe Fotos gesehen). Also, lasst euch die Freude am Angeln auf LL nicht verderben. Gruß Thomas



Das ist doch mein Reden....es ist Urlaub und kein Abgreifen#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Es sei Du kannst Quellenangaben dazu geben.



Thünen Institut, Dr. Harry V. Strehlow, Managementmaßnahmen in der Freizeitfischerei von 2016


Ich weiß nicht,ob es das online gibt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also die ersten beiden Bootstage sind rum. Man muss sich durch unglaublich viel klein Fisch angeln. Gestern mit sechs Mann sechs gute Dorsche. Heute waren es 20. Dazu ein paar Heringe, Wittlingen und Platte. Man muss arbeiten für seinen Fisch....


----------



## derrik (27. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke Spodsbjerg. Jetzt hab selbst ich das begriffen. Ist ja totaler Blödsinn. Danke nochmal. Ich wünsche allen die auf Langeland sind viel Glück beim Dorsch angeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Würde gerne mit euch, den langelandbesuchern, tauschen.
Sitze hier rumm und blase trübsal.
Kriege mal wieder nix auf die reihe!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Was für boote da zu Wasser gelassen werden
Da kann man neidisch werden.

Wäre schon mit den kleineren zufrieden.
Naja was nicht geht, das ist nicht!


----------



## welsbauch! (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Langelandfreunde!
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit viel negatives hier im Chat gelesen.
Unsere Woche Spodsbjerg geht heute zuende und wir können diese negativen Nachrichten nicht bestätigen!!!
 Wir haben genau so viele Fische wie in den Jahren zuvor gefangen. Auch im Filetierraum haben wir von anderen Kollegen gute Fische geshen.
Nachdem ich Wochen vor unserer Angeltour die Berichte hier gelesen habe ist mir die Lust auf LL schon fast vergangen. An alle die noch hier hoch fahren, lasst euch die Freude nicht verderben, alles gut hier. 
Wir hatten uns das Mindestmaß für Dorsch, wie viele andere auch,schon vor Jahren freiwillig auf min 45 hochgesetzt.
Hier noch einige Fotos von unseren Fängen.
Lasst euch den Spaß hier nicht durch irgendwelche Miesepeter verderben!!!
Wir wünschen all den Anglern, die demnächst noch hochfahren viel Spaß und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## otto38176 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Super Fische , sind ab 13.5 vor Ort

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## welsbauch! (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ps: Samstag, Sonntag und Montag konnten wir aufgrund von starkem Wind nur in der Küstennähe fischen. Dabei haben wir viele Heringe, Plattfische und eine Meerforelle gefangen.
Und die Aussagen, dass man hier so viele Untermaßige Fische fängt können wir nicht bestätigen. 
Nochmal viel Spaß und immer krumme Ruten!


----------



## welsbauch! (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Oh, da habe ich das Bild vergessen.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mein geliebtes Langeland, wann sehen wir uns wieder?


:c:c:c


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Langeland, wann sehen wir uns wieder?
> 
> 
> :c:c:c



In 48 Tagen|supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So so, schätze dass ich nicht mehr nach langeland  komme.
Die Kumpels haben keinen Bock mehr. Zu alt oder andere Interessen.


----------



## jörg12345 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Welsbauch .
Schöner Bericht und Beitrag von euch.
Wie auch ihr verfolgen wir hier die Berichte etc,und wie du auch schon geschrieben hast nehmt die Vorfreude nach den ganzen berichten hier dann doch schon ab ,auch wenn es nicht immer viele Fische gibt ist das drum herum sprich  Haus Kamin etc immer schön und mann ist draußen. 
Wir fahren wieder am 20.05 nach langeland und wir freuen uns .
Nach deinen Bericht jetzt auch wieder viel mehr. 
Vielen Dank dafür 

LG 
Werde  hier dann auch wieder berichten wie es war.#h


----------



## SFVNOR (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Hallo Welsbauch .
> Schöner Bericht und Beitrag von euch.
> Wie auch ihr verfolgen wir hier die Berichte etc,und wie du auch schon geschrieben hast nehmt die Vorfreude nach den ganzen berichten hier dann doch schon ab ,auch wenn es nicht immer viele Fische gibt ist das drum herum sprich  Haus Kamin etc immer schön und mann ist draußen.
> Wir fahren wieder am 20.05 nach langeland und wir freuen uns .
> ...



Moin Moin,

Ich gebe Dir da absolut Recht #6 Die Miesepeter brauchen ja nicht nach LL fahren. Ich bin im Juni und September jeweils für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg und freue mich schon wie Bolle darauf. Angeln, lesen, faullenzen und in den Tag hinein leben.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Leider auf der Rückfahrt. Auch wir werden wieder kommen, wie jedes Jahr. Gruppen die ohne Dorsch bleiben kann ich nicht verstehen. Sicherlich gab es schon bessere, aber auch noch schwierigere Jahre. Haben einige schöne Fische zu Gesicht bekommen. Wenn der Wind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht so kräftig gewesen wäre, wären wohl noch einige hinzu gekommen. Wenn ich aber teilweise auf dem Wasser sehe, dass sich Gruppen mit 6,7 Leuten auf den Booten z Angeln begeben, kann ich das nicht verstehen. Es geht neben der Sicherheit auch um den Luxus sich auf dem Boot frei bewegen zu können. Wer Platz hat, kann auch vernünftig angeln und verschiedene Dinge testen. Haben in diesem Jahr überraschend gut auf pilker gefangen. Meine Vorherige Aussage mit sehr vielen kleinen Fischen bestätige ich nochmal. Das ist aber durchaus ein sehr gutes Zeichen für die nächsten Jahre. Das mit den Heringen hat bei uns leider nicht geklappt. Haben fast die immer eine Rute mit Heringsvordach gefischt, nur einmal gab es einen Dreierpack, dann war der Zauber auch wieder vorbei.  Gestern Nachmittag waren zwei Leute unserer Gruppe nochmal ein paar Stunden draussen während die anderen schon mal klar Schiff gemacht hatten. Und wie man sieht, hatte sich das durchaus gelohnt....


----------



## heinzi (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Meine Erfahrung nach einigen Jahren Langeland ist folgende: Kennst Du die Stellen, die auch Jahreszeitlich bedingt sind, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das du genug Fisch fängst. Kennst Du die Stellen nicht, ist die Wahrscheinlich groß das du wenig bis keinen Fisch fängst. Hierbei rede ich nur vom Dorsch.
Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit LL habe ich in den 70er und 80er Jahren gemacht. Aber immer nur mit Kuttertouren, denn die wissen am besten wo die Stellen sind.


----------



## otto38176 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin
2 auf einem Boot , der eine mit Gummi der andere mit Eisen. Einer fängt wie verückt, plötzlich alles umgekehrt. Auf gut Deutsch , man weiß nie wie der Dorsch drauf ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



heinzi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung nach einigen Jahren Langeland ist folgende: Kennst Du die Stellen, die auch Jahreszeitlich bedingt sind, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das du genug Fisch fängst. Kennst Du die Stellen nicht, ist die Wahrscheinlich groß das du wenig bis keinen Fisch fängst. Hierbei rede ich nur vom Dorsch.
> Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit LL habe ich in den 70er und 80er Jahren gemacht. Aber immer nur mit Kuttertouren, denn die wissen am besten wo die Stellen sind.



Wenn man sich etwas Zeit nimmt und im Netz recherchiert kann man ohne große Probleme ein paar gute Anhaltspunkte finden und dann diese Stellen ab angeln #h


----------



## Stahl1803 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Hallo Welsbauch .
> Schöner Bericht und Beitrag von euch.
> Wie auch ihr verfolgen wir hier die Berichte etc,und wie du auch schon geschrieben hast nehmt die Vorfreude nach den ganzen berichten hier dann doch schon ab ,auch wenn es nicht immer viele Fische gibt ist das drum herum sprich  Haus Kamin etc immer schön und mann ist draußen.
> Wir fahren wieder am 20.05 nach langeland und wir freuen uns .
> ...



Wir fahren auch am 20.05.17 ... haben Haus und Boot bei IBI gebucht ... können uns ja mal am Hafen unterhalten


----------



## Grunt-Power (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Morgen früh geht es wie jedes Jahr nach Langeland. Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Und ich muss arbeiten - schön für Dich, herzlich willkommen hier - und danach auch berichten...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wettertechnisch sieht es in dieser Woche aber alles andere als Super aus oder? Gerade wenn Spodsbjerg oder Bukkemose die Auslauforte sind!drücke allen vor Ort die Daumen, das sich das noch ein wenig ändert.


----------



## 30mike (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind gerade in Spodsbjerg. Momentan viel Wind. Fische suchen ist angesagt. Einfach ist es nicht, dazu kommt noch ne starke Drift. Vielleicht ja noch jemand ein Tip.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Carptigers (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Fahrt auf die Westseite mit dem Auto und fischt auf Mefo.
Etwas anderes kannst du bei dem Wetter nicht machen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Fahrt auf die Westseite mit dem Auto und fischt auf Mefo.
> Etwas anderes kannst du bei dem Wetter nicht machen.



Wenn wir so ein Wetter hatten, sind wir in die Brandung gegangen und haben die ein oder andere Sternstunde erlebt. Läuft teilweise besser als vom Boot!


----------



## BluesBrother (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
 waren vom 21.04.17 für eine Woche in Spodjsberg.
 Wir hatten mit 5 Mann wie immer eine tolle Woche mit einem Haus und einem Boot von Nicolei.
 Sonntags war leichtes Anfischen unter schweren Bedingungen angesagt. Waren ca. 4 Std draußen und hatten erstmals genügend Fisch für ein leckeres Abendessen zusammen. Montags war Angel leider nicht möglich, zu stürmisch.
 Ab Dienstag war dann gutes Wetter angesagt. Um halb 8 sind wir aus dem Hafen ausgefahren und um 11Uhr waren wir wieder drin mit 25 schönen Dorschen im Kübel. Die meisten zw.1+2Kg. Danach erstmal Fische versorgen etwas relaxen und gegen Abend nochmal mit 2 Mann Raus auf Platte. nach 2 Std. ca.10 schönen Platte im Eimer. Mittwochs lief es ähnlich. Donnerstag und Freitag gab es eine starke Drifft, da war es dann richtig Arbeit Fische zu landen, aber es wurde trotzdem gefangen. Alle Fische wurden zwischen 26 u. 30m gefangen. Wenn es möglich war mit Gummi (Möhrchen). Auf Pilker bissen unzählige kleine Dorsche, die natürlich alle wieder zurückgesetzt worden. Also Fische gibt es reichlich im Belt. Am Donnerstag wurden Kontrollen von der Fischreiaufsicht bei der Ankunft  im Hafen durchgeführt. Es wurden Angelscheine und Fische kontrolliert.
 Alles im allen war es wieder eine richtig schönen Woche hier, und wir werden auf alle Fälle wieder kommen.

 Gruß vom Blues


----------



## Robmantuto (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich wollte vom 19.08. bis zum 02.09. nach Langeland, mit der Familie Urlaub verbringen. Jetzt steht die Entscheidung zwischen Spodjesberg oder Bagenkop, beide Gebiete haben Bootsverleih. Jetzt ist die Frage, welches Gebiet das bessere Gebiet zum Angeln ist. Ich weiß, dass unten im Süden, also nähe Bagenkop, man um die Zeit gut auf Meerforelle angeln kann. Ist aber auch so bei Dorsch? Andersrum ab Spodjesberg gibt es zwar nicht so gute Aussichten auf Forelle, jedoch soll gut Dorsch gehen. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



BluesBrother schrieb:


> Auf Pilker bissen unzählige kleine Dorsche, die natürlich alle wieder zurückgesetzt worden.


und alle in der 30-cm - Größe, der laut Thünen"Wissenschaftler" angeblich ja ausgefallene Jahrgang.. 

Interessanterweise hört man das Gleiche von Rügen und drumrum wie auch von Fehmarn und drumrum...

Sven Halletz hat da auch tolle Aufnahmen vom Echolot/GPS - ein 1,6 km langer Schwarm von Jungsdorsch der Größe um 25 - 35 cm, die es nicht geben dürfte, auf FB gepostet..

Klasse, dass ihr auch Küchendorsche fangen konntet, und nicht nur Kleinkram, den es wissenschaftlich gar nicht geben dürfte,


----------



## buttweisser (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern und den Anglern, die das Glück haben, in Sachen Wind zur richtigen Zeit auf LL zu sein und somit aufs Meer zu können. 

Aber diejenigen Angler, die wenig gefangen haben und hier darüber berichten, grundsätzlich als Miesepeter zu bezeichnen, finde ich geschmacklos.

Als Angler fängt man nun mal mehr und mal weniger Fisch. Einige fangen natürlich immer Fisch und können Angler, die weniger fangen immer nicht verstehen. Sind das dann Angeber?

Also ich finde jeden Bericht, der hier eingestellt wird grundsätzlich erst einmal gut, denn es macht auch Arbeit und kostet viel Zeit hier zu schreiben.

Ob einer dabei viele Fische fängt oder gar keine, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen und sollte auch darüber schreiben können, ohne gleich mit einem Kopfschütteln anderer rechnen zu müssen.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Robmantuto

Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg? Das ist die Frage, die immer wieder gestellt wird. Beantworten muß die jeder selbst für sich. Wer nur Boot fahren will, ist wegen dem häufigen Westwind sicherlich in Spodsbjerg im Vorteil. In Sachen Dorsch finde ich keinen Unterschied. 

Wenn Du auch gerne vom Ufer angeln willst und schöne Strandspaziergänge mit Familie machen willst, dann ist Bagenkop die bessere Wahl. Im Süden findest Du verschieden strukturierte Strände auf engem Raum und kannst auch schnell auf sich ändernde Windverhältnisse reagieren. In den letzten Jahren gab es im Sommer auch immer viele und große Makrelen zu fangen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich war mehrmals auf langeland.
War nie richtig erfolgreich, aber das war mir egal.
Einmal sind wir nur am Sonntag nach der ankunft rausgefahren. Der Rest der Woche war Sturm.
Aber es hat immer spaß gemacht. Würde immer wieder hinfahren, aber es wird wohl nichts mehr werden.

Mit dem baglimit hätte ich kein Problem, waren wenn überhaupt, max fünf bis sechs dorsche an board, bei vier Personen.

Naja zu doof zum angeln.    
Aber dennoch hatten wir spaß.

Die alte Crew kommt nicht mehr zusammen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja pennfanatic, die Jungs werden älter und bequemer, ist auch bei uns so. 

Wir fahren auch jedes Jahr hoch, mal 5, mal 8 und mal 10 Angler. Hatt immer Spaß gemacht, ob mit viel oder weniger Fisch. Einfach mal rauskommen aus dem Alltagstrott ist auch gut. 

Im Frühjahr 2018 mach ich das erste mal seit 2000 Pause mit LL. Meine kleinste Tochter hat da Jugenweihe und da bekommt sie ne Reise ihrer Wahl von Mama und Papa geschenkt. Natürlich im bezahlbarem Rahmen. 

Deswegen muß LL bis 2019 auf mich warten.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Habe gerade die webcam von spodsbjerg geschaut.
Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Oder täuscht das?
Warum liegen alle boote im Hafen?
Keine Lust oder Wind zu stark?
Aus der webcam jedenfalls sieht es doch gut aus.


----------



## otto38176 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ablandiger Wind 1 Meter Welle , da kommst nicht weit raus

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja pennfanatic, die Jungs werden älter und bequemer, ist auch bei uns so.
> 
> Ja älter, bequemer und andere Interessen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Ablandiger Wind 1 Meter Welle , da kommst nicht weit raus
> 
> Ja dann.
> Sieht auf der webcam nicht so aus.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe gerade die webcam von spodsbjerg geschaut.
> Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
> Oder täuscht das?
> Warum liegen alle boote im Hafen?
> ...


Also ich binn spontan nicht an die Ostsee gefahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto38176 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Genau Stulle da steht es . Ich glaube die App nehmen alle auf Langeland ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Genau Stulle da steht es . Ich glaube die App nehmen alle auf Langeland ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Wenn sie auch nicht immer so zuverlässig ist [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Interessant auch das Fahrrad auf der webcam.
Steht s hin lange dort. Bei uns wäre das schon längst weg. Meine gestohlen.


----------



## engelhai (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und alle in der 30-cm - Größe, der laut Thünen"Wissenschaftler" angeblich ja ausgefallene Jahrgang..
> 
> Interessanterweise hört man das Gleiche von Rügen und drumrum wie auch von Fehmarn und drumrum...
> 
> ...



Auch in der Kieler Bucht musst du schon mit sehr grossen Gummifischen angeln, ansonsten hast du mit Pilker oder Beifänger Massen von Kleindorsch am Haken. Ausgefallene Jahrgänge ist eine Verarschung !|uhoh:


----------



## otto38176 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bekommst nicht von der Insel, Brückenwärter passt auf 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Bekommst nicht von der Insel, Brückenwärter passt auf
> 
> Du meinst das Fahrrad?


----------



## otto38176 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Jau

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



engelhai schrieb:


> Auch in der Kieler Bucht musst du schon mit sehr grossen Gummifischen angeln, ansonsten hast du mit Pilker oder Beifänger Massen von Kleindorsch am Haken. Ausgefallene Jahrgänge ist eine Verarschung !|uhoh:


Krieg die Meldungen grade von überall, Massen an Fischen um 30 cm ..
Sind dran und versuchen das zu verifizieren.

Wer immer, auch auf Langeland, an solche Kleindorschschwärme mit Exemplaren um/über 30 cm kommt, bitte das dokumenteiren.

Mit GPS versuchen Schwarmgröße abzuschätzen (am besten dabei Bilder auch vom Echolot machen) und ein paar der Fische messen und fotografieren als Beweise.

Bitte schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Wäre klasse, auch Beispiele von Langeland zu bekommen!!!!!

Rügen, Fehmarn, Als sind wir dran und haben da Leute unterwegs.

Wenn Du, engelhai, das auch für Kieler Bucht selber machen und oder organisieren könntest, wäre klasse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buttweisser (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir hatten nur viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge um 10-15 cm, also der 16er Jahrgang. 25-30 cm waren auch dabei, aber nicht so viele wie die ganz kleinen Fische.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Also ich binn spontan nicht an die Ostsee gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die APP heißt?


----------



## otto38176 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Windfinder pro

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke


----------



## Schnueffel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also wir fahren auch seit Jahre nach Langeland, es gab natürlich auch ein zwei Jahre wo man mal nicht war.

 Ich begreife nur eines nicht. Warum angeln alle in Tiefen um die 20 m?

 Ich handhabe das seit Jahren genau umgedreht. Sowohl auf LL als auch hier an der Küste vor Warnemünde.

 Ich fange bei 4-5 Meter Tiefe an. Gehe hoch bis auf maximal 12 m.
 Ich fange Dorsche in Größen bis zu 82 cm. Klar kleine sind ab und zu auch kleine dabei, wobei ich das empfinden habe nicht so viele dabei zu haben wie die in den tieferen Regionen.
 Also nehmt mir es nicht übel aber was dümpelt ihr alle in den Tiefen rum?
 Klar ist es jahreszeitenabhängig. Aber ich handhabe das je nach Wetter. Meist gehe ich im Sommer Sprich Juli August tiefer.

 Aber es ist immer interessant, wo man auch angelt. Man kann überall fangen #c


----------



## Stulle (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Also wir fahren auch seit Jahre nach Langeland, es gab natürlich auch ein zwei Jahre wo man mal nicht war.
> 
> Ich begreife nur eines nicht. Warum angeln alle in Tiefen um die 20 m?
> 
> ...


Weil vom strand/im flachen die letzten monate nix zu fangen war. Und einige vor ner Zeit bei der Tiefe gefangen haben. Der Rest ist gruppendynamik.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## climber (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja auch bei uns stehen die Dorsche, wenn welche da sind, tiefer.
Letztes WE in der Howachter Bucht (ist ja gegenüber von Langeland, grins),6 Dorsche in 20m Tiefe.


----------



## Schnueffel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Na ich hoffe mal, dass sie ab dem 23.05. auf LL dann im flacheren stehen. Auf diese Tiefenangelei habe ich keinen Bock. Ich will mit meiner 35 Gramm Rute auf Dorsch angeln 

 Ansonsten geht es auf Platte.

 Dennoch habe ich an gewissen Stellen in LL immer Dorsch im Flachen gefangen. Alle so um die 6 - 8 m. Aber mir geht es auch eher um raus von zuhause. Wetter und Angelei genießen und dann gucken was geht


----------



## buttweisser (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe mal, dass sie ab dem 23.05. auf LL dann im flacheren stehen. Auf diese Tiefenangelei habe ich keinen Bock. Ich will mit meiner 35 Gramm Rute auf Dorsch angeln
> 
> Ansonsten geht es auf Platte.
> 
> Dennoch habe ich an gewissen Stellen in LL immer Dorsch im Flachen gefangen. Alle so um die 6 - 8 m. Aber mir geht es auch eher um raus von zuhause. Wetter und Angelei genießen und dann gucken was geht



Das Angeln mit leichtem Gerät im Flachen funktioniert in LL auch sehr gut, aber halt nicht immer. Und es versuchen viel zu wenige Angler.


----------



## 30mike (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Jungs,
nachdem wir wohl das Bootfahren diese Woche vergessen können, habe ich mal ne Frage. Wo ist es denn sinnvoll auf der Westseite es zu probieren ?? Vielleicht bekommt man ja einen Dorsch von Land mit Wattis oder ein paar Platte. Wir haben einen dabei der nicht ganz gut zu Fuß ist, also keine Gewaltmärsche.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tip für mich. Und alle die jetzt auch oben sind. Kopf hoch, wenn wir abreisen wird das Wetter besser :-(


----------



## Stulle (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> nachdem wir wohl das Bootfahren diese Woche vergessen können, habe ich mal ne Frage. Wo ist es denn sinnvoll auf der Westseite es zu probieren ?? Vielleicht bekommt man ja einen Dorsch von Land mit Wattis oder ein paar Platte. Wir haben einen dabei der nicht ganz gut zu Fuß ist, also keine Gewaltmärsche.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tip für mich. Und alle die jetzt auch oben sind. Kopf hoch, wenn wir abreisen wird das Wetter besser :-(


Bis auf 2016 war da immer was. Und laufen must du auch nicht weit. Aber dimesodde hat etwas Abgang da muss man sich ne Stelle suchen.


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das sehe ich auch so buttweiser.
 Wir hatten es schon so oft das alle tief geangelt haben, auch auf Platte, und unsere Kisten voll waren. Naja mal gucken. Ein paar Tage auf der Ostsee stippen und gut ist. Hoffen wir mal für alle Angler, dass der Wind mal nach lässt.


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir wohnen dieses Jahr in Hov. (Wollten mal etwas anders probieren)
 Ist es dort sinnvoll auf Platte zu angeln oder sollte man dann doch lieber woanders hin fahren?


----------



## Stulle (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Beim Leuchtturm  sah gut aus musste ich aber nach ein paar Stunden wegen Kraut abbrechen. Im allgemeinen ist der Süden mit Spots übersät deswegen binn ich selten da oben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## H4rdliner (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

verfolge eure Berichte und Diskussion nun seit ein paar Wochen ganz gespannt (mein Bruder hat mich zu euch gelotzt).
Echt interessant finde ich auch die Infos zum Bag-Limit.
War vorletztes Jahr und vor sieben Jahren mit den Männern meiner Familie auf LL (Mein Cousin fährt schon seit gut 20 Jahren fast jedes Jahr hin)
Beim ersten Trip sind wir zufällig auf einen schönen großen Heringsschwarm getroffen und hatten die Eimer voll. Dorsch und Platte gab's auch genug. Vorletztes Jahr war es immerhin noch mittelmäßig mit den Dorschen und letztes Jahr muss wohl net so dolle gewesen sein.
Wir haben meist um die grüne Tonne herum und an der Fahrrinne gefischt in tiefen zwischen 30-50 Metern, werden es aber nach den letzten Beiträgen hier dieses Jahr auch mal flacher versuchen.
Am 26. Mai ist es endlich wieder für eine Woche soweit. =O)
Mein Trupp hat sich nun letztes Jahr ein GPS-Echolot zugelegt, es aber nicht auf die Reihe bekommen es für LL einzustellen und sind somit wieder mit dem Standardgerät auf IBIs Boot durch den Belt getuckert.

Nun bin ich wieder mit dabei und habe die Aufgabe das Ding zu verstehen und dann in LL entsprechend einzustellen und zu bedienen. =O/
Wir haben das Lowrance Hook 5, habe mir schon den Simulator (Gibts von Lowrance, ganz einfach über Google zu finden) für das Elite-5 heruntergeladen und ausprobiert (Fürs Hook 5 gibt's keinen und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das Elite der Vorgänger und sollte ähnlich zu bedienen sein) .
Allerdings steige ich da noch nicht wirklich durch. Zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, die mir erst mal wenig bis nichts sagen und als Trockenübung erst recht nicht nachvollziehbar.

Daher meine Frage an euch:
Hat jemand ein Hook und kann mir die wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen nennen?

Wäre echt klasse, wenn ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen könntet.

Danke schon mal im Voraus und Petri Heil.


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Beim Leuchtturm sah gut aus musste ich aber nach ein paar Stunden wegen Kraut abbrechen. Im allgemeinen ist der Süden mit Spots übersät deswegen binn ich selten da oben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wie gesagt wir wollten mal was neues, ausserdem kam der Urlaub kurz entschlossen.
 Darum mal der Norden.
 Naja ich probiere es mal da oben ansonsten werde ich auf meine bekannten Stellen zurück greifen. 
 Aber danke |bla:


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Boot fahren ist nicht?

Dann habt ihr das Geld fürs Boot umsonst ausgegeben?

Schade, ist mir aber auch schon passiert


----------



## Stulle (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wir wollten mal was neues, ausserdem kam der Urlaub kurz entschlossen.
> Darum mal der Norden.
> Naja ich probiere es mal da oben ansonsten werde ich auf meine bekannten Stellen zurück greifen.
> Aber danke |bla:


Snøde lohals und Dageløkke sehen auf der karte auch gut aus hab ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Snøde lohals und Dageløkke sehen auf der karte auch gut aus hab ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Habe ich auch schon raus gesucht, wobei mir die Sandbank da etwas schmal erscheint. Aber vielen Dank!


----------



## Hov-Micha (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin,
Achtung alles Erfahrungen von vor 15 Jahren vom Boot aus!
Westseite vom treibenden Boot ging super auf Platte, lohals raus zwischen LL und Fyn auf max 5m Wasser also auch deine bevorzugte tiefe#6
Wattis Fischfetzen alles ging...
Haben wir nur gemacht wenn Ostwind zu stark war um vor Hov-Fyr zu angeln!

Da echt ohne ende dorsche teilweise auf Sicht mit Gummifisch bei max 10m Wasser meistens flacher...Wie gesagt auf Sicht. 

Ist leider lange her....War aber echt super,versuch macht klug #6

Laß mal hören wie es war#h

TL Micha


----------



## 30mike (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke Stulle für deine Tipps. Wir haben es mal in Ristinge probiert. Zwar ohne Erfolg aber endlich wieder ans Wasser.

Bootfahren ist hier immer noch nicht.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Stulle (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



30mike schrieb:


> Danke Stulle für deine Tipps. Wir haben es mal in Ristinge probiert. Zwar ohne Erfolg aber endlich wieder ans Wasser.
> 
> Bootfahren ist hier immer noch nicht.
> Gruß
> Sascha


Besser schlecht geangelt als gut gearbeitet. [emoji1] schade das ihr nichts bekommen habt wann Ristinge gut ist und wann nicht hab ich leider noch nicht verstanden. Wenn der wind es zulässt könnt ihr auch noch die bucht bei Dovnsklin ausprobieren da fängt man zu 95% leider oft kleine fische im Dunkeln.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Mike,

lt. Windfinder habt ihr Nordost 6. Da müßte es in der von Stulle angegebenen Bucht ruhiger sein. Hier müßt ihr aber vom Parkplatz bis zur Mitte der Bucht laufen, um absteigen zu können. Und dann wieder 100-150 m zurück Richtung Steilküste. Da gibt es viel Butt. Aber nicht unmittelbar unterhalb der Klippe, da habt ihr nur Hänger. Siehe Foto von Stulle.

Ich würde aber nach Keldsnor fahren. Da müßte Wind, Welle und damit trübes Wasser um die Ecke kommen. Besser gehts kaum um die Platten zu mobilisieren. Hier könnt ihr, mit eurem etwas gehbehindertem Kumpel, gleich in der Nähe vom Parkplatz angeln und habt bissl Windschutz von der Klippe. Hier muß es einfach klappen. 

Vor Ort sieht es natürlich immer anders aus, als vorm PC. Also die Strände anfahren und prüfen, ob die Bedingungen so sind wie beschrieben.

Ristinge ist bei den angegebenen Verhältnissen eher 2. Wahl. Und wenns dann noch regnet, pappt der ganze Sand an den Klamotten. 

Viel Spaß Uwe

P.S.
Warst Du schon wieder mal am Strand Stulle?


----------



## buttweisser (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mit Keldsnor meine ich Keldsnor Fyr, also beim Leuchtturm.


----------



## Cerebellum (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Man könnte auch Fodslette oder Bukkemose anfahren, da steht der Wind aber wahrscheinlich recht heftig drauf.


----------



## Stulle (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja bei 6-9 Bf ist das nur was für ganz dedizierte Brandungsangler  und dann noch einfach zu Fuß zu erreichen macht es schwierig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlicht112 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

im Oktober findet das Königsangeln / Kleinbootangeln auf Langeland statt; vom 1.10.-6.10.2017
Link: http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm?koenigsangeln.htm~mainFrame
Wir sind nun schon viele Jahre zu allen Jahreszeiten auf Langeland gewesen (und dort sogar in den Hafen der Ehe gelaufen-nicht aus formellen Gründen; wo kann man sonst so schön am Wasser sein und dort heiraten?!). 
Nun mal meine Fragen: sind dort immer genügend Teilnehmerboote gemeldet, sodass man viel Spass, Kameradschaft und tatsächlich einen kleinen Wettbewerb hat ? Hat schon jemand teilgenommen und kann einen kleinen Bericht geben ? Wie weit gehen die erlaubten Fanggebiete insbesondere in den Norden ?Teilnehmen werden wir auf jeden Fall; Anmeldung geht raus. Zwar hatten wir Urlaub hier an der Dt. Ostsee geplant (dort liegt unser kl. Angelboot); als ich vorgestern nach Hause kam, hatte meine Frau aber schon das Häuschen gebucht und die Anmeldung ausgedruckt sowie eine Betreuung der Kleinen organisiert. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Mike,
> 
> lt. Windfinder habt ihr Nordost 6. Da müßte es in der von Stulle angegebenen Bucht ruhiger sein. Hier müßt ihr aber vom Parkplatz bis zur Mitte der Bucht laufen, um absteigen zu können. Und dann wieder 100-150 m zurück Richtung Steilküste. Da gibt es viel Butt. Aber nicht unmittelbar unterhalb der Klippe, da habt ihr nur Hänger. Siehe Foto von Stulle.
> 
> ...


Ne leider nicht die Sachen standen bereit aber das war mir zu kalt und windig. Vatertag ist als nächstes geplant. Flundern brauch ich keine mehr [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sandre (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

2 Wochen LL sind leider um. Wir waren wie gehabt in Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten trotz sehr wechselhaftem Wetter in der 1.Woche schöne Dorsche am Haken, die 2.Woche war leider vom Winde verweht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Die meisten Dorsche gingen auf die Beifänger in Rot,- und Brauntönen, auf Gummi und Pilker bei uns wenig. Tiefen meist zwischen 23-30m. Es sind sehr viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 15-30cm im Belt. 
Noch was zum Thema Kontrollen, diese finden regelmäßig, meist im Hafen  statt. Einige gierige wurden erwischt und mussten empfindlich blechen. Die meisten halten sich wohl an's Baglimit, sinnvollerweise. 
Allen die hochfahren viel Glück.


----------



## germanbrl (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Leute

 etwas verspätet, aber wir mußten die Woche erstmal verarbeiten.
 Leider waren nur zwei Tage angeln möglich, der Rest der Woche wurde vom Winde verweht.
 Diese zwei Tage war auch noch eine starke Strömung wodurch das Angeln sehr mühselig war.
 Es waren sehr viele kleine Dorsche der letzten drei Jahre vorhanden, die sich auch durch große Köder nicht vom  anbeißen selektieren ließen.
 Nur durch sehr fleißiges angeln ließen sich einige brauchbare Dorsche überlisten.
 Wir hoffen das wir bei nächsten Mal weniger Wind haben.
 Danke Walter und Sandre für eure Tipps.


----------



## angelseb (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin moin, 

Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren mit einer Gruppe von 5 - 8 Freunden und Kollegen Anfang Juni nach Langeland. (4 Wochen noch warten...) Wir waren jedes Jahr in bukkemose bei morten und haben immer sehr gut gefangen. Letztes Jahr konnte man aber (wie wohl jeder hier) feststellen, dass die stellen an denen gefangen wurde weniger waren und wir wirklich für die Fische arbeiten mussten. 
Aus den Berichten hier im board zur aktuellen Saison ziehe ich den gleichen Schluss. Wir werden wohl wieder sämtliche Spots anfahren und suchen müssen. 
Aber ggf. Ist ja Grade jemand oben und hat die entsprechenden Spots schon gefunden? Es wäre für uns und wahrscheinlichcfür alle Boardies hilfreich wenn ihr etwas mehr von den Spots und den tiefen Preis geben würdet an / in denen ihr gefangen habt. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen die oben sind schöne Fische und vor allem einen richtig feinen Urlaub!


----------



## Grunt-Power (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir waren die erste Maiwoche von Lohals aus los. Der Wind war kein Problem, durch die neuen Steinpackungen kommt man jetzt eigentlich bei jeder Windrichtung aus dem Hafen.
Anglerisch war alles möglich, Plattfisch unter Land war aber am erfolgreichsten. Die reichlich vorhandenen Jungdorsche bis 30cm ließen sich sehr gut durch fischen mit Naturködern, insbesondere ganze Tobiasfische, selektieren, welche uns dann auch einige schöne Dorsche bis 78cm brachten, wobei alles über 65cm eh wieder schwimmen durfte- immerhin 3 Exemplare. Leider hatten wir dieses Jahr kein Glück mit den etwas exklusiveren Fischen, weder Steinbutt noch Leng war uns vergönnt.
Fazit: Ausgangshafen Lohals lohnt sich immer noch. Und sowohl zur Beltbrücke als auch zu den Plattfischplätzen ist die Anfahrtszeit akzeptabel. Außerdem hat man einige schöne Mefo Strände direkt vor der Tür.


----------



## sandre (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ganz meiner Meinung #6


----------



## angelseb (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

In den letzten Jahren wurde immer aus unserer Gruppe heraus geschrieben wenn wir oben waren. Und es gab immer einen Fang und Urlaubsbericht. Nur weil ich nicht der Verfasser bin heißt es nicht, dass ich nichts dazu beigetragen habe. Aber das ist natürlich nicht für jedermann erkennbar. 
Und warum sollte ich das gleiche nochmal wiederholen?
Dem Rest des Jahres bin ich leider zu weit weg von Langeland um wirklich Tipps geben zu können. 
Es tut mir leid, dass sich einige nicht benehmen können und hier herum Pöbeln müssen. Und ich verstehe es sehr gut das die Leidtragenden ihre Konsequenzen ziehen. 
Mir war nur nicht bewusst, dass die Frage auf eine solche Feindseligkeit trifft.


----------



## jörg12345 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo 
Hier mal zu den letzten Beiträgen. 
Wie und was mann hier schreibt ist doch letztendlich jeden selbst überlassen. 
Hier gibt es immer wieder welche die sich aufregen ,andere Meinung sind etc.
Das ist ein Forum und das bleib halt nicht aus , wir möchten doch nur unsere Erfahrungen austauschen und die sind halt nicht immer gleich. Wie auch.
Hier nochmal was anderes . 
Der norwegische Zoll hat 3 Angler an der Grenze mit ihren Transporter überprüft und 700 Kg. !!! Filet sichergestellt und alles in professionellen Portionen für den Verkauf. 
8000 € Geldstrafe. Wir sind alle keine Engel aber sowas muß doch erlich nicht sein .
Da wundert es mich nicht das wir angler manchmal in so ein schlechten Licht stehen.
Wünsche allen Anglern die jetzt unten sind und noch fahren , wir in 8 Tagen, 
Einen schönen entspannten Urlaub und petri heil


----------



## angelseb (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Belassen wir es dabei!
Ich freue mich auf meine Woche Angelland mit Freunden, Bier und gelegentlichen Angelausflügen. (Bericht wird es geben) 
Und ich freue mich auf Berichte und Hinweise von Boardies die ebenfalls ihren Urlaub auf nem Boot verbringen. 
Beste grüße Seb


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die besten Angelstellen sind immer dort, wo die wenigsten bis keine Boote sind. Meine Erfahrung zeigt das die guten Stellen vom Vorjahr im folgendem Jahr keine mehr sind.
Ich werde auch nicht anfangen irgendwelche Hinweise zu geben, wo ich gerade gut fange.
Warum sollen 200 Pilker auf 30qm im Wasser landen?
Bringt mir und den anderen 199 Anglern nix.

Ich freue ich lieber über schöne Berichte mit Fotos.
Mich selber interessiert nicht wo jemand anders was gefangen hat.
Eigenes Gespür und Selbstvertrauen in Köder und Angelstelle bringt Erfolg!
Wenn ich meinen ersten Fisch auf Blauen Gummifisch fange, angele ich bis zum letzten Tag mit blauem Gummifisch.
Wenn mein Mitangler einen auf Rot fängt, baue ich nicht um.
Ich vertraue meinem Köder.

Zudem ist das AB für jeden eine super Infoquelle. Es gibt so viele Sachen zum lesen. Total schön.

Ich hatte schon mit manchen Sportsfreunden PN(Persönliche Nachricht) kontakte gehabt und mich sehr nett "unterhalten".

Wenn man mal sieht,wieviel Beiträge bis zu diesem Datum, im letztem Jahr waren, wundert mich der Rückgang an Beiträgen nicht. Und ich weiß warum.

Reden ist silber und schweigen ist gold.

Ein freundliches Petri Heil an alle!
Mirko

Mein Bericht folgt nach meinem Angelurlaub!


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Es ist wie in jedem Forum.  Nach Tipps und Tricks betteln und geihern sie alle. Man wird privat angeschrieben und die Telefonnummer geschickt um auch noch den aktuellsten Tipp zu bekommrn. Aber nach dem Trip mal ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben ist zu viel. Ganz nach dem Motto ich hab meinen Fisch gefangen, mein Ziel erreicht und das braucht dann auch keiner wissen. Das nervt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Guten Morgen LL Fans. Was nutzt die beste Angelstelle,  die man von einen anderen Angler bekommen hat, wenn man keine Geduld hat auf eine Beißphase zu warten. Viele schreiben, das sie überall waren und alles an Ködern ausprobiert hätten. Das viele rumfahren und nach Booten Ausschau zu halten wo einer vielleicht gerade im Drill ist, ist vielmehr der Grund warum manche nichts fangen. Das ganze rumfahren bringt für mich nichts, nur die Tankstelle freut sich. Wir überlegen morgens immer wo wir hinfahren, beachten Wind und Strömung dabei. Wir fischen den ausgesuchten Platz immer gründlich ab und fahren nicht sofort weiter wenn 1 Stunde nichts beißt. Geduld bringt Fisch, vielleicht auch mal ein exotischer Köder. Schlimm finde ich natürlich, wenn man im Drill ist und sich ein anderes Boot dann genau neben einen setzt um ja den Köder zu sehen und sich dann sofort auf dem Platz breit zu machen. Naja, solche Leute fangen am Ende auch nichts. Am Ende fangen immer die Leute, die sich am Besten vorbereitet haben und das nicht erst 1 Woche vor dem Urlaub.  Viel Erfolg Allen, die gerade auf der wunderschönen Insel sind#h   Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen LL Fans. Was nutzt die beste Angelstelle,  die man von einen anderen Angler bekommen hat, wenn man keine Geduld hat auf eine Beißphase zu warten. Viele schreiben, das sie überall waren und alles an Ködern ausprobiert hätten. Das viele rumfahren und nach Booten Ausschau zu halten wo einer vielleicht gerade im Drill ist, ist vielmehr der Grund warum manche nichts fangen. Das ganze rumfahren bringt für mich nichts, nur die Tankstelle freut sich. Wir überlegen morgens immer wo wir hinfahren, beachten Wind und Strömung dabei. Wir fischen den ausgesuchten Platz immer gründlich ab und fahren nicht sofort weiter wenn 1 Stunde nichts beißt. Geduld bringt Fisch, vielleicht auch mal ein exotischer Köder. Schlimm finde ich natürlich, wenn man im Drill ist und sich ein anderes Boot dann genau neben einen setzt um ja den Köder zu sehen und sich dann sofort auf dem Platz breit zu machen. Naja, solche Leute fangen am Ende auch nichts. Am Ende fangen immer die Leute, die sich am Besten vorbereitet haben und das nicht erst 1 Woche vor dem Urlaub.  Viel Erfolg Allen, die gerade auf der wunderschönen Insel sind#h   Gruß Thomas



Moin Thomas,

Ich bin da vollkommen bei Dir. Ich persönlich vermeide es grundsätzlich mich an anderen Booten zu orientieren und ein Spot hat nur eine Halbwertzeit. Nun ja, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Ich fange bei ... Meter Wassertiefe an und lasse mich durchtreiben. Falls dort nichts beißt dann versetzt man halt wieder und das Spiel beginnt neu. Ich habe auch keine GPS Daten sondern orientiere mich an Landmarken und der Wassertiefe.
Wenn dann immer noch kein Leo will so geht es halt auf Platte. Ich vermeide mir einem Angeldruck auszusetzen. Für mich ist das Angeln ein Hobby und ich entspanne dabei |supergri

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan 

Ab dem 24Juni für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg :vik:


----------



## Urlaubsangler 5 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo alle zusammen, also ich schaue hier ganz gerne rein, um Anregungen zu finden. Wie manns dann macht, muss jeder selbst ausprobieren. Ich war letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg. Morgens war an der roten Tonne die halbe Ibi Flotte, ist ja geschmackssache, aber gefangen hat man dort. Dorsch gabs auch an der kleinen grünen mit dem Strudel. Dort auch eine Scholle auf gummi. Mittags dann rüber zur grünen Tonne rechts von Spodsbjerg. Immer in der Rinne so bis 30 Metrer. Gummis rot und grün, braune und schwarze Doeschfliegen, Pilker benutze ich gar nicht. viel Spass allen.


----------



## Schnueffel (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also ich sehe das auch so, wie schon viele geschrieben haben.
 Ich entferne mich generell von allen anderen Booten. Hab da null Bock drauf.
 Für mich soll Angeln entspannen sein, wenn es dann nicht viel oder kein Fisch gibt, dann ist es so. Ich fahre auch raus um vom Alltag Abstand zu gewinnen. Die Natur zu genießen. Das scheinen einige leider zu vergessen.
 Zum Thema Vorbereitung. Also ich nehme das damit auch nicht genau. Ich habe meine 2 - 3 Köder denen ich vertraue. Mit mehr angel ich eh nicht. Ich achte nicht auf Strömung etc. Ich gucke mir lediglich den Wind an. Aber da muss auch jeder selbst gucken. Das man mal nach der Richtung fragt ist ja ok, aber manche wollen ja genau die Stelle usw wissen. Das ist dann auch zu viel. Aber ansonsten helfe ich auch gerne weiter.
 In dem Sinne genießt das Angeln und macht kein Wettbewerb daraus! #h


----------



## Dorschjigger (16. Mai 2017)

Moin moin,
ich werde hier nicht groß in die Diskussion einsteigen, aber loswerden muss ich das jetzt trotzdem:
Ich lese das Langelandforum seit mehreren Jahren regelmäßig mit. Je näher jeder unser jährlichen Urlaube auf der geliebten Insel kommt, umso intensiver. Das steigert einfach die Vorfreude nochmal ungemein.

Leider muss ich sagen, dass sich das Klima seit der "Dorschflaute" letztes Jahr derbe verschlechtert hat. 
Hier haben sich leider einige Neider breit gemacht, die regelmäßig posten (was ja positiv ist), aber ne sehr komische Einstellung haben. Sie stellen sich selbst als die unglaublich sozialen Angler da, die immer an das Gemeinwohl denken, denen es angeblich garnicht wichtig ist wieviel sie fangen, sondern denen es nur um den ruhigen Urlaub geht usw...
Gleichzeit betonen diese User, dass sie hier keine genauen Tipps und Hinweise mehr posten wollen, da das Ganze ja einseitig sei und kaum was zurück käme!? Ja und?! Wenn ihr so sozial seit, dann kann man doch auch einfach mal nur geben...ohne zu nehmen
Viele fahren vllt das erste oder zweite Mal nach LL und sind in der Lernphase was Köder, Tiefen etc angeht, was sollen die zurück geben?!
Wir fahren einmal pro Jahr nach LL. Wie ihr seht habe ich nicht viel gepostet, eigentlich nur einen kleinen Bericht zum Enden des Urlaubs. Was soll ich hier sonst groß posten. Außer zu spekulieren, könnte ich garnicht sagen wo die Fische im Hochsommer, Herbst, Winter oder Frühjahr stehen und welche Köder laufen. 
Trotzdem schreibe ich jedes Jahr meinen kleinen Bericht, inklusive Tiefe, ggf Spot, Köder, Farbe etc. Und die die mich privat Anschreiben kriegen immer eine Auskunft nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.
Gerade sowas steigert doch die Vorfreude und man kann sich vorbereiten, wenn man z.B. ließt, dass gerade die Heringe im Belt sind und silber/ blaue Pilker der Renner sind, bzw. rote Twister oder was weiß ich. Dann kann man sich nochmal entsprechend eindecken, was wiederum die Vorfreude steigert. 
Ob das wirklich mehr Erfolg bringt, vllt etwas. Aber gerade die unerfahrenen Angler werden nur auf Grund von Hinweisen nicht gleich Tonnen von Fisch fangen, da gehört einiges mehr dazu. Aber vllt fangen sie einigermaßen ordentlich, verlieben sich auch in die Insel und fördern somit als neue Stammurlauber das große Ganze. 
Offenbar hat die "Dorschkrise" hier gerade einige selbsternannte Halbprofiangler zu Egoisten gemacht, die hier versuchen ihre Linie im Forum durchzudrücken. Vllt könnt ihr euch ja auch wieder einfangen und in die richtige Richtung marschieren.

An alle wissbigierigen LL Urlauber/ Neulinge:
Es gibt hier genug nette User, die euch gerne nen paar Tipps mit auf den Weg geben, meistens sogar umsonst! ;-) 
Und die richtigen guten Tipps zu Spots, Tiefe etc bekommt ihr sowieso dann im Urlaub bei euren Vermietern, die soweit ich sie kennengelernt habe, wirkliche Profis sind und wissen was sie erzählen und dazu sehr gerne aktuelle Auskünfte geben, wenn man sie fragt! 

In diesem Sinne: Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt, war auch gemeint! 

Gruß an die LL Gemeinde und allen einen schönen Urlaub (und ebenso schöne, wenn nicht sogar noch schönere Vorfreude)


----------



## Tommek83 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Guten Tag, 
wir fahren nächste Woche Samstag zum zweiten Mal nach bagenkop...nun zu meinen Fragen...sind die hornechte schon da?Und wo lohnt es sich auf hornis zu gehen? Wir wollten auch vom treibenden Boot auf plattfisch probieren mit buttlöffel...müssen als Köder es wattwürmer oder seeringelwürmer sein?Oder gehen vielleicht auch andere köder???würde mich über jede Antwort freuen und wünsche noch nen schönen tag...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das auch so, wie schon viele geschrieben haben.
> Ich entferne mich generell von allen anderen Booten. Hab da null Bock drauf.
> Für mich soll Angeln entspannen sein, wenn es dann nicht viel oder kein Fisch gibt, dann ist es so. Ich fahre auch raus um vom Alltag Abstand zu gewinnen. Die Natur zu genießen. Das scheinen einige leider zu vergessen.
> Zum Thema Vorbereitung. Also ich nehme das damit auch nicht genau. Ich habe meine 2 - 3 Köder denen ich vertraue. Mit mehr angel ich eh nicht. Ich achte nicht auf Strömung etc. Ich gucke mir lediglich den Wind an. Aber da muss auch jeder selbst gucken. Das man mal nach der Richtung fragt ist ja ok, aber manche wollen ja genau die Stelle usw wissen. Das ist dann auch zu viel. Aber ansonsten helfe ich auch gerne weiter.
> In dem Sinne genießt das Angeln und macht kein Wettbewerb daraus! #h




Es muss jeder selbst wissen ob er beim Angeln einfach nur seine Ruhe haben will oder ob es ein Tag mit viel Fischen werden soll. Also, nur weil du das so machst muss das noch lange nicht allen gefallen. Und was jemand macht oder nicht kann dir egal sein 

Nur weil dir das gefällt muss es mir noch lange nicht gefallen.


----------



## Dorschjigger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> wir fahren nächste Woche Samstag zum zweiten Mal nach bagenkop...nun zu meinen Fragen...sind die hornechte schon da?Und wo lohnt es sich auf hornis zu gehen? Wir wollten auch vom treibenden Boot auf plattfisch probieren mit buttlöffel...müssen als Köder es wattwürmer oder seeringelwürmer sein?Oder gehen vielleicht auch andere köder???würde mich über jede Antwort freuen und wünsche noch nen schönen tag...
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Moin Thomas,

ob die Hornies schon da sind kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, von der Jahreszeit/ den Temperaturen dürften sich dort aber schon wieder einige tummeln. Auch wenn wir sehr selten gezielt auf Hornies angeln, kann ich dir sagen, dass du immer einige auf Höhe des Leuchturms im Süden und weiter in Richtung Bagenkop fangen kannst, so 200/300 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Pass dort aber auf, es gibt einige Untiefen/ Felsen, die haben schon einige Boote versenkt, bzw. Schiffschrauben geschrottet. Lass dir das nochmal auf ner Karte zeigen!
Für Platte gibt es natürlich einige Hotspots, aber eigentlich musst du dir nur schöne, hell leuchtende Sandbänke suchen und dich dann aus ca. 10 Meter tiefem Wasser bis ca. 2- 1,5 Meter Tiefe treiben lassen (Achtung, immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel ;-) ).
Dann findest du schnell eine Buttstraße, über die du dich immer wieder treiben lassen kannst und wirst innerhalb kurzer Zeit deinen Eimer voll haben. 
Top Köder ist in meinen Augen der Wattwurm. Kannst du natürlich auf LL kaufen, kostet aber so ca. 25 Cent Stück, schon etwas heftig. 
Wir wohnen an der Nordsee und sammeln unsere Watties hier kurz vor der Abfahrt selbst. Ordentlich in Zeitungspapier verpackt und kühl gelagert, halten die locker 3 Tage. Danach könnte man natürlich auch auf LL welche graben, aber das ist auf Grund der geringe Tide eher mühsam.
Ich kann dir gefrorene Stabmuscheln empfehlen, die kannst du immer nach Bedarf auftauen und das Fleisch der Muschel fängt zu ca. 80% so gut wie Watties.
Zur Montage: Wie du schon sagst, Buttlöffel, zwei Ausleger, 1-2 Perlen und ein kleines Spinnerblättchen. Das läuft eigentlich immer. Dazu ein richtig schönen großen Haken, dann umgehst du die kleinen Platten zumindest etwas. Die Großen, die die Größe einer normalen Bratpfanne haben ;- ), hauen 3/0, 2/0 Haken weg. 
Wenn du dennoch die aktuellen Superspots wissen möchtest, frag deinen Vermieter, der zeigt dir die auf den Meter genau! 

Gruß Dorschjigger


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Super Tipps! 
Wo bekommt man denn die gefrorenen Stabmuscheln? Hab die noch nirgendwo gesehen (aber auch noch nicht gezielt danach gesucht).

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommek83 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hey schönen Dank für die schnelle antwort:vik::vik:...nach den Muscheln muss ich mal gucken denn die wattis gehen echt gut ins Geld!hier im Ruhrgebiet kann man schlecht welche buddeln...vielen dank für die tipps

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mir fehlt der glauben das sie billiger sind als seeringler, von denen ich nicht weiß warum sie so verschmäht werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hab nichts gegen Ringler, aber selbst die sind ja "vergoldet". Ne preiswerte und vor allem haltbare fängige Alternative ist da immer willkommen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> wir fahren nächste Woche Samstag zum zweiten Mal nach bagenkop...nun zu meinen Fragen...sind die hornechte schon da?Und wo lohnt es sich auf hornis zu gehen? Wir wollten auch vom treibenden Boot auf plattfisch probieren mit buttlöffel...müssen als Köder es wattwürmer oder seeringelwürmer sein?Oder gehen vielleicht auch andere köder???würde mich über jede Antwort freuen und wünsche noch nen schönen tag...
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Auf Nikolajs Seite ist das erste Hornhecht Foto zu sehen. Es sollten also schon welche unterwegs sein. Ich fische meistens mit Blinker und Seidenfaden auf Hornhecht. Klappt eigentlich sehr gut. Gruß Thomas


----------



## jörg12345 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

  dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
Sehe das genau so.
An alle die jetzt auf der Insel sind und noch fahren wir fahren Samstag für eine Woche, wünsche ich ein paar schöne und erholsame Tage 





Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich werde hier nicht groß in die Diskussion einsteigen, aber loswerden muss ich das jetzt trotzdem:
> Ich lese das Langelandforum seit mehreren Jahren regelmäßig mit. Je näher jeder unser jährlichen Urlaube auf der geliebten Insel kommt, umso intensiver. Das steigert einfach die Vorfreude nochmal ungemein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschjigger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der glauben das sie billiger sind als seeringler, von denen ich nicht weiß warum sie so verschmäht werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Guten Morgen,
mit den Seeringelwürmern stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Sind vom Fangerfolg meiner Meinung nach 1:1 mit den Wattis gleich zu setzen. 
Was bei uns gegen die Ringler spricht ist, dass man die im Watt kaum findet. Daher haben wir hauptsächlich Wattis.
Persönlich mag ich Wattis lieber, weil man mit einem den Haken voll hat. Bei den Ringlern nehme ich persönlich immer 1,5 bis 2. Aber ich weiß, dass andere auch die Ringler klar bevorzugen. Unterm Strich bleibt es gleich, weil die Ringler ähnlich teuer wie die Wattis sind.

@ Windelwilli und Tommek

Die Stabmuscheln werden auch Schwertmuscheln oder Messermuscheln genannt. Es gibt auch noch weitere Bezeichnungen. 
Wir haben die Muscheln "so" bekommen, konnte daher spontan nichts zum Preis sagen. Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht. Bei der Metro gibt es 1 kg Packungen. Die kosten ca. 10 Euro und beinhalten ca. 30 bis 40 Muscheln (laut Internet). Das ist erstmal teurer als die gekauften Wattis, aber
1. Man kann sie einfrieren und daher halten sie lange
2. Man kann mit einer Muschel bzw. dem Fleisch mehrere Platte (ca. 3 bis 5) fangen, da das Fleisch sehr fest ist und mit kleinem Gummistopper nicht vom Haken rutscht.

Anderes Muschelfleisch (Miesmuschel etc.) usw. ist günstiger, meiner Erinnerung nach aber nicht ganz so fängig, geht aber defintiv auch.

Gruß Dorschjigger


----------



## Robmantuto (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wie bringst du die Stabmuschel an den Haken, sodass sie nicht abrutscht? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robmantuto (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ignoriere meine Frage, hat sich erledigt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnueffel (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also ich persönlich bevorzuge die Ringler.  Sie halten besser am Haken und ich Teile ein Wurm in 4 Stücke und angle nur mit Stücken der Würmer. Hat mir all die Jahre mehr Erfolg gebracht als die den kompletten Wurm auf dem Haken hatte.
Vom Strand geht auch frische Garnelen ganz gut. Zur Not gehen auch gefrorene. Bringt manchmal auch mehr Erfolg als Würmer. Aber das ist auch jedes mal unterschiedlich.


----------



## Oberhausen57 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die Hornhechte sind da und recht aktiv, es befinden sich schon einige bei mir in der Truhe.
Bin zur Zeit auf Langeland nahe Bagenkop.

Schönen Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Tommek83 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schönen Dank für die vielen infos...was mir noch ein bisschen Sorgen macht das ist der Wind laut Wetterbericht...wir kommen am 27.5 in bagenkop an,wo auch unser Boot im Hafen liegen wird!welcher Wind wäre denn für uns der beste?ja ich weiß,eigentlich Garkein Wind aber ich meine das man noch ne Chance hat zum rausfahren?westwind?und welche Wetter Internetseite ist für Dänemark zu empfehlen?wünsche allen noch nen schönen tag und nen Guten Start ins Wochenende....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Allroundtalent (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Welcher Wind der Beste ist, bzw. wann du noch rausfahren kannst/ solltest/ nicht solltest kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Ich kann dir aber windfinder empfehlen (gibt's als App aber auch normal im Internetz über den Browser). 

Dort kannst du nach 'Marina Bagenkop' suchen. Ich habe in diese Werte sehr großes Vertrauen. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf Langeland.


----------



## Stahl1803 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So in 4 Stunden gehts zur geliebten Insel ....
Dorsche , Meerforellen , Platten und Hornis schnallt euch an die EMSLÄNDER kommen


----------



## Tommek83 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

guten morgen
ab welcher windstärke ist es denn unmöglich rauszufahren? wir fahren von bagenkop raus und haben ein 6m angelboot was mal ein rettungsboot war...achja ich möchte mir die pilkvorfächer selber binden, ist da ne 0,70mm schnur schon zu dick? die wirkt schon recht steif...und wie sieht es mit plattfischvorfächern aus? kann man die nicht auch einfach selber binden?bin über jeden tip dankbar!!!

gruß Thomas


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Unmöglich wird es vermutlich nie sein.

Die Frage ist bis wann es noch vernünftig ist bzw. Sinn macht. 

Süd - West - Nord geht vermutlich bis Windstärke 4 noch. Macht aber schon weniger Spaß. Nordost - Ost - Südost geht auch bis 5 wenn ihr im Schutz der Küste bleibt.

Das hängt aber auch vom Seegang vorher ab... sowas kann man schlecht sagen. Fragt vor Ort einfach den Vermieter oder im angelladen.


----------



## HoHo (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bin grad zurück aus Spodsbjerg..Hornhechte sind reichlich da. Påø, Tranekær Fyr und Åsø haben wir gefischt. Nebenbei kamen noch 4 Mefos ans Band. Vom Boot aus sind reichlich Platte zu fangen. Dorsche haben wir etliche kleine gefangen die natürlich wieder schwimmen. Als alternative zum Ringler haben wir die Gulp-Würmer getestet. Aktiv vom treibenden Boot funzen die auch. Aber Naturköder waren erfogreicher. Von 20 Platten konnte ich 5 auf die Gummis fangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> ab welcher windstärke ist es denn unmöglich rauszufahren? wir fahren von bagenkop raus und haben ein 6m angelboot was mal ein rettungsboot war...achja ich möchte mir die pilkvorfächer selber binden, ist da ne 0,70mm schnur schon zu dick? die wirkt schon recht steif...und wie sieht es mit plattfischvorfächern aus? kann man die nicht auch einfach selber binden?bin über jeden tip dankbar!!!
> 
> gruß Thomas



Moin Thomas,

Ich persönlich habe nur 1x in den zig Jahren LL den Spot Bagenkop gewählt. Der Hafen bietet, so finde ich bei S, SW, W ab 4 Bft keine gute Angelmöglichkeit. Bei O, NO geht es aber die Westseite von LL ist nicht wirklich fängig was den Dorsch betrifft. Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Also, 0,70 Schnur ist schon böse heftig |supergri Ich schalte an meiner geflochtenen Schnur 0,14 eine Monofile zwischen 0,40 - max. 0,50 vor. 
Vorfächer für Platte ? Puuh, da gibt es keine Grenzen die selber zu binden. Sorry, einfach mal googeln. Da gibt es zig Varianten und Vorschläge #c 
Ich persönlich fische keine Tannenbäume. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Tommek83 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schönen Dank für die Antwort!dann muss ich mir wohl ne andere Mono besorgen!wird dann wohl zu dick sein fürs dorschpilken...naja man lernt nie aus|wavey:6


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Schönen Dank für die Antwort!dann muss ich mir wohl ne andere Mono besorgen!wird dann wohl zu dick sein fürs dorschpilken...naja man lernt nie aus|wavey:6



Nehme eine 0,40 Mono und damit kannst Du auch deine Vorfächer für die Platten binden. Ach ja, ich nehme immer Kreishaken. Damit haken sich die Fische (Plattfisch) fast selber aber schlucken den Haken nicht bis zum Waidloch :m und können fast schonend zurück gesetzt werden was bei untermaßigen Fischen in DK eh Pflicht ist und auch sehr gerne gesehen wird. #h


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich fische immer mit einer 0,50 Mono. Egal ob ich stationär mit Drahtarmen und Endblei fische, oder aktiv mit Buttlöffel bzw. leichtem Pilker und Nachlaufvorfach.

Mit der 0,50iger habe viel weniger Tüddel. Vorher habe ich mit feinder 0,35iger gefischt, was echt nervig wurde.

Und wie SFVNOR, ich nehme auch nur Kreishaken (Gamakatsu Octopus (4/0 oder 3/0 Größe). Auch winzig kleine Platte (Handflächen groß) haben mit der Hakengröße kein Problem.

Egal ob stationär oder aktiv und auch egal ob vom Strand oder vom Kleinboot. Wenn man mal Vertrauen gefasst hat und die ersten Erfolge hatte, dann will man nicht mehr mit normalen Haken fischen. Fast alle Fische, egal ob Klodeckel oder Untertassen, hängen schön im Maulwinkel. Es sind keine Operationen mehr nötig und die Lütten flitzen ohne Verletzung wieder Richtung Grund. Neben der Arbeitserleichterung ein echt gutes Gefühl.
ABER: Bei Kreishaken darfst Du nicht anschlagen. Bei einem Biss lässt Du den Fische nur in die Schnur laufen und ziehst die Rute langsam hoch/bei. Nur Mut, Kreishaken sind absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## DennisSt (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Zusammen,

nächsten Freitag ist es Soweit Ich fahre mit meinem Vater und zwei Angelkollegen endlich nach Langeland Lohals.
Samstag Mittag ist Ankunpft geplant.
Bisher sagt der Wetterfunk schönes Wetter.
Das kribbeln im Bauch ist die geilste Vorfreude finde ich. 

Ist einer von euch zufällig auch ab ende nächster Woche oben in Lohals?

Hat jemand Aktuelle Infos was im Moment so geht?
Platte,Dorsch,Makrele,Hering,Hornis oder Meerforelle?

Geplant haben wir bisher vor dem Hafen von Lohals auf ner Sandbank platten,Hornis und Meerforellen zu beangeln
Richtung Brücke auf Dorsch sowie um die Spitze Richtung Fahrinne.
Hat einer sonst noch den ein oder anderen Tipp?

In Welchen Tiefen sollten wie im Moment den anfangen zu suchen nach guten Dorschen?
und wie ist den auf dem Echo eine gute Dorschkante auszumachen?gib es da auf was zu achten?

Lg Dennis


----------



## de Lumb (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Ich fische immer mit einer 0,50 Mono. Egal ob ich stationär mit Drahtarmen und Endblei fische, oder aktiv mit Buttlöffel bzw. leichtem Pilker und Nachlaufvorfach.
> 
> Mit der 0,50iger habe viel weniger Tüddel. Vorher habe ich mit feinder 0,35iger gefischt, was echt nervig wurde.
> 
> ...




Moin Moin
ich lese das zum ersten Mal mit den Kreishaken beim Plattfischangeln. Beim nächsten Trip werde ich es auch einmal damit probieren. Diese Methode bezieht sich doch nur aufs Schleppangeln auf Platte .... oder .
Oder hat schon irgendjemand in der Brandung Erfahrung mit Kreishaken oder anderen gemacht ?
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich hab die Kreishaken auch in der Brandung verbaut. Funktioniert genauso. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

In der Brandung fische ich auch ausschließlich die Kreishaken. Je nach Ködergröße und Zielfisch in verschiedenen Größen. Folgende Größen nehme ich:
4/0 und 3/0 mit Wattwurm/Ringler oder Fischstücken auf Platte oder auch Wolfsbarsch (Atlantik)
1ner und 2er mit kleinen selbstgebuddelten Sandwürmern (ca. 4 cm lang und dick wie ein Strohhalm) auf Meerbrassen und Seezunge im Atlantik.
Bei mir kommen im Salzwasser ausschließlich Kreishaken dran.

Wenn ich überlege, wie viele kleine Platte und auch Seezungen ich mit den normalen Haken (wahrscheinlich) verangelt habe, blutet mir heute noch das Herz.

Probiers aus, Du wirst es nicht bereuen...............................


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Auf dem Belt wird´s heute wieder eng.......

muß leider noch warten bis zum 10.6.!


----------



## otto38176 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Alle Boote zum Tanken ......

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Auf dem Belt wird´s heute wieder eng.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

Das sieht schon seit ein paar Tagen so aus :c aber es ist Land in Sicht. Am 24.6. / 2 Wochen angeln und entspannen #h

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

ich hab alles durchbekommen und kann das lange Wochenende zum angeln hoch #: 

Kaum Wind und Neumond die frage ist wohl wie bekomme ich so viel angeln in nur 4 Tagen unter :g

Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch ein Boot gemietet |rolleyes


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Guten morgen zusammen,
Wie sieht es mit der Wettervorhersage aus?ich Blick da noch nicht so richtig durch...wir sind ab Samstag den 27.5 oben...über ne kurze Info würde ich mich echt freuen....schönen tag noch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## DennisSt (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,
also ab dem 27.05 wie bestellt schönes Wetter Sonne 16-20°C

Keiner zufällig auch in Lohals zu der Zeit?

Lg Dennis


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> Wie sieht es mit der Wettervorhersage aus?ich Blick da noch nicht so richtig durch...wir sind ab Samstag den 27.5 oben...über ne kurze Info würde ich mich echt freuen....schönen tag noch
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas, für Samstag sind 2-4m/s aus süd - süd/west angesagt. Top Wetter zum Fischen. Ich würde nie mehr als einen Tag im Voraus das Wetter schauen, da es sich sehr schnell ändert. Ich schaue immer auf DMI Seite Rudkobing / Spodsbjerg. Man kann aber nicht immer davon ausgehen ,das es so eintrifft. Frag auch mal bei Nikolaj oder bei Thomas im Laden nach. Wünsche dir einen tollen Angelurlaub mit schönen Fischen. Leider sind es bei uns noch 3 Wochen, bis wir wieder vor Ort sind|gr: Gruß Thomas aus Willebadessen


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Soo harter kampf mit dem Verkehr heute  angeln fällt daher flach, aber ich stehe schon mal in der Pole Position für morgen.


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Die nacht lief schon mal schlechter als erwartet da ich um 4 feststellen muste das meine Luftmatratze undicht ist 

Dann wollte ich ganz ruhig anfangen erst mal zu brugsen dann Würmer kaufen und dann ein Boot organisieren. Auf dem Weg übern sund konnte man sehen das die Leute passabel Hornhecht fangen. 

Dann gab es die nächste Enttäuschung Boote sind auf Wochen hin ausgebucht. 

Das Wetter war bedeckt und windig also erstmal nach holmgard da muss man nicht weit laufen so kann ich frühstücken und angeln. Petrus war aber nicht gnädig strahlender Sonnenschein bei ablandig wind. Das war reines krabbenfüttern. Also bin ich zurück und hab etwas vor mich hingedöst um mich dann doch in die Brandung zu stellen. Weitere Experimente mit circle Hooks stehen an. Bisher kamen 2 flundern ein Nemo und ein Wittling.


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Funktioniert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommek83 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Guten morgen zusammen,
Die letzte Schicht steht an...nur noch 21 Stunden dann geht es los:vik:....kann mir vielleicht einer ne konkrete wetter ansage sagen?jede Internetseite sagt was anderes |bigeyes...wir sind unten in bagenkop und hoffen nur das es nicht so windig wird...ich Danke euch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> Die letzte Schicht steht an...nur noch 21 Stunden dann geht es los:vik:....kann mir vielleicht einer ne konkrete wetter ansage sagen?jede Internetseite sagt was anderes |bigeyes...wir sind unten in bagenkop und hoffen nur das es nicht so windig wird...ich Danke euch
> 
> Gruß Thomas


3-4 auflandig bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dovnsklin ist voll mit fadenalgen und hornhechten. Die unerbittliche Sonne senkt sich langsam ich versuche mich jetzt nur noch an den Silberlingen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So es ging nach Ristinge hale aber erst gegen 8 ans Wasser, mein Sonnenbrand ist nicht von schlechten Eltern. Bei einem der ersten Würfe rummelte es auch gleich an der Rute. Eine schnelle Flucht Richtung Krautbank gefolgt von einem Sprung zeigte das ich ein Silberling der superschwergewicht's klasse dran hatte (dick und fett) das ging dann auch ein paar Fluchten und Sprünge gut bis plötzlich der Wobler in eine andere Richtung flog als der Fisch. [emoji24] 

Ich glaube den Schrei konnte man bis Ærø hören. 

Bis ca 10 gingen noch etliche Hornis und ein Nemo ans Band. Leider nichts mehr von Bedeutung.

Auffällig ist das die hornis auf einen kupfernen "Pilgrim" total abfahren.


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke für die schönen Berichte und Bilder Stulle


----------



## Stulle (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Normal schlafe ich bei der Ruine in Ristinge (Im Fahrzeug), da schien sich im Wald ein Landstreicher nebst Hund  niedergelassen zu haben. Echt nicht gut für den Blutdruck wenn man da nachts ankommt!
Samstag war der letzte Tag also rüber nach dimesodde da wollte ich am morgen eh Blinkern.

Morgens um 7 ging es los zwischen den Steinen wird doch wohl noch ein Silberling zu finden sein, sagte ich zu mir selbst, als dann nach ein paar Würfen das altbekannte rucken durch die Rute ging war mir klar Hornis[emoji236] . Also schnell zu meinem Hotspot da war ordentlich Strömung dort könnten doch noch Dorsche unterwegs sein. Erster Schritt ins Wasser, schwupps Haut ein Grönländer 50cm neben mir ab.

So Motivation bei 120% aber auch hier Rums Rums hornis in der gesamten Wasserseule. Vaddern hatte ja ein paar zum Räuchern geordert. Und mal wieder was an der Leine könnte ich auch gebrauchen. Also den Pilgrim dran gemacht reicht ja wenn nur 5% rauskommen. Bis 10 die Seedrachen geärgert und auf dem Rückweg etwas Müll mitgenommen. 

Den Tag hab ich dann im Hafen von bagenkop zugebracht Würmer baden und im Schatten dösen, doch was muss ich sehen Makrelen? Schnell die Spinnrute geholt doch wo sind sie jetzt?!! Beherzter Wurf in die Mitte ..... Rums Rums [emoji236] naja wieder zurück in den Schatten. Nach ein paar Minuten kamen sie wieder sind jedoch Heringe und keine Makrelen. Schnell im laden ein Vorfach gekauft und nichts mehr von Heringen zu sehen [emoji19] beim eifrigen suchen Schrauben sich noch 2 Nemos und Hornis aufs System und ich reiße einen Tobi.

Immerhin hab ich den Tag rumgekriegt Zeit für Gulstav am letzten Abend doch noch Dorsch währe etwas. Weite Teile waren aber wegen Wind und Krautgang nicht zu beangeln, also immer weiter gewandert, plötzlich Rums Rums (ihr ahnt es) mit einsetzender Dämmerung zuckte es immer mal wieder vorsichtig das befeuerte mich noch weiter und plötzlich Dorsch Biss aber komisch der drill. Ein 25er hat den Springer im Maul und den Wobler im Rücken. Jetzt schlag auf Schlag dorsche bis 20cm, meine Motivation geht in den freien Sinkflug über. Um 11 mag ich nicht mehr.

Schnell zurück und geschlafen bei dem wetter wird die Rückfahrt kein Zuckerschlecken bei der brennenden Sonne noch mehr hornis fangen muss nicht sein.

Damit endete die Saison für mich leider ohne maßigen Dorsch, werden die nemos und wittlinge nicht zu stark ausgedünnt wird 2019/20 traumhaft. 

Petri heil euch allen dann noch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelseb (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Cooler Bericht und schöne Fotos.

Und hoffentlich hast du recht was 2019/20 betrifft!


----------



## Schnueffel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Cooler Bericht Stulle :m

 Also wir waren vom 23.05. - 28.05. auf Langeland. Unser privates Boot lag im Hafen von Spodsbjerg.

 Was soll ich sagen, Dorsch? Mangelware. Nachdem wir es mehrfach probiert hatten und wir Dorsche raus geholt haben, die kleiner waren als ein 12 cm Gummifisch haben wir es aufgegeben. Raus gekommen sind lediglich 2 Dorsche der 50 cm Klasse.

 Da wir auch von der Ostsee kommen und man seine stellen hier kennt, wo man gut Dorsch in akzeptablen Größen fängt, haben wir uns gesagt wir gehen auf Platte. Dies war die ersten 2 Tage auch schwierig, da unseren alten Stellen nicht wirklich liefen.

 Also sind wir einfach mal südlich von Spodsbjerg gefahren. Noch über die bekannten Stellen wie Illebolle hinaus.
 Im Schutze der Küste fingen wir bei 2 m an zu angeln. (Ringler - 2 mit Buttlöffel - einer mit Birnenblei und Brandungssystem)
 Da der Wind ablandig wehte, trieben wir ins tiefere. 
 Siehe da, bei 2.50 M knallte ein 43er Glattbutt rein. 
 Somit drifteten wir jedes mal vom flachen ins tiefere. So konnten wir den Nachmittag zu dritt noch 27 Platten mitnehmen. Alle in sehr guten Größen.
 Den anderen Tag lief es ähnlich, wobei sobald die Sonne da war die Fische im tieferen anzufinden waren.
 Zum Abend hin als die Sonne tief stand, waren die Platten im wahren Fressrausch. Das System war kaum im Wasser, da hatte man schon wieder Attacken. Sie gingen selbst auf einen Wurm der noch 0,5 CM breit und matschig war. Ich habe 5 Platten mit so einem matschigen Stück gefangen.

 Wer auf Hornfisch gehen möchte, diese sind in allen Tiefen in Massen vertreten. Wenn man mit dem Boot über die Ostsee fährt sieht man richtig die Schwärme an der Wasseroberfläche. Einfach ein Snap oder Blinker ran. Hinters Boot bei angemessener Geschwindigkeit hinterherziehen. Bei uns waren alle 3 Ruten zeitgleich krumm.
 Die Farben: einer war Schwarz/Gelb - lief nicht so gut, einer Schwarz/Weiß - lief sehr gut, der letzte Weiß/Lila - lief auch sehr gut.

 Alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub. Der Wind stimmte, die Sonne verpasste uns alleine einen schönen Sonnenbrand. Was will man mehr?


----------



## sandre (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schöne Berichte und Bilder,  danke.


----------



## derrik (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo  Stulle , danke für deinen schönen Bericht. Auch dir Schnueffel danke für den Bericht .Allen die noch auf der Insel sind schönes Wetter und wenig Wind .Bei mir dauert es noch bis Oktober.


----------



## jörg12345 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo liebe LL Fans 
Hier mal wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht von unserem Urlaub vom 20.05.2017 bis 27.05.2017 In bukkemose. Ankunft Samstag 13uhr Wetter traumhaft wind aus West minimal, die ganze Woche war es super schönes Wetter bei Temperaturen um 27grad 
Mittwoch war der einzigste tag wo wir wegen Wind nicht raus konnten,bzw,der Verstand doch siegte. Siehe die angler die doch meinten in spodsbjerg mit ein Boot von ibi raus mußten und dann gekentert sind und von der Fähre eingesammelt worden mit hubschraubereinsatz etc.
Samstag gleich raus für 3std. 3 mäßige Dorsche und viele untermaßige  ,
Sonntag Montag Dienstag  weniger kleine und sehr sehr schöne Dorsche bis 80cm 3,5kg .bis auf Mittwoch haben wir 4 Personen jeden tag 15 bis 19 schöne Dorsche gefangen ,Bilder folgen , Mittwoch wegen Wind blinken auf Hornhecht ,ergebniss 
Hornhecht 0 aber eine schöne Meerforelle von 62 cm !!! Erwähnenswert finde ich das wir nicht ein PlattFisch gefangen haben,die wir sonst immer und reichlich gefangen haben.
Dennoch haben wir viele boote und angler getroffen die sagten das sie nichts gefangen haben oder sehr sehr wenig, selbst boote die immer in unsere Nähe waren klagten über Wennig bzw kein fisch. Unser Fazit der Woche ist gegenüber letztes jahr 
Um 100% positive, Wetter, Fische etc. 
Ich wünsche allen die jetzt auf LL sind und noch fahren  schöne Tage und viel petri heil.


----------



## Greenhorn (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Jörg, Petri zur schönen Mefo und Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kann mich nur anschliessen.
Tolle Berichte und Fotos!
Danke dafür!


----------



## Ellerkalle (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke für die tollen Berichte aus der abgelaufene Woche. 

Ich bin erstaunt wie unterschiedlich es, in der gleichen Woche, sein kann. Die eine Fange „k(l)eine“ Dorsche, dafür dicke Platte und Hornhechte. Die anderen eine Platten oder Hornhechte, dafür aber tolle Dorsche und eine schöne Mefo.  Das ist angeln vor ANGELAND, auf dem „andere Boot“ kann es immer ganz anders zugehen als bei einem selbst. 

Wir werden vom 1.7 – 7.7 mit 8 Jungs vor Ort sein, um (diesmal) unsere Gefährlichkeit abzurufen.


----------



## Helmand (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wirklich tolle und positive Berichte - vielen Dank dafür! Das steigert die Vorfreude ganz ungemein, ab dem 17.06. sind wir wieder für eine Woche auf dem Belt. Blei giessen ist erledigt, Ausrüstung steht parat. Könnte gerne schon morgen los gehen...
Petri Heil allen, die gerade vor Ort sind!


----------



## Benserker (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



jörg12345 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe LL Fans
> Hier mal wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht von unserem Urlaub vom 20.05.2017 bis 27.05.2017 In bukkemose. Ankunft Samstag 13uhr Wetter traumhaft wind aus West minimal, die ganze Woche war es super schönes Wetter bei Temperaturen um 27grad
> Mittwoch war der einzigste tag wo wir wegen Wind nicht raus konnten,bzw,der Verstand doch siegte. Siehe die angler die doch meinten in spodsbjerg mit ein Boot von ibi raus mußten und dann gekentert sind und von der Fähre eingesammelt worden mit hubschraubereinsatz etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carptigers (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Du darfst das Ganze nicht am Wind festmachen.
Wenn du 5 bft aus West hast, kannst du dich im flachen Wasser ( bis 10m )
ohne Probleme aufhalten. 
Sobald du aber ins Fahrwasser kommst, wird die Sache schon brenzlicher.
Sollten dann auch noch der Wind und die Strömung gegenläufig sein, hast du locker 2m Welle.
Grober Anhaltspunkt: brechen sich die Wellen am gelben Turm, bleib in Hafen.
Das soll hier allerdings nicht als Freifahrtschein gelten. Also immer die Situation mit Verstand betrachten.


----------



## otto38176 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin 
Oder Schaumkronen auf den Wellen, ist auch ein Anhaltspunkt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Du darfst das Ganze nicht am Wind festmachen.
> Wenn du 5 bft aus West hast, kannst du dich im flachen Wasser ( bis 10m )
> ohne Probleme aufhalten.
> Sobald du aber ins Fahrwasser kommst, wird die Sache schon brenzlicher.
> ...



Moin Moin,

Ich kann mich deiner Ausführung nur anschließen und das Angeln ab 4 bft bringt eh keinen Spaß mehr. Da bleibt bei mir der Pilker und der Wurm trocken :q Es ist auch erstaunlich wieviele Leute ohne Schwimmweste auf die See fahren und das Leben riskieren #d

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## jörg12345 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo 
Der Wind war am Mittwoch ablandig aber mit böhen um 6 und eigentlich wußte jeder Bescheid ,aber es gibt halt die Angler die hören und sehen nichts .
Mann konnte unter Land noch raus und das Wetter war auch traumhaft ,wie gesagt 7tage auf der Insel 7 Tage ein Traum Wetter und 6 Tage raus, da Muss ich nicht noch um jeden Preis noch bei solch böen raus.ich selber kenne das Mann ist draußen der Fisch beißt alle sitzen im Boot schauen sich nicht mal um und die Strömung hat dich mal schnell ein paar Kilometer weit weg getrieben, und wie oft die großen Schiffe in den fahrrinnen gehupt haben in der Woche und manche Boote meinten sie müßten mal paar Fotos machen soo dicht dran verstehe ich nicht .
Bis es dann mal wieder soweit ist das der beltpilot kontroliert und wir wegen solchen Angler nicht mehr da draußen angeln können ,jeder weiss wie weit Mann nur raus darf 
Ich wünsche allen die oben sind und noch fahren eine schöne Zeit gutes Wetter und viel Petri Heil. 
Und noch ein Tip,,,,,,,,  fahrt nicht immer alle Boote hinter her und bis zur fahrrinne 
Die Fischer können  ihre Netze erst ab 15 Mtr  tiefe für Dorsch stellen, wir haben unsere schönen Dorsche vor und hinter den Netzen gefangen


----------



## Tommek83 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

guten morgen an alle...so hier ein kleiner bericht von einer woche langeland#hwir waren vom 27.05 - 3.06.2017 auf der schönen insel und unser boot lag in bagenkop...wir konnten leider zwei tage nicht raus fahren weil wir einfach zu starken westwind hatten! an den zwei tagen sind wir vom strand aus auf hornis gegangen...12 hornis konnten wir erwischen....wir haben mit segelposen vom ufer aus mit heringsfetzen geangelt|supergridurch den rückenwind konnte die pose schön raustreiben...die tage die wir mit dem boot draussen waren,waren ok!!! wir hatten unmengen an klein dorsch gefangen,wirkliche unmengen...wir waren mit 5 mann auf einem boot und jeder hatte bestimmt pro angeltag zwischen 30 und 40 dorsche gefangen...wenn die mal wieder alle groß werden,dann ist das angelleben auf langeland wieder in ordnung:vik:wir haben uns selber ein mindestmaß von 45cm gesetzt...von den maßigen dorschen haben wir an den vier tagen wo wir raus konnten 13 stück erwischt...wir haben festgestellt das die dorsche sehr tief standen,gegenüber der letzten jahre wo wir oben waren (2013,2014,2015)weil wir immer die letzte maiwoche buchen,daher kann ich das gut vergleichen...die besten dorsche haben wir zwischen 18 und 24 meter erwischt:gplattfisch haben wir auch sehr gut gefangen von treibenden boot...die menge weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr so genau,ich kann euch nur die sandbank am leuchtturm empfehlen#6#6#6so ich hoffe euch hat der kleine bericht gefallen...WIR KOMMEN AUFJDENFALL wieder...und alle die noch hochfahren ein dickes PETRI HEIL

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelseb (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hey tommek! 
Das hört sich ja nach einer ganz tollen Woche an. Schön das ihr entsprechend erfolgreich wart.
Noch 6 x schlafen, dann geht es für uns los!


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

*Mein Bericht Langeland 20.05-03.06.17*.

Wie des öfteren bei Unwetterartigem Regen losgefahren.

Treffpunkt mit meinem Angelkumpel um 03.30 Uhr in Mellendorf bei Hannover auf dem PR Parkplatz am Bahnhof.
Gute Lösung da er aus Köln und ich aus Roth bei 
Nürnberg komme.
Alles in mein Auto umladen und wieder hoffnungslos überladen mit dem Boot im Schlepp ab nach Langeland.
Schnell noch Rührei bei Hamburg frühstücken.

Fähre nach Langeland um 12.00 gebucht. 5vor10 Uhr am Hafen angekommen. Super.... durften gleich mit der 10 Uhr Fähre mitfahren. Klasse Service!
Das Haus war auch schon fertig sodas wir gleich die Schlüssel um 12.00 bekamen.
Alles auspacken und das Boot ins Wasser slippen, da wir für die 2 Wochen einen Liegeplatz reserviert haben.
Dann noch ein Feierabendbier zum Grillen.

Kurz zur Wetterlage für die 2 Wochen. 3mal zu viel Wind. Da bleiben wir lieber drinnen bevor ich mein "Seepferdchen" mache. Andere wiederum haben die "Seepferdchen" Prüfung nicht bestanden.
Aber es sollte wohl gut ausgegangen sein, Dank der Langelandfähre, Feuerwehr und Rettungshubschrauber, die an der Bergung der Schffbrüchigen beteiligt waren.
An diesem Tag war für uns eh "Werfttag" angesagt, da die Zündspule ihren Geist aufgegeben hatte.
Wer Mercury fährt ist bei "Marineservice Svendborgsund" gut aufgehoben. Guter Service!

An den Angeltagen war für uns um 4 Uhr jeweils die Nacht zuende und wir konnte gegen 5 Uhr in See stechen.
An 3 Tagen haben wir das "Baglimit" erreicht. So konnten wir teilweise um 08.30 keine Dorsche mehr fangen.
Dann haben wir uns auf unseren "Hotspot" auf Schollen konzentriert. Sehr gute größen bis 48cm.
Beim Dorsch war die standart Grössse 57cm. der längste war dieses Jahr 71cm.

Um nicht Massen an Kleindorsch zu fangen fischten wir nur mit Gummifischen solo. Aber auch da verirte sich leider der ein oder andere Kleindorsch.
Fisch für die weiteren Jahre werden wohl gesichert sein.
Sollte sich am Baglimit, in den nächsten Jahren, nix ändern, werden wir wohl unter Umständen dieses in einer Std in der Kühlbox haben.
Unsere Dorsche haben wir wieder "abseits" der anderen Boote gefangen.

Gegen 15.30 Uhr im Hafen wieder fest gemacht. Ab zu Haus, Fische fertig machen und den Abend mt Grillen und nem Bier beenden.
Es waren wieder super 2 Woche mit schönstem Wetter!

Wir freuen uns schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr, da warten wieder 2 Wochen Langeland auf uns.
Die ersten Vorbereitung ist erledigt. Das Haus ist schon gebucht!

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> *Mein Bericht Langeland 20.05-03.06.17*.
> 
> Wie des öfteren bei Unwetterartigem Regen losgefahren.
> 
> ...


Schicke Bilder, ich könnte gleich wieder hochfahren. [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sandre (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, danke dafür #6


----------



## Tommek83 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hier noch ein paar bilder


----------



## XxBenexX (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich fahre nun mittlerweile gut 25Jahre nach LL zum fischen. Über kleine und keine Fische (Dorsche) kann ich mich nie beschweren. Jedoch haben sich die Methoden schon verändert, statt Pilker und 3 Beifänger ist die letzten Jahre der Gummifisch deutlich fängiger.


Jedoch auch damit kommen viele nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Mir persönlich fällt öfter auf das viele beim fischen mit der Rute raufen und runter wedeln als ob es kein morgen gibt. Wobei die Erfahrung zeigt das der ruhig geführte Köder oftmals bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.


Meine Erfahrung dazu:
20er Rundgeflochtene mit ca 1m 60 monofilem Vormachtstellung als Dämpfer.

Bleikugeln der Drift angepasst von 40 bis 300gr. (zwischen Blei und Haken keine starre Verbindung) 

Ruhiges führen des Köder  (ggf leichtes zupfen aus der Rutenspitze)

Da vor LL besonders vor Spodsbjerg meist viel Drift herrscht sollte man dieser entgegen wirken (Drift Sack oder mit eingelegtem Gang rückwärts zur Drift etwas verzögern)

Das ausbremsen bringt meist schon den gewünschten Erfolg, da bei einer durschnittlichen Drift ein Fischschwarm derart schnell passiert ist das die Fische wenig  Chancen haben den Köder überhaupt zu bekommen.

Dazu noch gesagt Gewicht "SO SCHWER WIE NÖTIG, SO LEICHT WIE MÖGLICH"

So dicht wie möglich am Boot fischen, zu viel Schnur im Wasser und ein flacher Winkel wirkt negativ auf den Anhieb und die Bisserkennung.

Farbe und Köder Wahl bei nicht fangen ruhig mal tauschen.

Abfallende Kanten sind oft die stellen wo auch der Fisch steht, sollte mal nix kommen bringen 100 bis 200m umfahren oft mehr wie stundenlanges hin und her fahren. 

Ich denke oben steht für viele nix neues, wollte auch nur mal meine Erfahrung hier kund tun. 

AB Samstag werde ich wieder vor Spodsbjerg mein Glück versuchen.

Gruß Bene


----------



## peschg (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

#6Ich bin da voll bei dir Bene.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Ich bin ab dem 24.06. auf LL in Spodsbjerg und habe ein Haus ohne WiFi. Ich weiß das es in Hafen kostenloses WiFi gibt aber das reicht nicht zum Haus 
Wo bekomme ich auf LL, z.B. Rudköbing eine PrePaid Karte für mein IPad ? 
Vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## otto38176 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kannst doch eine von hier nehmen. Kostet das gleiche . Glaube ab 1.6 ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robmantuto (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ab dem 15.06 gilt für alle Roaming.


----------



## angelseb (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So, mal ein kleiner zwischen Bericht von unserer Gruppe...
Freitag auf Samstag Nacht anreise. Samstag Pils auf der Terrasse und kurz ins Bett. 11 und Uhr, nach einigen Problemchen mit unserem Boot zu fünft auf dem Wasser! 
Es sollten 5 Dorsche sein! 50 - 65 cm... Filetieren, grillen und danach auf Platte raus! Nochmal 20 schöne Platte in guten Größen. 
Sonntag, ein bisschen länger schlafen und gegen 10 aufs Wasser. Zu sechst haben wir bis ca.18 Uhr, zwölf schöne Dorsche geholt. 50 - 77 cm.
Montag: zum Sonnenaufgang aufs Wasser, bis 9 Uhr, weil der Sturm zu stark wurde. Bei extremer Drift und schlechter Köderkontrolle immerhin 8 Dorsche von 50 - 60 cm. Und abends unter Land nochmal auf Platte, diesmal. Ca. 25 von guten Größen und Gewicht. 
Heute ist der Tag vom winde verweht...  Ggf.fahren wir gegen abend nochmal ein paar Platte fangen.
Und ab morgen werden wir wieder den Dorschen nachstellen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke für den Bericht "Angelseb". Leider komme ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht hoch. Auf jeden Fall hört es sich bei Dir alles Andere als schlecht an.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## rule270 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hy Wenn Du eine Karte möchtest dann geh in Rudköbing zu Expert oder bei der Post kannst Du soetwas bekommen . Acht auf die Öffnungszeiten der Post. dann wirst Du auch fündig.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Bene
War vor 1 Woche oben auf LL . Habe Gut gefangen aber eben nur kleine Fische die ich zurücksetzen musste. Aber trotzden ein gelungener Urlaub.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man testen ob Gummi oder Pilker so leicht wie eben möglich. Ich kam mit 50 - 65 Gramm aus . Habe aber mit Jigtechnik die besten Erfolge gehabt.
Mein eigener Pilker Selbstbau- Schwarz Rot hat mir die besten Ergebnisse gebracht.
Auch Gummis Schwarz Gelb. Oder Gold Rot sind immer gut auf  meinem Bleikopfsystem in LL das schon seid Jahren.
Jetzt noch viel Petry Heil-
LG Rudi




XxBenexX schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun mittlerweile gut 25Jahre nach LL zum fischen. Über kleine und keine Fische (Dorsche) kann ich mich nie beschweren. Jedoch haben sich die Methoden schon verändert, statt Pilker und 3 Beifänger ist die letzten Jahre der Gummifisch deutlich fängiger.
> 
> 
> Jedoch auch damit kommen viele nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Mir persönlich fällt öfter auf das viele beim fischen mit der Rute raufen und runter wedeln als ob es kein morgen gibt. Wobei die Erfahrung zeigt das der ruhig geführte Köder oftmals bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.
> ...


----------



## paluki007 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun mittlerweile gut 25Jahre nach LL zum fischen. Über kleine und keine Fische (Dorsche) kann ich mich nie beschweren. Jedoch haben sich die Methoden schon verändert, statt Pilker und 3 Beifänger ist die letzten Jahre der Gummifisch deutlich fängiger.
> 
> 
> Jedoch auch damit kommen viele nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Mir persönlich fällt öfter auf das viele beim fischen mit der Rute raufen und runter wedeln als ob es kein morgen gibt. Wobei die Erfahrung zeigt das der ruhig geführte Köder oftmals bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.
> ...



Hallo Bene,
wir fahren auch seit über 20 Jahren an die Ostsee.
Aber die letzten Jahre sind mager geworden.

Wir wollen heute in einer Woche nach Spodsbjerg.
Wie schaut's denn aus zur Zeit?
Fängst du was?

Gruß aus Oberbayern
Peter


----------



## angelseb (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So, Teil zwei der langeland Tour 2017.
Am Mittwoch ging es wieder raus, Wetter sind und Drift waren gut. Morgens hab es auf zwei booten mit sechs Leuten 15 schöne Dorsche von 50 - 83 cm (2017 Bestmarke).  Filetieren, grill an, ein Bierchen dazu und abends nochmal mit drei Leuten aufs Wasser. Locker nochmal 8 schöne Dorsche 50 - 65 cm gefangen. 
Donnerstag nur Vormittags die Möglichkeit zu angeln, da wir nachmittags unsere Boote nicht hatten slippen können. Wir waren nur zu dritt auf dem Wasser, aber wieder 13 schöne Dorsche 50 - 70 cm geholt! 
Tja der Freitag war dann wieder vom Winde verweht... Aber unsere Biervorräte mussten ja auch noch weg.

Zusammenfassend hatten wir etwas Pech mit dem Wetter und unserem eigenen Boot. 
Dorsche haben wir deutlich besser gefangen als letztes Jahr. Meist mit der Farbe Motoroil und als (Bei-)fänger Kreaturen. 
Wir haben auf Grund der Köderwahl wenige kleine gefangen. Aber wenn man kleine Köder genommen hat gab es ohne ende kleine Dorsche! 
Wenn die fein aufwachsen dürfen,dann werden 2018/2019 richtig schön!


----------



## Tommek83 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So meine ersten hornis geräuchert...#6


----------



## engelhai (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Samstag und heute mal mit Boot nach etlichen Jahren zum Kurztripp nach Langeland gewesen. Samstag bei böigem Westwind rund um den gelben Turm beim Schollenangeln in 4 Stunden nicht einen einzigen Biss von 3m bis 12m Tiefe! An der Posenangel die eigentlich auf Hornhecht ausgelegt war 3 Makrelen. Um, den gelben Turm herum reines Slalomfahren um die überall ausgelegten Grundnetze. Gestern Abend und heute früh auf Dorsch nur Jungfische bis höchstens 30cm. Auch der Wechsel auf große 25cm Gummifische bewirkte nur das die Dorsche nicht mehr 10cm sondern allenfalls gute 30 cm groß waren. Gegen 11 Uhr haben wir heute frustriert abgebrochen und sind wieder nach Hause an die Kieler Förde wo Es die gleichen Probleme gibt.#c


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo an die Langelandrunde... |wavey:

Unsere Woche in Spodsbjerg ist nun rum und wir sind wieder zu Hause... Unser Fazit für unseren ersten Tripp überhaupt fällt positiv aus... 

Bis auf letzte Woche Mittwoch sind wir jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus um den Dorschen nach zu stellen, teilweise morgens und abends... Waren zu viert auf dem Boot und jede Ausfahrt brachte 6 - 19 gute Fische von 45 - 70 cm (Baglimit an keinem Tag erreicht)... Das Jungfisch in großen Mengen vertreten ist (1 - 2 jährige), können wir mit vielen Ausrufezeichen unterstreichen... Selbst auf große Köder, 15 - 20 cm, sind einige eingestiegen... Lässt aber wirklich auf gute Jahre hoffen... 

In der Woche wurde auch 2 mal gemetert, leider nicht bei uns, aber wir hatten ein paar gute Fische drauf, die leider wieder ausgestiegen sind... So ist aber nunmal die Angelei... :m

Klar von Vorteil war unsere intensive Vorbereitung im Vorfeld der Tour, der Fisch springt keinem einfach so ins Boot...

Langeland, wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall wieder!! #:#6|supergri

Allen die jetzt oben sind und denen die noch fahren eine schöne Zeit und Tight Lines...


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

In welchem Hafen seit ihr gewesen?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Spodsbjerg, hatten ein Boot von IBI und die Unterkunft von Novasol...


----------



## otto38176 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Steht doch im Bericht

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Steht doch im Bericht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk



Moin Moin,

Bist Du ein Erbsenzähler ? Sei doch froh das auch mal etwas Positives berichtet wird egal aus Spodsbjerg, Bakenkop oder anderen Spots auf LL. #h

Petri, Stefan


----------



## otto38176 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Na das war Geistreich von Dir

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blunze (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Ich war seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr, davor jedes Jahr mehrfach. Fahre im August hoch und hoffe, dass es kein kompletter Reinfall wird.
Was wir früher gefangen haben, naja, das wird wohl diesmal nicht mehr so, aber für ein paar Fische und schöne Stunden wirds schon reichen.

Auf jeden Fall schöner Bericht, der noch Hoffnung lässt.

Habt Ihr auch schon Makrelen gefangen, oder Fänge von anderen gesehen?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

wir selber haben keine Makrelen fangen können, haben es aber auch nicht gezielt versucht... 

an dem Tag wo wir Windbedingt nicht raus fahren konnten haben wir alternativ auf Hornhecht geangelt...


----------



## Dorschjigger (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So, nun auch von mir ein kleiner Abschlussbericht:
Angelseb und ich waren zusammen mit einer 6 köpfigen Gruppe vom 10.06. bis 17.06 in Bukkemose.

Um das vorweg zu nehmen, was die meisten User interessiert: 
Auch aus unserer Sicht haben sich die Dorschbestände wieder stark verbessert/ erholt. Das Level von vor 2 Jahren ist noch nicht erreicht, aber es scheint zu werden. Wenn wir mal rausfahren konnten, haben wir unsere Fische gefangen. Wir haben unser Baglimit in ca. 6 h Angelzeit nie erfüllt, aber im Durchschnitt auch immer nur knapp! 3 bis 4 schöne Dorsche hatte jeder von uns. Die meisten waren zwischen 55 und 65 cm, aber es gab auch ein paar Ausreißer ü 70, wobei der größte Dorsch stattliche 87 cm hatte. Kleine Dorsche gibt es wie schon mehrfach beschrieben in Massen, dass heißt, in 1 bis 2 Jahren sollte es voraussichtlich wieder richtig scheppern.
Da Angelseb schon unsere einzelnen Tage grob umrissen hat, will ich noch etwas auf die Fangmethoden eingehen. 
Was mich zunächst etwas wundert ist, wie ein Mitstreiter am Montag/Dienstag, Freitag/Samstag von Spodsbjerg aus in Richtung Dorschgründe aufbrechen konnte. Der Wind aus Westen war ja teilweise so stark, dass das Plattenangeln im Windschatten der Insel kaum möglich war und ca. 2 km von der Küste entfernt war alles weiß auf Grund brechender Wellen... Wir sind keine Schisser, aber ....ist das Wind vor Spodsbjerg abgeflaut?!  
Leider hatten wir eine Menge Pech mit Wind, unserer Ausrüstung und unseren Booten wie in den letzten 7 Jahren LL noch nicht dagewesen. Daher haben wir gefühlt nur 2,5 Tage wirklich auf Dorsch angeln können. Trotzdem haben sich die Topköder und Wassertiefen schnell herauskristallisiert:
Wir haben hauptsächlich zwischen 26 und 22 Metern unsere Dorsche verhaftet. Meistens von LL gesehen hinter der Fahrrinne. Topköder waren Gummifische in Motoroil und Japanrot in der Größe von 14 bis 18 cm, sowie Creatures in Motoroil als Beifänger. Wir haben nicht mit dem Phobetor von Zebco geangelt, da dieser in unseren Angelläden nicht mehr vorrätig war und in den Internetshops wahnwitzige Preise aufgerufen werden. Es gibt fast identische Köder die für ca. 80 Cent/Stück zu haben sind.
An einem Flautetag mit Nulldrift liefen zudem silberne Pilker recht gut, diese schienen die müden Dorsche noch etwas aus der Lethargie zu kitzeln.
Von zu kleinen Ködern (u. 12 cm) wie z.B. japanroten Twistern würde ich abraten, bei diesen kommt es gefühlt im Minutentakt zu Bissen von Kleindorschen, man angelt an den Größeren vorbei und killt eine unnötige Anzahl Kleindorsch.
Abschließend ist uns ein weiteres Problem aufgefallen, dass hier auch schonmal angesprochen wurde: 
Die Fische legen ihre Netzte meistens mehr oder weniger parallel zur Insel. Diese werden mit 2 Bojen makiert, diese sind allerdings bestimmt 2-3 km auseinander, sodass ein Netzt oder dessen Verlauf garnicht zu erkennen ist. Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass die Ostsee ansich viele "Hänger" bereit hält, denke aber, dass 95 % der Köder in Netzen hängen. Je nach Drift, sind daher einige Topstellen für uns nicht mehr zu beangeln gewesen. 
Positiv muss man erwähnen, dass wir einen Fischer beim Einholen der Netze beobachten konnten. Die Maschen sind so große, dass wirklich nur geschätzt 80+ Dorsche im Netz hingen. Von diesen hatte der Fischer wiederum alle 2-3 Metern einen hängen. Das macht Mut, dass in Zukunft wieder öfter die Metermarke geknackt werden kann!

Petri Heil

P.S. Momentan scheint weniger mehr zu sein! In der Zudrift kam es kaum zu Bissen, hauptsächlich direkt unterm Boot und in der Abdrift, wobei keine oder nur minmale "Pilkbewegungen" ausreichten. Bei aggressiver Führung kam es gefühlt zu keinem Biss....


----------



## rule270 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hy Hy 
war auch oben,  weniger ist oft mehr. Achte mal auf die Tidenzeit dann klappt es besser.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Greenhorn (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das mit dem Wind ist zwar ungewöhnlich, kann schon sein. Vor 10 Jahren hatten wir mal ein Boot auf dem Hänger in Bukkemose und hatten so starken Ostwind mit Schaumkronen, so dass wir keine Chance hatte zu slippen. Wir wunderten uns, denn wir hatten vorher einen Ausflug nach Tranekaer und waren der Meinung, dass da recht wenig Wind war. 
Wir sind dann nach Spodsbjerg gefahren und da waren keine Schaumkronen und wir konnten locker angeln.


----------



## derrik (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Dorschjigger . Danke für deinen Bericht. Das liest sich ja alles richtig gut.Werde vielleicht doch noch ein Boot mieten.Bin erst im September auf LL.


----------



## Dorschjigger (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy Hy
> war auch oben,  weniger ist oft mehr. Achte mal auf die Tidenzeit dann klappt es besser.
> LG
> Rudi



Auf was beziehst du diese Aussage? Höhe der Wellen, Köderwahl, Lage der Netze, Angelplätze oder allgemein den Fangerfolg?
Was den Fangerfolg angeht, glaube ich, dass der Luftdruck entscheidender ist, aber wenn man nur ne Woche auf LL ist, versucht man ja alle Tage zu nutzen, an denen man raus kann. Was anderes ist es am Hausgewässer...

Gruß Dorschjigger


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

Ich bin ab dem 24.06. für 2 Wochen auf LL (Spodsbjerg) und würde mich freuen einen Boardie zu treffen #h
Wer ist in dem Zeitraum auch da ? Wir können dann ja mal bei einem Bier bei Nikolaj schnacken |bla:

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Inni (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind vom 01.07. - 14.07. oben. Sohnemann (12) soll auch mal sein ersten Dorsch hoch pumpen. Für Langeland und die Bedingungen da sind wir allerdings Frischlinge. 
Werden bei guten Wetter auch in Spodsbjerg ein Boot mieten. #g hört sich gut an


----------



## Helmand (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind gerade von der Insel zurück, waren mit 12 Anglern eine Woche bis gestern vor Ort. Ergebnis waren rund 200 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 80 cm, alles wirklich schöne und kräftige Fische. Dazu mindestens die doppelte Zahl an kleinen Dorschen. Sieht für die nächsten Jahre also nicht schlecht aus. Baglimit wurde nur an einem Tag und von einem Boot erreicht. Man muss die Fische schon suchen und um jeden einzelnen kämpfen. Aber das macht das Fischen ja auch interessant und spannend. Zufrieden waren alle, es gibt ja auch noch schöne Dinge neben der Angelei... Gefangen haben wir vorwiegend zwischen 18 und 26 Metern Tiefe, als Köder kamen nur Gummis in verschiedenen Varianten zum Einsatz. Besonders gut lief alles, das kräftig wackelt und viele Beine hat. Die Farbe spielte keine große Rolle. Als Verzierung noch eine Garnele (Reker) auf den Haken hat besonders bei Stauwasser auch noch Bisse gebracht. Fast alle Fische hatten Krebse gefressen. Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Woche mit viel Sonne, Spaß und schönen Fischen. Ab morgen wieder Vorfreude auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Chrissie (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo liebe Boardies, wir sind auch gerade mit 5 Leuten aus Langeland Spodsbjerg zurück....Wetter Traumhaft, Strömung war auch Ok. Hütte und Boot von Ibi und ab ging Es auf das Wasser. Viel mehr Dorsche als zur gleichen Zeit vor einem Jahr. Haken war nur das diese 1, 2 und 3 Jährige waren. Wir haben zusammen ca. 250 gefangen aber nur 40 über 50cm mitgenommen. Köder haben wir auch größere probiert aber die `Kleinen` nahmen auch diese. Auch unser größter Dorsch war 80cm wie bei der Truppe von Helmand. Die großen Leos haben wir alle auf kleine Beifänger Twister in den Farben rot, schwarz und braun gefangen. In Tiefen von 25m bis 40m fingen wir am Besten. Bermuda Dreieck links rum und die Rinne um die grüne Tonne rechts rum waren sehr fängig. Fazit: Bei dem Nachwuchs werden wir die nächsten Jahre viel Spaß haben. Wir waren sehr zufrieden und werden nächstes Jahr wieder aufschlagen. Lieben Gruß an Thomas für die Tipps und an Nikolaj für Boot und Hütte.....wie immer Bestens !!   LG Chris


----------



## Inni (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi,
wie sind da aktuell die Beißzeiten? 
Sa gehts los, Wetter nächste Woche ist allerdings eher Sch....


----------



## nowortg (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich überlege mit meiner Partnerin vom 09.09.2017 bis 23.09.2017 nach Bagenkop zu fahren. Besteht die Möglichkeit, natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung, bei jemandem auf dem Boot zum angeln mitzufahren?
Meine Partnerin angelt zwar auch, verträgt die Fahrt auf den kleinen Booten aber nicht so gut, dadurch wäre ich meist allein.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Inni (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Noch eine Frage von mir.
Auf der deutschen Ostsee wird ja oft vom Boot/Kajak auf MeFo geschleppt. Hat das schon mal jemand vor Langeland gemacht? In welchen Tiefen müsste man die MeFos am Tage suchen, so um die 10m?


----------



## Stulle (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Inni schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage von mir.
> Auf der deutschen Ostsee wird ja oft vom Boot/Kajak auf MeFo geschleppt. Hat das schon mal jemand vor Langeland gemacht? In welchen Tiefen müsste man die MeFos am Tage suchen, so um die 10m?


Gesehen hab ich soetwas schon aber wie und wo weiß ich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

So, hier mal ein Bericht nach der ersten Woche auf LL in Spodsbjerg. Haus und Boot über Nikolaj wie immer sehr gut organisiert. Ich habe dieses Mal Dreijet 26. Ein superkleines Haus im Stil von alt und neu gemischt. Nach meiner Ansicht für nur 2 Personen geeignet. 
Das Angeln hat sich leider nur auf 2,5 Tage beschränkt. Ich konnte 4 Dorsche gemessen an meinem Mindestmaß von 45 cm verhaften. Kleindorsch in Massen was Hoffnung macht. Platte sehr mau und nichts verwertbares. 
Ansonsten viel Wind und Regen ohne Ende. Heute erst Regen und Wind von 4 BFT aus Nord. Die Schaumkronen sagten mir, bleib an Land, nehme Lütt und Lütt |supergri
Morgen Wind aus West bei 5-6 BFT. Mal schauen ob unter Land mit Ankern etwas auf Platte geht. 
Für Alle die heute Einlaufen eine schöne Zeit und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Inni (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi,
Wir sind auch gelandet. 
Werden von Mi bis Fr ein 3tages Angebot von IBI nemen, aktuell ballertves zu stark. Ab Mi soll der Wind weniger werden. Bis dahin werden wir mal Abends ein Abstecher auf MeFo machennund natürlich mit Familie die Insel erkunden.
Habe heute mit 5 Leuten gesprochen die gerade zurück kamen. Sie hatten 2 Nemos  (ich hätte die nicht mitgenommen) und 6 schöne Makrelen. Die sahen gut aus und schön groß. Gefangen bei 20-25m. Drift und Wind müssen draußen aber abartig gewesen sein.


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kurzer Bericht von mir zum Thema Langeland.
Wir waren vorgestern und gestern draußen.
Sind von Bagenkop aus gestartet und dann Höhe Leuchtturm in Richtung Fahrrinne gefahren. Vorab: in der Rinne zwischen den rot / grünen Fahrtonnen bei 30 Metern ging fast gar nichts.
Links und rechts neben den Tonnen bei ca 20-25 ging die Luzzi ab wie nichts.
Es war absolut nichts davon zu spüren, dass der Dorsch überfischt sein soll. Kleindorsch ohne Ende. Die bewegten sich vom 10 cm Bereich fließend bis zu 35 cm. Aber es gab auch die großen Fische.  Dorsche von 50-70 cm kamen an Bord. Wir (4 Leute auf dem Boot) hatten locker unser jeweiliges  (gesetzliches) Baglimit erreicht.
Wir sind erst gegen 12 Uhr rausgefahren und waren dann gegen 19 Uhr wieder im Hafen. Wobei jeweils ein Stunde Fahrt abzuziehen ist. Gefangen haben wir querbeet: Dorsch, Makrele, Wittling, Seeskorpion.
Ich bin gestern abend noch mal 500 Meter aus dem Hafen von Bagenkop gefahren und wollte ein paar Plattfische erwischen. 
Habe mich in Richtung Dovns Klint treiben lassen.
Es war grausam: die Ringelwürmer kamen kaum unten an und wurden sofort von halbstarken Dorschen attackiert. 
Auch hier war alles vertreten: von 10-30 cm Dorschen war alles da. Plattfisch war absolut nicht zu fangen.
Gefangen haben wir vom Boot hauptsächlich auf Beifänger.
Den 125 gr Pilker haben wir ausschließlich als Gewicht benutzt, um auf den Boden zu kommen.
Beim Pilker haben wir später den Drilling entfernt, damit diese nicht an den Muscheln und Steinen hängen bleiben.Die Verluste waren zu hoch. Die Beifänger reichten völlig.


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Exstralsunder,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, das hört und sieht sich gut an.
Ich bin mit zwei Freunden im August das erst mal auf Langeland, und wollen unser Glück versuchen.
Wir haben Haus und Boot bei IBI in Spodsberg gemietet.
Die Vorbereitungen sind im vollen Gange.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Boote von IBI mit einer Fischwanne und Rutenhalter ausgestattet sind?


----------



## paluki007 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Rutenhalter teilweise vorhanden auf den Booten bei Ibi... Fischwanne nein
Tipp: Maurerwanne mitnehmen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja Super,
geht doch. Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

ich bin übrigens mit Haus&Boot Boot unterwegs.
Zumindest bei den größeren (30PS) Booten ist der Rutenhalter (6er)+Echolot am Boot dabei. 
Die Maurerputte gibts dazu.
Ich muss mal schauen, ob die 15 PS Boote einen Rutenhalter haben. Heute ist's aber arg windig und ich hab keinen Bock aufs Meer hinaus zu fahren.
Benzin (Super) kostet übrigens seit Tagen umgerechnet 1.31€/L.
Diesel 1.02 €/L Falls jemand denkt, er muss noch "günstig" in Deutschland tanken.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



angelfreund 1534 schrieb:


> Ja Super,
> geht doch. Vielen Dank für die Info



Moin Moin,

Falls Du Rutenhalter zum Schleppfischen meinst sind einige Boote damit ausgerüstet aber grundsätzlich haben alle Boote Rutenhalter zum einstecken (senkrecht) in den Bordwänden.

IBI (Nikolaj) hat auch Maurerpützen aber in begrenzter Zahl. First in first out |supergri
Trockeneis könntest Du am Fischereihafen (Fischgeschäft) bekommen und gleich mal die Fischfrikadelle in die Hand nehmen. Sehr lecker :m Einfach mal fragen #h

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

wir haben ein Uttern 560 gemietet.Mir ging es nur um Rutenhalter zum senkrecht reinstellen. Das mit dem Trockeneis ist ne feine Sache,wenn auch bezahlbar, und für ne schöne Fischfrikadelle ist 
immer Platz. Wir haben uns nun entschieden unsere große Kühlbox mit aufs Boot zu nehmen um den Fisch gut gekühlt zu halten.

Besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Inni (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Anglerfreund:
Soll ich dir ein paar Bilder von dem Boot machen, wir sind noch vor Ort?


----------



## Robmantuto (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich habe auch für August ein Boot gemietet, habe das billigste genommen, da ich alleine unterwegs sein werde und ich den Preis nicht mit anderen teilen kann. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass die Boote kein Echolot haben. Besitze selbst eins, was sagt ihr, ist ein Echolot Pflicht? Falls einer in der Zeit auch da ist, kann gerne dazustossen und man kann sich den Mietpreis teilen. Bin ab den 19.08-02.09 drüben.


----------



## Inni (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Meine Meinung: Ohne Echo wäre ich aufgeschmissen. Da fischt man völlig blind. Auch habe ich Marke gesetzt wo wir Bisse bekommen haben und sind darüber und parallel gedriftet. 
Wir hatten das 30ps Boot mit Echo. Wobei ich mein Echo mit hatte. Blöd War nur das ich es nicht am Boot fest bekommen hatte. Erst ab Tag 2 habe ich es nach Spod erreichen an der Reling fest gemacht. Eher wackelig, nicht zur Fahrt tauglich. Aber zum driften reichte es und mit dem kenne ich mich aUS und kann etwas erkennen.

Wie exstralsunder schrieb, haben wir auch von 30m bis 50m versucht, doch da kam nix. Unsere Fische haben wir zwischen 18m und 23m bekommen. 
Unsere Ausbeuten War allerdings eher mager. Wir hatten mit Sohnemann das 3in2 Tage Angebot. Gestern war unser letzter AngelTag. 

Tag 1 wurde uns empfohlen von Spodsbjerg aus nach links zu fahren, hinter die grüne Fahrwassertonne. Da ich hier zum ersten Mal war, hatten wir schwer mit der Strömung zu tun. 400g Blei blieb nicht am Grund. 3-5mal Schnur nachlassen um an Grund zu kommen und wieder hoch pumpen. Drift 4km/h. Gefangen haben wir trotzdem, allerdings nichts auf große Gumis. Nur auf die Beifänger. Wobei hier die Reis Getringer in orange und eine grüne ca 7cm große Garnele mit goldglitter die Bringer waren. Die meisten Bisse auf 18m bis 20m. Ein fetter 60er und ca 25 Nemos. 
Gegen 16.00 sind wir dann links vor dem Hafen auf die flache Bucht und haben um die 6m noch einige Platten mit Buttlöffelsystem mit Garnelen und auch auf kleine CreatureBaits die ich vom Forellenangeln mit habe. 

Tag 2 ging südlich hinter den grünen Turm (laut Dr Catch Karte zwischen Punkt 1 und 2). Gleiches Bild: Bisse um die 20m. Nur auf Beifänger. Nicht so starke Drift wie oben. Ausbeute 1 guter Dorsch um 60, 1e Platte und 1e Markrele. Die War gute 37cm. Beim hoch leider dachte mein Sohn er hat ein fetten Dorsch dran. Die hat gut Balett gemacht . Und die ca 25 Nemos.

Tag 3 wieder südlich grüne Tonne. Heute mit Tip von IBI: Motor im Standgas nutzen und gegen die Drift rutschen. Super, endlich mit 150g gut zum Grund gekommen und gefühlt höhere Bissfrequenz. 2 gute Dorsche und wieder ca 30 Nemos. Auch Doubletten. Gegen 14.00 aufgehört, da der Wind nun mit 4-5 bließ und mir die Wellen hinten ins Boot schwapten. 

Am Di Abend waren wir auch von Land aus auf MeFo. Wir hatten sie auch 5-10m vor uns am Strand. Aber unsere Köder wollten sie nicht. Alle Arten und Farben probiert. Aber kein Biss. Die haben gemütlich die Fliegen von der Oberfläche gesammel. Rücken schauten auch raus, schätze sie auf 50-60cm. Wir hatten leider keine Fliegen/Spiro mit.

Sohnemann War Happy, er hat seine ersten Dorsche, Platten und sogar eine gute Markrele. Ich fand es nicht so erleuchtend. Die Drift und in dem Zusammenhang zu benutzenden Gewichte sind nicht meins. An unserer Ostsee vor Rügen fischen wir mit Zandergeschirr und 27g. Da fühlt man mit wie beim Zanderangeln die Bisse schön, auch die zaghaften. Da entscheidet das Gefühl über Fang oder Nichtfang, da kommt es schon mal vor das einer im Boot 30 Fische hat, der Andere 2. Hier merkt man erst das Zappeln wenn einer hängt. 
Die Fische haben uns 6 Malzeiten beschert, Dorsch gebraten u d Flundis+Markrele im TRO geräuchert. Von daher war es absolut OK. Mehr hätten wir auch nicht mitgenommen. Nur ist es nicht meine Fischerei.

Die kommende Woche wird noch Familienurlaub und ich werde noch mal versuchen eine Mefo zu erwischen. 
Allen Anderen die hier sind oder noch kommen viel Erfolg


----------



## Inni (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ein paar Bildchen


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hey Mario,
dein Zwischenbericht liest sich gut an. Wenn du möchtest kannst ja mal nen Foto vom Boot machen, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
Ich wünsche dir und deinem Sohnemann weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blunze (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit der Angelkarte im Scheckkartenvormat. Falls ja, wie lange dauert es, bis die Karte in Deutschland ankommt.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



blunze schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit der Angelkarte im Scheckkartenvormat. Falls ja, wie lange dauert es, bis die Karte in Deutschland ankommt.
> Gruß
> Tom



Moin Tom,

Das dauert so ca. 1 Woche bis die Post aus DK eintrudelt. Ob nun in Plastikformat oder in Papierform (kommt per Email) ist es ohne Perso nichts wert.
Falls Du das Geld für die Plastikarte sparen möchtest so schneide die Angelkarte einfach aus und dann einschweißen 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Robmantuto (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wo kann man die Angelkarte online kaufen?
Habe schon 
www.fisketegn.dk
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man einen Schein für das Gebiet nicht extra kaufen muss.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Angelkarte online kaufen?
> Habe schon
> www.fisketegn.dk
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass man einen Schein für das Gebiet nicht extra kaufen muss.



Da bist Du genau richtig. Der Schein ist dann für ganz Dänemark gültig. Achtung, es gibt Ausnahmen wie z.B. Flüsse wo die Erlaubnis dann extra noch vor Ort erworben werden muss.
Ach ja, den Angellschein kann man auch drekt vor Ort (Papierform) in Angelläden, Postämtern, etc. erwerben.


----------



## Robmantuto (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Gibt es da einen Unterschied, was den Preis angeht oder ist es egal ob man es vor Ort kauft oder sich den Schein zuschicken lässt?


----------



## Inni (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich habe vor Ort im Angelladen den gleichen Preis bezahlt


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Unterschied, was den Preis angeht oder ist es egal ob man es vor Ort kauft oder sich den Schein zuschicken lässt?



Für die Online Bestellung brauchst Du eine Kreditkarte und die Plastikarte ist teurer. Ansonsten sind die Preise festgelegt aber ob sich jederVerkäufer vor Ort daran hält kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Schaue mal hier. Da gibt es etliche Informationen über das Angeln in DK

http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/staatlicher-daenischer-angelschein-2540.html
http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



blunze schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit der Angelkarte im Scheckkartenvormat. Falls ja, wie lange dauert es, bis die Karte in Deutschland ankommt.
> Gruß
> Tom


Ich hab hab das plastik Kärtchen, binn seit dem nur einmal kontrolliert worden. Die haben nur einmal meinen deutlich maßigen Dorsch angeleuchtet und die Karte aus 3 m Entfernung betrachtet. Danach sind sie zu der nächsten Gruppe weiter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robmantuto (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hat jemand die App versucht?


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Hat jemand die App versucht?



Sorry, aber den Fisch möchtest Du aber noch selber fangen, oder ? :m
Ich bin der Meinung Dir, das Forum genug geholfen zu haben um eine Angelerlaubnis für DK zu erwerben. Ein wenig Eigeninitiative deinerseits wäre wünschenswert 
Fazit, lasse Dich nicht ohne DK Angelerlaubnis und mit untermaßigen Fischen erwischen. Deine Urlaubskasse wird ganz böse darunter leiden und dein Takle könnte sogar eingezogen werden.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Robmantuto (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Sorry, aber was ist an meiner Frage so verkehrt ob jemand die mobile Karte schon genutzt hat? Und was hat das mit "Angeln alleine können" zu tun?  Brauchst ja darauf nicht antworten, wenn dich das nervt. Es wurde auch hier nach der Plastikkarte gefragt und es wurde darauf geantwortet. Wo ist das Problem? Und mach dir keinen Kopf, die Karte habe ich längst erworben. Forum ist da, um sich auszutauschen und nicht die Fragenden zu kritisieren.


----------



## exstralsunder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir waren gestern (Sonntag) noch mal draußen.
Jede Menge Kleindorsch ging an den Haken. 
So wie die letzten Tage war wieder alles zwischen 10 und 30cm vertreten. Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, wie das Thünen Institut zu seinen Ergebnissen kommt.
Zudem war am Sonntag höhe Leuchtturm kaum drift.Bis dahin war es ein zähes Angeln- vor und hinter der Fahrrinne.
Zum späten Nachmittag kam ein wenig mehr Wind und damit Drift auf.
Fazit: 6 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 72 cm. Dazu jede Menge unterhalb der 50er Marke.
Jede Menge Wittlinge welche auf Makrelenvorfach bissen.
Dann hatten wir einen guten Makrelenschwarm entdeckt.
Den Makrelen ist es egal was da am Vorfach zappelt.
Egal ob Garnelenimitat , Fliege oder Federfummelzeug...die Tiger bissen wie blöde.
Zum Ende hatten wir um die 30 Makrelen, wovon die Größte 54 (!) cm war. Jede menge Kleine von ca 15-20 cm wurden wieder in ihr Element entlassen.
Sämtliche Fische (Dorsch/Wittling/Makrele) bissen an der Kante von 30 auf 20 Meter.
In den Tiefen unterhalb von 25 Metern ging kaum etwas. Deutlich mehr Bisse gab's bei 20 Metern-so wie in den Tagen zuvor. Von daher ist ein Echolot unabdingbar. Auf Wurm ging ganz gut auch Plattfisch- wie Flunder und Kliesche. 
Mit der Navionics App auf dem Handy konnte man recht fix seine Hotspots wiederfinden.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist an meiner Frage so verkehrt ob jemand die mobile Karte schon genutzt hat? Und was hat das mit "Angeln alleine können" zu tun? Brauchst ja darauf nicht antworten, wenn dich das nervt. Es wurde auch hier nach der Plastikkarte gefragt und es wurde darauf geantwortet. Wo ist das Problem? Und mach dir keinen Kopf, die Karte habe ich längst erworben. Forum ist da, um sich auszutauschen und nicht die Fragenden zu kritisieren.



Das ist genau die richtige Antwort. Du hast alles richtig geschrieben! Und da fragen sich manche Leute immer noch, warum so wenig im Board geschrieben wird.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Robmantuto (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Das ist genau die richtige Antwort. Du hast alles richtig geschrieben! Und da fragen sich manche Leute immer noch, warum so wenig im Board geschrieben wird.  Gruß Thomas


Danke für die Bestätigung. [emoji2]


----------



## Inni (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## Inni (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



angelfreund 1534 schrieb:


> Hey Mario,
> dein Zwischenbericht liest sich gut an. Wenn du möchtest kannst ja mal nen Foto vom Boot machen, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
> Ich wünsche dir und deinem Sohnemann weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil
> 
> ...



Es sind auf jeder Seite 3 Rutenhalter eingelassen (die schwarzen)


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Mario,

danke für deine Bemühungen.
 Leider ist es nicht das Boot, welches wir gemietet haben, da ich nicht die richtige Info gegeben habe. Wir haben das Uttern 560 mit Kajüte. (Bootstyp 10) gemietet. Meine Schuld, tut mir Leid.

Noch viel Spaß
Andreas


----------



## taz (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Angelfreund 1534,

wir hatten letztes Jahr ein Uttern 560 bei Nikolaj gemietet und da waren keine Rutenhalter dran. Nach einer Fischwanne solltest Du auch fragen, früher hat er uns immer eine gegeben, wenn er noch welche hatte.

Übermorgen geht's endlich los :vik:

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## taz (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wozu brauchst Du denn überhaut Rutenhalter?
Willst Du auf Meerforellen schleppen?

Für Dorsch/Plattfisch ist es besser die Rute in der Hand zu halten, kriegst die Bisse direkt/besser mit und kannst schneller reagieren. Außerdem macht es deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die Bisse in der Rute/Hand spürt


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



taz schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst Du denn überhaut Rutenhalter?
> Willst Du auf Meerforellen schleppen?
> 
> Für Dorsch/Plattfisch ist es besser die Rute in der Hand zu halten, kriegst die Bisse direkt/besser mit und kannst schneller reagieren. Außerdem macht es deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die Bisse in der Rute/Hand spürt


Zum weckstellen wärend der Fahrt is es schon ganz praktisch.


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Zum weckstellen wärend der Fahrt is es schon ganz praktisch.



ja, genau aus dem Grund, und für die zweite Rute natürlich auch nützlich.Eine fürs leichte, eine fürs schwere Fischen.

Markus, wünsche dir viel Erfolg, und lass noch ein paar Fischchen für mich über.

Petri allen die oben sind#:


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Juli 2017)

*neuer Bootsverleih in Spodsbjerg?*

Hallo,

ich plane gerade noch ein paar Tage LL für den Spätsommer / Herbst und beim googeln bootsverleih bin ich auf Alex Bootsverleih in Spodsbjerg gestoßen.|bigeyes
Noch nie von gehört, oder habe ich was verpasst?
Kennt den jemand? Ist der neu? Ähnliche / gleiche Boote wie von Nikolaj / IBI, klein wenig günstiger wie mir scheint.
Ein wenig Konkurrenz schadet ja nie, obwohl ich bei IBI hat weiß wie ich dran bin.


----------



## Carptigers (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Alex ist auch ein sehr guter Bootsvermieter.
Nett und hilfsbereit 
Die Boote sind sehr gepflegt.
Bei ihm machst du garantiert auch nichts falsch.


----------



## chaco (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kann dir nur zu ibi raten, der ist über Jahre hinweg super, auch wenn du mal mit dein eigenes Boot anreist  und ein Problem hast,hat er immer ein Ohr für dich, momentan sind hier 50 cm Dorsche zu fangen und größer, besser als letztes Jahr .


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

In welchen Tiefen fangt ihr zurzeit die Dorsche? Fahre morgen auch nach Langeland

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaco (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Also mit 42m wird datt nix, wir haben so bei 26m und flacher geangelt,denke wenn es richtig heiß ist ne Woche lang, stehen die tiefer,die meisten mit den ich spreche fangen die Tiefe,und auch schöne markieren sind da


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja ok danke. Also so zwischen 20 & 26 m. Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Angelfreund: 
Es sind 4 verstellbare Berkley hinten an Der Reeling.

@Stefan W.
Schau mal auf den letzten 2 Seiten. Da haben exstralsunder und ich Berichte der letzten Tage eingestellt


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja danke. Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ich will ja nur hoffen das in den nächsten Tagen der Wind nicht so doll wird wie es zurzeit angekündigt ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Langeland hat mir doch noch mein Traum erfüllt.
Meine erste Meerforelle. So Happy....


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri Inni. Auf die warte ich auch noch. Dran war sie schon ist aber ausgeschlitzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri heil. Mir sind auch die letzten 3 entkommen [emoji30] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Getuntes Möhrchen


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Getuntes Möhrchen


Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## rule270 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hy Flo
wiegehts euch
LG
Rudi


----------



## Stefan W. (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Eine Woche LL geht ja immer zu schnell zu Ende. Da der Urlaub im Vordergrund stand haben wir uns 3 Tage bei Ibi ein Boot gemietet. Dorsche zu finden und zu fangen ist nicht schwer. Es gibt massenweise kleine Dorsche im Baelt. Das Problem ist die Stellen und die richtige Tiefe zu finden wo die besseren sind. Ab und zu ist es mir gelungen. So konnten wir an einer Stelle Dorsche zwischen 65 und Mitte 70 cm fangen. Und dann kam der zaghafte Biss mit anschließenden harten Drill. Ich konnte meinen bisher größten Dorsch fangen. 96 cm mit 9.25 kg, und das mit ner Spinnrute. Einfach nur genial so ein Drill. Ansonsten es gibt Makrelen sehr zahlreich und in guten Größen vor Spodsbjerg. Zum Beispiel an der Grünen Tonne direkt vorm Hafen. Größe zwischen 35 und 40 cm. Machen echt Spaß an der Rute und schmecken gut. Da das Wasser noch nicht warm genug ist, stehen die Dorsche  noch nicht konzentriert im Tiefen, was die Suche so aufwendig macht.  Es gab Gruppen die in Tiefen  von 30 bis 40 m gefangen haben und andere in 18- 25m.  Allen die noch hinfahren wünsche  ich vor allem wenig Wind und eine erträgliche Strömung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cocorell (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin  Boardies,

wer von Euch ist in der Zeit vom 09.09.2017 bis 16.09.2017 ebenfalls in Lohals? Ich würde mich gerne einem Anglertrupp anschließen. Solltet Ihr auf Eurem Boot noch Platz für einen Angelkollegen haben, so würde ich mich gerne dazu gesellen. Kostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich. Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach eine PN. #h


----------



## Robmantuto (3. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich bin ab dem 19.08 da, bin allein unterwegs mit dem Boot, einen oder zwei kann ich mitnehmen, einfach melden, dann kann man sich das Boot teilen.


----------



## cocorell (3. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 19.08 da, bin allein unterwegs mit dem Boot, einen oder zwei kann ich mitnehmen, einfach melden, dann kann man sich das Boot teilen.



Schade, 19.08 ist leider ein Monat zu früh für mich. Habe mir für meinen Aufenthalt die Örnvik 500 für drei Tage angemietet. Die anderen Tage werde ich nutzen um mit meiner Frau die Insel zu erkunden und mich beim Brandungsangeln zu versuchen.
Dir wünsche ich eine tolle Zeit in Lohals und viel Fisch am Band.#h


----------



## phirania (3. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Schade, 19.08 ist leider ein Monat zu früh für mich. Habe mir für meinen Aufenthalt die Örnvik 500 für drei Tage angemietet. Die anderen Tage werde ich nutzen um mit meiner Frau die Insel zu erkunden und mich beim Brandungsangeln zu versuchen.
> Dir wünsche ich eine tolle Zeit in Lohals und viel Fisch am Band.#h




Dann will ich aber auch ein paar Bülders sehen.
Fische Fänge und Natur..


----------



## cocorell (4. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



phirania schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber auch ein paar Bülders sehen.
> Fische Fänge und Natur..



Was treibst Du Dich denn hier rum?|bigeyes:q
Das mit den Fangbildern , falls ich was fange, haben wir ja schon besprochen. Naturbülders, junge Badenixen in knappe Bükünis :q sind nicht meine Spezialität, habe keine Kamera dafür.:vik:


----------



## danalf (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Keiner zum schreiben da?
Walter,ab wann bist Du vor Ort?


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Lief gut letzte Woche.


----------



## Helmand (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Sehr ruhig hier im Moment... Bin ab Samstag für 2 Wochen vor Ort, hoffe dann den einen oder anderen zu treffen. IBI-Sommerservice müsste dann eigentlich auch sein - war da schon mal jemand? Bin schon gespannt und freue mich auf einen schönen Angel- und Familienurlaub. Bis dann, Petri Heil!


----------



## Stulle (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Lief gut letzte Woche.


Petri Heil, schöne fänge.


----------



## Zanderman (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Helmand,
den Sommerservice kannst Du sicherlich besuchen.Walter (Multe) ist eigentlich immer informiert was aktuell  und wo und wie aktuell gefangen wird.- Wir freuen uns jedenfalls immer auf einen kleinen Klönschnack mit ihm und den anwesenden Anglern, denn es hilft auch den "erfahrenen" LL-Anglern in der meist kurzen Zeit vor Ort schneller an den Fisch zu kommen.
Ich wünsche allen dicke Fische, wir sind ab dem 20.08. für eine Woche wieder vor Ort mit unserem Boot "Sabse" und wollen dieses Jahr  auch mal ein wenig Neues ( für uns vor Langeland) probieren, wir werden weniger pilken als in den letzten Jahren und dafür etwas mehr schleppen... schauen wir mal...
Petri Euch allen


----------



## Zanderman (8. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri Carptigers,
schöne Bilder und tolle Fische...da juckt es schon mächtig in den Fingern


----------



## cocorell (9. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Lief gut letzte Woche.



Sagenhaft, dickes Petri...#6

Hoffentlich hast Du noch genügend Verwandtschaft für mich übrig gelassen, wenn ich im September dort bin....|wavey:


----------



## Palerado (10. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Bin auch ab Samstag da. Mal schauen ob ich Sonntag bei IBI vorbei schaue


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Spodsbjerg,
netter Bericht und wunderschöne Photos,
vielen Dank dafür, die Vorfreude wächst dadurch natürlich immer mehr:l
Hoffentlich wird Mutters Arm wieder#6#6

Wir starten Samstag auf Sonntag nächster Woche, da sehen wir uns ja vielleicht noch kurz im Hafen.

Zum Thema Blitzschlaggefahr auf dem Sportboot empfehle ich folgendes zu lesen:
Der wichtigste Punkt vorab: Gewitter zieht auf? Hebel auf den Tisch und mit Volldampf in den Hafen...wenn das nicht möglich ist muss man einiges unterscheiden von der Bootsart:
http://www.boote-magazin.de/ratgeber/bootspraxis/bloss-kein-blitz-aus-heiterem-himmel/a41469.html

Immer eine sichere Heimkehr wünscht
michael


----------



## roofvisser (11. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Gestern ein toller tag auf die Langelandbelt :vik:

https://youtu.be/-93hNzVTCVc


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Petri roofvisser#6,

da habt ihr ja mal wieder gut zugeschlagen. Tolle Fische, so lieben wir unser Langeland.


----------



## ole-brumm (12. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Allen die jetzt oben sind kann ich nur raten auch mal ne halbe Stunde länger an einer Stelle fischen und nicht nur fahren fahren fahren. Petri #6




Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben denn ganz genau so sieht es aus. Dieses Jahr will "Gut Ding Weile haben" und man sollte sich nen paar Minuten mehr Zeit nehmen, dann klappt es auch. 
Wir sind jetzt seit einer Woche hier in Spodsbjerg und das BESTE ist ... dieses Jahr DREI Wochen!!! :q:q:q:q :vik:

Raus waren wir in der letzten Woche vier mal und haben jedes Mal unsere "Fünf" Küchendorsche pro Kopf bekommen + nen paar schöne Makrelen. Es ist allerdings unfassbar wie viele kleine Dorsche hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Gibt es irgendwelche Tips wo sich die Makrelen rumtreiben?


----------



## Stefan W. (12. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Überall

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole-brumm (12. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Palerado schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Tips wo sich die Makrelen rumtreiben?



Leider nein. Makrelen sind immer aktiv und schwimmen bzw jagen umher, da gibt es leider keine Hotspots. Das liegt daran das sie keine Schwimmblase haben, daher müssen sie immer schwimmen und haben auch immer Hunger.
Sie sind aber so gierig das sie auch Pilker, Gummifische und Beifänger attackieren. Ich hatte schon mehrfach Dubletten beim Hochkurbeln. Du brauchst also nicht undbedingt ein System, oder halt mit dem Boot schleppen, macht auch manchmal Spaß und hin und wieder kann man auch im Sommer nen Mefo überlisten.


----------



## Greenhorn (12. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Verlustmeldung:
Mein besonders pfiffiger Angelkollege Peter hat bei N54 55 177 E10 53 671 südöstlich der nördlichen roten Tonne die kleine blaue Zebco-Kiste aussenbords gereinigt. Leider hat er dabei das inliegende Gitterrost verklappt.
Wir bitten um intensive Befischung des Spots und im Erfolgsfall Abgabe des Rosts beim Hafenmeister.


----------



## Zanderman (13. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hi Michael, danke für den Link.......glaube da haben wir dann doch richtig gehandelt . Könnte gut sein das wir uns noch sehen da wir wahrscheinlich schon Freitag morgens aufschlagen werden. Wünsche dir bis dahin einen erfolgreichen Urlaub auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Bis übernächste Woche #6



Hi Rolf,
immer gerne.-
Wir werden unser Boot wahrscheinlich erst Sonntag vormittag wieder rausholen, wenn denn das Seewetter mitspielt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mahlzeit.

Am 26.08. geht es in Richtung Langeland.
Das Ziel ist Bagenkop.
Da das letze Jahr dort "entäuschend" war, hätte ich gern gewusst ob der ein oder andere Vllt. so nett wäre und mir Stellen mit guter Aussicht auf Platte verraten könnte.
Gern hier oder per PN.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## exstralsunder (14. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

entweder aus dem Hafen rechts rum raus-Richtung Ristinge Klint.
Oder eben links rum -um Gulstav rum-zum Leuchtturm.
Von See aus aufs Land guckend: rechts neben dem Leuchtturm. Nicht tiefer als 10 Meter.  Wobei die Plattfische eigentlich überall zu fangen sind. Wir hatten diesen Sommer überall in allen möglichen Tiefen, Klieschen, Flundern und Schollen. Bissen alle auf Seeringler.


----------



## Robmantuto (14. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> entweder aus dem Hafen rechts rum raus-Richtung Ristinge Klint.
> Oder eben links rum -um Gulstav rum-zum Leuchtturm.
> Von See aus aufs Land guckend: rechts neben dem Leuchtturm. Nicht tiefer als 10 Meter.  Wobei die Plattfische eigentlich überall zu fangen sind. Wir hatten diesen Sommer überall in allen möglichen Tiefen, Klieschen, Flundern und Schollen. Bissen alle auf Seeringler.


Gibt es auch Alternativköder auf Platten? Hat es jemand mit Muscheln versucht?


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Alternativköder auf Platten? Hat es jemand mit Muscheln versucht?


Muscheln und schnecken oder Heringe gehen sind aber Notlösungen. Tobis sind für Steinbutt wohl super aber das ist für Kenner.


----------



## Nin-ja (18. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Video von SDM Fishing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9yU4yerc18

 #h Ninja


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hört auf mit solchen Videos. Dieses Revier macht mich fertig. Ich fange nur Kleindorsch. Eine Woche hier und nichts vernünftiges...


----------



## Stefan W. (18. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dann hast du wohl die falschen Stellen! Wo bist du denn in Spodsbjerg? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja. Muss wohl an den Stellen liegen. Oder ich bin zu blöde. Das will ich mal nicht pauschal ausschließen


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ja. Muss wohl an den Stellen liegen. Oder ich bin zu blöde. Das will ich mal nicht pauschal ausschließen



Geh um 20 Uhr zum IBI Sommerservice im Hafen, da wird Walter dir helfen. Einfach ansprechen, er hat immer Tipps zu Stellen und Ködern. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Palerado (20. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nicht mal das hat bisher geholfen. Mit Walter habe ich schon gequatscht. Ich werde mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch bringen. Vielleicht konzentriere ich mich auf Platte.


----------



## Helmand (25. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Schon wieder sind zwei Wochen Langeland vorbei. Schön war es wieder, trotz nicht ganz einfacher Bedingungen. Entweder Ententeich mit null Wind, null Strömung und praller Sonne oder von allem gleich deutlich zu viel... Aber perfekte Bedingungen hat man ja selten, und die Insel hat ja außer Fisch auch noch mehr zu bieten. Gefangen haben wir auch, schöne Platte, große Makrelen und auch anständige Dorsche. Trotz Nachhilfe von Walter Kaiser und seiner Frau beim Ibi-Sommerservice (sehr empfehlenswert) haben wir die ganz großen aber nicht erwischt. Müssen wir halt noch mal wiederkommen!


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dorsche in super Größen sind im Moment  zu fangen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Aber wo? 
Sind seit gestern in Bagenkop und können leider keine Erfolge vermelden. 
Nur ein 40er Dorsch und 5 Platte. Mehr war in 10 Stunden angeln nicht drin. Und das bei drei Anglern. 
Tipps nehme ich also gern entgegen.


----------



## Helmand (27. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir haben überwiegend recht tief (>26 m) gefangen, an Kanten und Hügeln mit ordentlich Strömung. Also die Fahrrinne mit ihren Kanten und die tieferen Gräben ausprobieren, da sollte was gehen. Wir haben nur mit relativ kleinen Gummis an Jigköpfen geangelt, alles was nach Krebs aussieht und schön wackelt brachte auch Fisch. Die Köder müssen aber direkt am Grund laufen. Auf flacherem Wasser gab es nur kleine Dorsche bis ca. 40 cm, davon aber jede Menge. Platte liefen auch gut, haben wir aber nur bei zuviel Wind gezielt beangelt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich vermute im Gebiet Spodsberg? Denn Bagenkop bis Grüne Tonne waren nur Minis.


----------



## Kneuer (29. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

so wie es aussieht, darf ich nächstes Jahr im Spätsommer 2 Wochen mit Familie und Freunden nach Langeland. Wir sind 2 Angler und wollen natürlich nicht nur fischen, aber auch ein wenig die Schnüre wässern.

Wir planen gegen Ende August zu reisen, da ist die Hauptsaison für Badetouristen langsam zu Ende und man bekommt tolle Ferienhäuser zu erschwinglichen Preisen.

Meine Frage an die Spezialisten: Da wir ja nur nebenbei ein wenig fischen wollen, gern auch vom Ufer aus, brauchen wir kein Boot für 2 Wochen. Wenn es uns aber in den Fingern juckt, wollen wir auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage ein Boot mieten. Kriegt man auf die Schnelle, wenn man ganz in der Früh am Bootsverleih auftaucht in der Regel noch ein Boot oder sind die im Normalfall alle ausgebucht? Von wo aus wir rausfahren ist uns herzlich egal, da wir für alles gerüstet sein sollten.
Auch der Zielfisch ist uns egal, ob Dorsch in Spodsbjerg, Platte in Lohals oder sonst was... Ein top Echo hab ich portabel und nehm es auch mit.

Oder meint ihr, wir sollten auf Nummer sicher gehen und doch gleich ein Boot für 2 Wochen mieten... Das wären aber mindestens 700€ für 2 Mann und damit schon recht happig für ein paar Ausfahrten...

Sollte das mit den Booten, zum Beispiel auch mit Reservierung am Vortag,  nicht klappen, kriegt man spontan noch Restplätze auf einem Kutter?

Dann noch meine Frage zur Ausrüstung:
Pilker für die Ostsee in allen Klassen sind vorhanden bis 200g. Wenns schwerer werden muss, machts keinen Spaß mehr, dann gehen wir auf Platte.
Gummifische und sonstiges Gummigetier haben wir sicher auch im Gepäck inklusive Jigköpfe von 30 bis 130g.

An Ruten haben wir Spinnruten bis 100g (Zandergerät) mit 4000er salzwasserfester Rolle und Schnur mit rund 8-10kg Tragkraft. Die sollten zum leichten Pilken taugen.
Fürs Gröbere sind Ruten mit 200g bzw. 250g WG und 5000er Rollen mit 13kg Geflecht am Start.

Müsste passen, oder was meint ihr?

Insgesamt bin ich frohen Mutes, denn was man an Fängen von kleinen Dorschen in der ganzen westlichen Ostsee so liest, müssten doch nächstes Jahr starke Jahrgänge auf die Köder warten.

Danke schonmal für evtl. Hilfestellungen!

Nachtrag: Lohnt es sich, auch Brandungsangeln einzupacken. In anderen Teilen der westlichen Ostsee ist Brandungsangeln ja erst so ab Oktober wirklich aussichtsreich...
Da ich aber seit letztem Jahr der absolute Brandungsfan bin, wäre es super, wenn man vom Ufer aus auch mit Fangaussichten anrücken kann.


----------



## buttweisser (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ob nächstes Jahr im Spätsommer spontan Boote frei sind, kann niemand voraussagen. Und ob es sich lohnt, wegen 2-3 Tagen Boot fahren ein Boot 14 Tage lang zu mieten, dass muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich würde es nicht machen.

Mit der Brandung im Sommer ist es so eine Sache. Es gibt Jahre, da funktioniert es und Jahre, da klappt es nicht. Diesen Sommer z.B. gingen Plattfische vom Ufer aus richtig gut. Manchmal kann man auch mit Dorschen rechnen, sofern es welche gibt.  Gute Sommerdorsche in der Brandung, habe ich selbst schon 2 mal im August erlebt. Das ist allerdings schon paar Jahre her. Allerdings gibt es im Sommer auch viele Köderdiebe in Form von Krabben. Auf die richtigen Montagen kommt es dann an.

Also das Brandungsgeschirr einfach einpacken.


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer oder andere Angler,

Ich musste leider kurzfristig meinen geplanten Urlaub vom 16.09. - 30.09. / Haus von IBI / Slaaenvanget 6 und Boot Typ 2 für den gleichen Zeitraum aus beruflichen Gründen absagen.:c
Falls jemand noch etwas für den Zeitraum sucht so kontaktiert bitte Nikolaj von IBI.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

hoffentlich nix Schlimmes.....


----------



## Kneuer (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ob nächstes Jahr im Spätsommer spontan Boote frei sind, kann niemand voraussagen. Und ob es sich lohnt, wegen 2-3 Tagen Boot fahren ein Boot 14 Tage lang zu mieten, dass muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich würde es nicht machen.
> [...]
> Also das Brandungsgeschirr einfach einpacken.



Danke Dir buttweiser für die Ratschläge. Dass es definitiv keiner vorhersagen kann, das ist mir klar. Meine Frage war eher an die erfahrenen Langelandfahrer, ob aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre möglich ist, abzuleiten, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, ein Boot spontan zu bekommen.

Evtl. kann mir auch noch jemand sagen, bis zu welcher Windstärke es beispielsweise ab Spodsbjerg mit Westwind verhältnismäßig ungefährlich ist, rauszufahren bzw. ab welcher Windstärke es besser ist, im Hafen zu bleiben... Gerade für mich als (noch) recht unerfahrenen Kapitän wären eure Einschätzungen da sehr wertvoll.


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hoffentlich nix Schlimmes.....



Hi Thomas,

Nein, es ist überhaupt nichts schlimmes #h Dennoch, danke der Nachfrage.

2018 für Juni und September incl. Boot für jeweils 2 Wochen  ist bei IBI schon gebucht. Ich habe das schönste Haus am Platz, nämlich Drejet 26 :vik:
Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## chaco (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nix da schönste Haus hab ich! Gegenüber Brugsen,priv. Strand,erste Reihe,1 min zu Fuß zum Hafen.


----------



## cocorell (31. August 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Kneuer,

wie Buttweisser schon schrieb..."muss jeder so entscheiden wie er es meint".
Wenn Ihr schon zwei Wochen dort seid und eh vor habt Euch auch beim Brandungsangeln auszutoben, so splittet doch die zwei Wochen. Eine Woche mit dem Boot raus, die andere Woche Brandungsangeln. So umgeht Ihr den Umstand ein Boot für zwei Wochen mieten zu müssen. Klar ist man auch dann immer vom Wetter abhängig. Den Gedanken setze ich einfach mal voraus. Was das anmieten vom Boot anbelangt, so sollte man immer auf Nummer sicher gehen und rechtzeitig ein Boot anmieten. Ich möchte mich hier als das berühmte und viel zitierte Beispiel nehmen. Von 09.09 bis 16.09 bin ich in Lohals, habe ebenfalls vor meine Angelwoche aufzuteilen, drei Tage Brandungsangeln  und  drei Tage mit dem Boot raus (wenn das Wetter es zulässt). Das Boot ist schon seit Wochen angemietet, weil ich mich da auf keine Lotterie einlassen wollte. Spielt das Wetter die drei Tage nicht mit, so habe ich halt Pech gehabt.
Wann wäre es sinnvoll im Hafen zu bleiben? Schau Dir an was die "erfahrenen Bootsführer" machen. Bleiben die im Hafen, solltest Du auch im Hafen bleiben! Sprech andere Bootsführer im Hafen an! Ansonsten besser mal übervorsichtig sein als ungwollt in der Ostsee schwimmen gehen.
Viel Spaß auf Langeland#h


----------



## Kneuer (1. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo an alle,

danke für die Ratschläge. Ich werde mit meinen Mitreisenden nochmal darüber beratschlagen.

Beste Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Kneuer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> danke für die Ratschläge. Ich werde mit meinen Mitreisenden nochmal darüber beratschlagen.
> 
> ...




Moinsen Kneuer,
es ist genau so wie cocorell empfiehlt: Bleib besser im Hafen wenn kein anderer rausfährt...egal was Wetterberichte oder Glaskugelgucker empfehlen.Gerade als "frischer/heißer Angler" vor Ort fragt man sich oft warum bei dieser See keiner rausfährt da man kaum Welle /Gischtköpfe bemerkt.Das ändert sich dann schlagartig wenn man die erste Pfütze im Kahn hat. Die Prognosen vom Windfinder-DMI oder Windy sind zwar generell o.k. aber der LL Belt ist oft eine Extranummer für sich und birgt plötzliche Überraschungen..Wind und Strömungsunterschiede kannst Du oftmals an einem recht kurzen Uferabschnitt schon erleben...weitere Entfernungen zum Ufer machen dies bestimmt nicht unwahrscheinlicher, auch bei Westwind ist alles drin .- Es gibt immer Ausweichmöglichkeiten auf LL  ...oder notfalls P&T auf Fünen besuchen (bei Interesse einfach Thomas im Angelladen ansprechen der hat immer gute Tips).
MfG
michael


----------



## cocorell (2. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin, 

gibt es evtl. aktuelle Fangberichte zu LL? Interessant wären, ganz klar, die Dorschfänge aber auch Fänge auf Platte in der Gegend um Lohals ( Brandungsangeln ). Wie schauts mit Makrele aus? 
Und noch eine Frage....ich hatte mal eine super App über Wetterberichte und Seeverhältnisse ( Wind, Wellengang etc. ) Leider ist diese App auf meinem defekten Smartphone und ich habe den Namen der App vergessen..#q
Wenn Ihr mir die Eine oder Andere App empfehlen könnt wäre das prima, vielleicht ist ja meine verlorene App dabei.
Ich sag da schon mal Danke im Voraus.|wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (2. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> gibt es evtl. aktuelle Fangberichte zu LL? Interessant wären, ganz klar, die Dorschfänge aber auch Fänge auf Platte in der Gegend um Lohals ( Brandungsangeln ). Wie schauts mit Makrele aus?
> Und noch eine Frage....ich hatte mal eine super App über Wetterberichte und Seeverhältnisse ( Wind, Wellengang etc. ) Leider ist diese App auf meinem defekten Smartphone und ich habe den Namen der App vergessen..#q
> ...



Moin Moin,

Vielleicht war es *Windfinder* |waveyiese App ist, so finde ich recht zuverlässig.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## cocorell (2. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Windfinder- App. Ist zwar nicht die die ich hatte macht aber einen soliden Eindruck#6


----------



## Oberhausen57 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,

oder war es diese https://www.windy.com

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nordlicht112 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi,

ich persönlich habe mir dmi vejr heruntergeladen.
Hat ziemlich gute Berichte, regional sehr genau und zutreffend. 
Finde ich in Sachen Windvorhersage für den Bereich der Belte wesentlich genauer.

Und zum Thema Seesicherheit:
https://sicher-auf-see.de/safetrx/

Finde ich eine sehr gute Lösung - Danke an die DGzRS ! 

PS irgendjemand noch beim Bootsangeln / Königsangeln in der ersten Oktoberwoche oben ? 

Gruß Malte


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Nordlicht112 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine sehr gute Lösung - Danke an die DGzRS !


Kann man nie oft genug betonen!


----------



## cocorell (4. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ein dickes Dankeschön an die DGzRS. Eine Organisation die Leben rettet!
Ich hab mir die App und deren Angebote mal angeschaut. Ohne Zweifel eine sehr hilfreiche Sache. Hilft, soweit ich es verstanden habe aber nur in deutschen Gewässern. Wie auch immer, man muss mit dem nötigen Respekt an eine geplante Bootstour gehen. Risikofreude oder unbedachtes Handeln sind die falschen Ratgeber. 
So der Countdown läuft, am Samstag geht's los. Eine Woche Langeland |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (4. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> gibt es evtl. aktuelle Fangberichte zu LL? Interessant wären, ganz klar, die Dorschfänge aber auch Fänge auf Platte in der Gegend um Lohals ( Brandungsangeln ). Wie schauts mit Makrele aus?
> Und noch eine Frage....ich hatte mal eine super App über Wetterberichte und Seeverhältnisse ( Wind, Wellengang etc. ) Leider ist diese App auf meinem defekten Smartphone und ich habe den Namen der App vergessen..#q
> ...


Auch wenn es hier nicht richtig hingehört, im Playstore unter meine Apps Sammlung kannst du sehen was du auf anderen Geräten des selben Accounts installiert hast.


----------



## cocorell (5. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier nicht richtig hingehört, im Playstore unter meine Apps Sammlung kannst du sehen was du auf anderen Geräten des selben Accounts installiert hast.



Stimmt....das hättest Du mir auch was früher sagen können..|rolleyes
Da sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr. #6
Jetzt habe ich mich aber für die Windfinder entschieden.
Den Praxistest hat die App auch schon bestanden. Ein Freund von mir ist gerade auf Langeland und nutzt jetzt auch diese App und bestätigte mir das selbst die Angaben der Wellenhöhe ziemlich konkret sind. Windstärke und Dünung sind für Kleinbootangler doch die Informationen die man braucht.
Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis auf "my appstore".


----------



## spin89 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin. 

die letzte September Woche geht es für mich und 5 Kumpels nach Langeland/Bagenkop  Von euch zu der Zeit noch jemand am Start? Man könnte sich dann ja ggf absprechen wo es gut läuft. 

Auch wenn wir von Bagenkop aus mit dem Boot starten fahre ich viele Spots an die auch von spodsbjerg auch angefahren werden 

Über aktuelle fangberichte würde ich mich freuen. Meinerseits wird nach oder ggf sogar im Urlaub auch einer folgen. 

Grüße 

Lasse


----------



## CaSp3r (6. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind mit 5 Mann ab 30.09 in Bukkemose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mein lieber Schwan - Glückwunsch und Danke für den Bericht.

und nach den Fotos warens ja nicht nur "Kleine" ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

irre. 

Wen das die Thünenleute, diese "Wissenschaftler",  sehen würden, wärst Du ein Lügner, das ist Dir schon klar, gelle?? 

Mit den Kleinen (dies nicht geben darf) , wie mit den Großen (die alle schon abgefischt sein müssen) ...


----------



## chaco (11. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nix da auf Klaus seiner baustelle war ich auch10mal wenn du Glück hast ist der Steg da,und Sandstrand hast auch nicht, egal jeder wie er mag, Hauptsache urlaub gefällt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri dessen bin ich mir bewusst . Da ich aber nicht von irgendeinem bezahlt werde wird man mir wohl eher glauben und die bilder sind nicht aussem photo shop. Zudem geht mir deren meinung am a.... Vorbei #6


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Mahlzeit. 

Eigentlich wollte einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Angelurlaubswoche vom 26.08. bis 03.09. schreiben. 
Aber dank "alten" Leuten wird er sehr kurz. 
Was war passiert? 
Wir waren drei Angler. Der Freund von meiner Mutter,  mein Schwager und ich. 
Mein Schwager war zum ersten Mal auf Langeland, ich zum zweiten Mal und der Freund von meiner Mutter zum 20. - 25. mal. 
Ausgangshafen war Bagenkop, so wie seit Jahren. Angefahren wurden die immer gleichen Stellen, so wie es die letzten 20 Jahre auch schon gemacht wurde und das bei immer schlechteren Fängen. Trotz Diskussionen und Beschlüssen  am Abend, darüber das man mal in andere Gebiete fahren sollte blieb unser "Langelandkenner" stur und wir klopfen weiterhin 10 Stunden am Tag die Ostsee dort ab, wo er sich auskennt,  ohne Erfolge vermelden zu können. Das Ende vom Lied waren bei 50-60 Angelstunden mit meist 5 Ruten im Wasser 3 Dorsche 40, 45 und 58 cm. 2 Makrelen,  6 Platten, 2 Knurrhähne, 3 Hornhechte und eine Hand voll Hering. 
Natürlich haben wir mehr gefangen aber untermassige Fische gehören erwähnt aber nicht zu den Fängen dazu gezählt. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen das die vielen Kleindorsche ein gutes Zeichen sind. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen das nächste mal, neues zu probieren und die Sturen alten Herren zu Hause zu lassen. 

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Angelurlaubswoche vom 26.08. bis 03.09. schreiben.
> Aber dank "alten" Leuten wird er sehr kurz.
> ...



Man sollte sich halt vorher überlegen mit wem man in Urlaub fährt :q|kopfkrat


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Nee nee dieses Jahr nicht. Der Urlaub wurde mir bezahlt. Da hieß es mitfahren oder sein lassen. Aber die Situation am Wasser war dann trotzdem unschön..... 

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Nee nee dieses Jahr nicht. Der Urlaub wurde mir bezahlt. Da hieß es mitfahren oder sein lassen. Aber die Situation am Wasser war dann trotzdem unschön.....
> 
> Grüße aus Berlin



Das ist natürlich ein Argument


----------



## derrik (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo TrimmiBerlin.Danke für deinen Bericht. Ich war letztes Jahr auch in Bagenkop. Bei uns war auch nicht viel Los an allen bekannten Stellen.Wir hatten dazu auch noch Pech mit dem Wetter.Dieses Jahr geht es mehr zum Brandungsangeln.Eventuell für 2-3 Tage ein Boot,wenn das Wetter mitspielt.Bin im Oktober auf Langeland. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich habe vieles probiert. Stundenlang passiv Koeder angeboten. Von Krabbe bis Möhrchen war alles dabei. Nichts passierte. Die drei Dorsche fing ich alle aug einen orangefarbenen Beifaenger der gute 70 cm vom Blei  entfernt war, also "weit" weg vom Grund. 
So schön Bagenkop sein mag aber noch einmal dort den Ausgangslage haben, mag ich nicht. 

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Klapps kallikay (13. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kann ich auf Langeland auch mit dem eigenen Boot irgendwo einen Liegeplatz für eine Woche bekommen?
Oder liegen Eure Boote am Strand an der Boje?

Grüße aus HH


----------



## phirania (13. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Kollege von mir ist auch diese Woche dort,bin mal gespannt auf die Fänge vor Ort...


----------



## SFVNOR (13. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Klapps kallikay schrieb:


> Kann ich auf Langeland auch mit dem eigenen Boot irgendwo einen Liegeplatz für eine Woche bekommen?
> Oder liegen Eure Boote am Strand an der Boje?
> 
> Grüße aus HH



Moin Moin,

Wenn Du nach Spodsbjerg möchtest so rufe mal den folgenden Link auf und kontaktiere den Hafenmeister. 

www.spodsbjerghavn.dk

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Snakemen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin an alle Langeland-Fans,
Notfall:
Haben ein Haus vom 23.09. - 30.09. in Botofte direkt am Wasser gebucht, allerdings  fällt kurzfristig aufgrund Krankheit ein (von 2) Mitfahrern aus. Daher die Frage ob jemand kurzfristig Interesse hat das Haus zu übernehmen oder aber auch gerne mitzufahren. 
Abfahrt wäre ab Seesen an der A 7. 
bei Interesse und für Details bitte PN 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## cocorell (22. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Trimmi Berlin,

Spodsbjerg,  Bagenkop oder Bukemose sind auf Langeland die s.g. Hotspots.
Das heißt aber nicht das da auch heiß gefangen wird. Ich war eine Woche in Lohals 09.09-16.09 und hatte mir für drei Tage ein Boot von Bealtferie gemietet. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar. Unbedenklich zu empfehlen. Das Wetter spielte leider nicht ganz mit, so das ich eigentlichen  nur den Freitag, der letzte Angeltag meiner Tour, auf's Meer konnte. Ich habe auf einen "alten  Hasen" gehört der mir sagte....vergiss die Hotspots...fahr in die andere Richtung. Nach 40 untermaßige Dorsche habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Dafür gab es eine Kiste voll mit Makrelen,  die meisten um die 45cm und sehr kampfstark. Vielleicht ist das für Dich, für Deine nächste Tour, von Interesse.|wavey:


----------



## spin89 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin 

jemand von euch auch grad da?
Ich in seit gestern Abend am Start. Heute ging es raus leider mit magerer Ausbeute.
3 Platte davon eine richtig gute und einiges an Untermaßigen Dorschen sowie Wittling. Ich hoffe morgen geht mehr.
Falls jemand aktuelle tips hat kann er mir gerne auch privat schreiben.

Grüße Lasse


----------



## Kanaril (29. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo,
Ich fahre morgen los für eine Woche. Endlich wieder Langeland. Werde aber Brandungsangeln und vll an den Put&Take je nach Wetter. 
Schnur ins Wasser & ich freu mich tot


----------



## derrik (29. September 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Kanaril .Viel Spaß und Erfolg nächste Woche. Hoffe auf Berichte von dir . Bin in 2 Wochen da .


----------



## Kanaril (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hmtja,
Lief überhaupt nicht dieses Jahr. War wetterbedingt recht viel am Put&Take in Spodsbjerg (der andere wird gerade ausgebaggert). Ergebnis 1 Fisch und die Brandung ergab einen Minidorsch...... Tja, muss ich wohl nochmal hin...


----------



## derrik (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo.                                                                                                     Hier mein WochenBericht aus Langeland. Vom Boot aus nur Kleindorsch , wenn überhaupt. Von Land lief es besser.Viel Plattfisch , aber man muß die Stellen auch suchen .Haben viel abgeangelt und dann oberhalb von Tranekaer gefangen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Derrik,
 hast Du es auch im Süden versucht, wir wollen in 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal nach LL. Es soll beim Brandungs- und Spinnfischen bleiben.

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wir sind in zwei Wochen auch endlich wieder auf der Insel.
Brandung und Spinnfischen ist angesagt. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.
Eventuell mal für einen Tag ein Boot....mal schauen. |wavey:


----------



## derrik (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Carsten . Ja haben wir , aber entweder stand der Wind voll drauf oder alles voll mit  Kraut. Spinnfischer hab ich auch jede Menge gesehen weiß aber nicht ob die was gefangen haben .


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Derrik,
> hast Du es auch im Süden versucht, wir wollen in 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal nach LL. Es soll beim Brandungs- und Spinnfischen bleiben.
> 
> BG
> Carsten



Das haben wir Anfang Oktober auch so gemacht, war das erste Mal auf LL. Wir haben uns ein paar Spots gesucht per Google Maps und hin da. Platten gingen sehr gut, Dorsch haben wir nach einem Versuch abends eingestellt, zu viele Zwerge. Dann war ich jeweils 2 Abende Spinnfischen und mit der ersten Mefo hat es auch geklappt. Wir konnten nur die Ostseite befischen, da Wind ständig stark aus West kam.
Fahren im Mai wieder hin, auf Platte und Hornis.

Petri Martin


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin
das hört sich doch vielversprechend an, den Angelführer
von der Rapsbande habt ich auch bestellt und dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen.
Vg Carsten


----------



## Stulle (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Süden und Südosten sollte um die Zeit genau richtig sein. Der rapsbande guide hat mich auch schon zu vielen guten stellen gebracht, nur manche Informationen sind etwas veraltet


----------



## SFVNOR (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moinsens,

Meine Ausgabe des LL-Führers von der Rapsbande ist von 2007 (2.Auflage) 
Ist also schon etwas älter aber ob es eine neue Ausgabe gibt weiß ich nicht ;+

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

IBI hat abgeräumt und nun beginnt das lange Warten auf den Beginn 2018.
Allen viel Vorfreude|rolleyes

Gruß
Tom:vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> IBI hat abgeräumt und nun beginnt das lange Warten auf den Beginn 2018.
> Allen viel Vorfreude|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Tom:vik:


 

Hat Nikolaj schon alle Boote aus dem Wasser? |bigeyes


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Jo, sieht ziemlich leer aus.

Der macht jetzt erstmal wohl verdienten Urlaub.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Jo, sieht ziemlich leer aus.
> 
> Der macht jetzt erstmal wohl verdienten Urlaub.


 
Mist, wollten uns nächste Woche für einen Tag eine Nussschale zum Platten klopfen bei ihm mieten.
Von Dienstag auf Mittwoch scheint es ein Windfenster zu geben, was das zugelassen hätte.
Aber wenn alle Boote schon raus sind, ham wa halt Pech gehabt. :c:c


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Platte holen wir uns nächste Woche vom Strand beim brandeln |rolleyes


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Platte holen wir uns nächste Woche vom Strand beim brandeln |rolleyes


 
Ja, das haben wir auch vor. Die Waffen sind geladen und bereit! :vik:

Aber so ein Tag auf dem Bötchen macht auch Spaß. Ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Plattenangeln mit deutlich höherer Frequenz.

Vielleicht begegnet man sich ja mal am Strand. #h


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Mist, wollten uns nächste Woche für einen Tag eine Nussschale zum Platten klopfen bei ihm mieten.
> Von Dienstag auf Mittwoch scheint es ein Windfenster zu geben, was das zugelassen hätte.
> Aber wenn alle Boote schon raus sind, ham wa halt Pech gehabt. :c:c



Ein paar boote sind wohl noch im Wasser. Siehe webcam


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ein paar boote sind wohl noch im Wasser. Siehe webcam


 
Hab ich leider von der Arbeit keinen Zugriff drauf.
Ich beobachte mal weiter den Windfinder (ändert sich stündlich) und wenn's passen sollte, frag ich halt mal bei Thomas im Laden nach.
Ich bin schon froh, wenn's nicht so nass von oben wird.
Fahren mit der Familie und wenn's regnet ist's halt schxxße und macht mir dann auch nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Werden immer mehr.
Sind noch einige im Wasser.


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@Windelwilli

Moinsens,

Rufe doch Nikolaj einfach mal an und frage nach einem Boot. Nächste Woche sollte noch Saison sein weil der 31.10. auf die Wochenmitte trifft.
Nikolaj wird dort wohl so wie ich Ihn seit Jahren kenne bestimmt eine Lösung finden #6
Die WebCam von heute 17:30 zeigt noch Boote an und ich meine auch ein Typ2 gesehen zu haben.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Windelwilli
> 
> Moinsens,
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

Du hast prinzipiell natürlich Recht und normal mache ich das auch so.
Nur dieses mal möchte ich ungern vor-reservieren weil die Gefahr zu groß ist, an dem bestimmten Tag dann doch nicht wegen Wind und Wetter fahren zu können. 
Ich werde am Montag vor Ort sehen wie die Bedingungen die Woche sind und dann mal bei Thomas vorbei fahren und fragen. 
Und wenn's nichts wird mit dem Bötchen, auch kein Weltuntergang, wird halt gebrandelt und außerdem wartet meine Frau immer noch auf ihre erste Spinn-Mefo und ich wollte mein Glück mal vom Strand aus mit Texas-Rig und G-Tail Saturn versuchen. Was vom Boot klappt, sollte doch auch vom Strand aus möglich sein.

Viele Grüße, Andreas   #h


----------



## Nin-ja (7. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

https://youtu.be/EwGanotg2_k

 Neue Video von September.


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hej Nin-ja

wie gewohnt tolle Bilder. Alle fangen immer weniger, aber ihr scheint dafür immer besser zu fangen. Mein NEID sei mit EUCH  

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wie ihr eure Geberstange befestigt. Wir hatten sie auch schon mit Kabelbinder an der Badeleiter  befestigt, aber sie flog uns bereits nach kurzer Fahrt um die Ohren, komplett verbogen!!!

viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Nin-ja (8. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi Jorg,

Danke! Die befestigung machen wir mit diese Montage:

http://m.angel-schlageter.de/item/3133323034

Grüße,

Ninja


----------



## derrik (10. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo  Windelwilli. Wie war Dein Brandungsangeln mit dem Texas Rig .Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen .Habe das bis jetzt auch nur vom Boot aus probiert , mit sehr guten Fangergebnissen .  Gruß  Derrik.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo  Windelwilli. Wie war Dein Brandungsangeln mit dem Texas Rig .Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen .Habe das bis jetzt auch nur vom Boot aus probiert , mit sehr guten Fangergebnissen .  Gruß  Derrik.


Hallo Derrik, 
habe es mehrfach versucht, sowohl vom Land wie auch vom Boot. Hab mich dabei akribisch an die Empfehlungen des Barsch-Papstes gehalten. Hatte 4'' und 2,5'' G-Tail Saturn in Motoroil, habe sogar den Schwanz wie empfohlen mit dem Orangen Knofistift behandelt. Dazu ein 28gr Bulletblei und ne rote Perle. 
Das ganze wurde sowohl vom Land als auch vom Boot über den Grund geschleift bzw. mit leichten Hüpfern. 

Nun zu den Ergebnissen :
Nix. Kein Biss, kein Zupfer, kein Nix.
Weder vom Land noch auf dem Boot. An fehlendem Fisch kanns nicht gelegen haben, denn zumindest vom Boot hat die Natur-Wurmrute an den Stellen gefangen. 
Aber zumindest ist Camo-Tackle jetzt 80€ reicher.
Ich werd das Zeugs ( bis auf das schwere Blei) nun für die Barschangelei verwenden. 

Gruß,  Andreas 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (11. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Windelwili,  
habe es exakt auch so im September in KüBo vom Boot probiert: Nüscht! Kein Zupfer. Zwischendurch Vorfachwechsel und eine kurze Mundschnur mit Seeringler hinter das Bulletblei gehängt und innerhalb weniger Minuten hing eine schöne Platte...
Habe dann auf die Originalmontage ein kleines Stück Wurm mit aufgesteckt und auch das gab Fisch. 
Immer wieder G-Tail pur, kein Erfolg. Nach 2 Stunden dann aufgegeben, da die Mitangler fleißig neben mir auf Naturköder gezogen haben.
Thema erledigt! 

Carsten


----------



## derrik (11. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das ist sehr schade , daß du mit dieser Montage keinen Erfolg hattest .Habe vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit dieser Montage einige (3) Butt's gefangen .Einer war zum mitnehmen.Habe mit dem Boot vor Tranekaer geangelt.                                          Derrick.


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

2 Wochen LL sind leider schon wieder, viel zu schnell, zu Ende gegangen!

In der ersten Woche war es sehr windig, was leider zu der Jahreszeit nichts ungewöhnliches ist.

Wir konnten dann aber doch 2 Tage rausfahren und was wir dann erlebten war wirklich erstklassiges Fischen!!! Von irgendwelchen ausgefallenen Jahrgängen war überhaupt nichts zu spüren!!! 

Da stellt sich dann wieder die Frage: Wo waren die Fische (Dorsche) in den letzten 2 Jahren?

Das wird wohl deren Geheimnis bleiben, denn es kann nur gemutmaßt werden! Auf jeden Fall waren sie nicht vor Ort!

Gefangen haben wir alle Größen von knapp über 10cm-gut 75cm.

Wobei die Mehrzahl der Fische so zwischen 30-40cm lagen!

Was auffiel war, das die Fische, ich will nicht sagen gestapelt, aber doch sehr zentriert zwischen 16-20m standen! Ober und unterhalb dieser Tiefen gab es auch Fische aber dann nur vereinzelt und auch nur Kleinere!

Als Köder wurden unterschiedliche Sachen gefischt, aber es funktionierte eigentlich alles! Wobei es wichtig war mit Beifängern zu angeln. Dabei war es eigentlich egal, ob nur ein Blei, ein Pilker oder ein Gummifisch als Gewicht diente. 98% der Bisse gab es auf die Beifänger und auch die Größeren gingen darauf! Dabei spielte die Farbe eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Ich bevorzuge das Rote, aber auch schwarz und andere Farben gingen ebenso!

Auch konnten wir sehr viele und auch gute Wittlinge fangen!!!

Das Baglimit konnten wir am ersten Tag leider nicht ganz ausschöpfen! Das lag dann auch an der ablandigen Drift, da man über die erforderliche Tiefe doch recht schnell trieb. Am zweiten Tag war das etwas anders, da wir parallel zum Ufer trieben und sehr lange in der gewünschten Tiefe trieben, haben wir zum Ende des Tages dann nur noch Wittlinge mitgenommen!

Fazit der ersten Woche: 51/60 + etwa 30 Wittlinge

Die Erwartungen von mir und auch der 5 anderen Mitangler wurden mehr als übertroffen!!! Das lässt für die nächsten Jahre mehr als Hoffen!!!


Dann war Personalwechsel angesagt. Für 4 (Angler) ging es wieder in die Heimat und 2 (eigentlich Nichtangler) kamen hinzu!

Vom Fang her hat sich aber nichts geändert. Es blieb wie es die 2 Tage der vorherigen Woche auch war! Es wurde sehr gut gefangen, wobei noch einige seltene Einzelfänge hinzukamen in Form einer sehr schönen Makrele, die beim Drill eines anderen Dorsches einstieg, und eines Petermännchens. Hatte ich bis dato nach 25 Jahren Ostsee auch noch nicht. 

Noch zu Erwähnen ist, das die Dorsche teilweise, mehr als Hunger gehabt haben müssen. Da wurden Heringe zusammen mit Krebsen ausgewürgt und auch ein kleiner, noch lebender, Lippfisch war dabei. Kannte ich auch noch nicht!

Allerdings wurde unser "Angelvergnügen" etwas getrübt von einem dänischen Netzfischer, der genau in unserer Drift seine, die einzigen weit und breit, Netze aufstellte und das im Zick Zack, so das wir immer ein Teil des Netzes erwischt hätten!

Wir sind dann von der grünen Tonne am Leuchtturm Keldsnor zur grünen Tonne auf Höhe Bukkemose "geflüchtet"!!! Was den Fängen keinen Abbruch tat, aber die Strömung war dort viel heftiger, was doch Gewichte bis 200gr. erforderlich machte. Das ist zwar nicht ganz meine Art der Dorschfischerei bisher, aber diesmal gab es meiner Meinung nach keine Alternative.

Wir konnten dann 4 Tage am Stück rausfahren und hatten eine Quote von 69/80. Auch bei unseren "Nichtanglern" war die Begeisterung sehr groß!!!

Was noch auffiel war, das wir die einzigen "Bootsangler" im Hafen Bagenkop waren. Allerdings nicht die einzigen Angler, denn auf unseren Rückfahrten standen vom Leuchtturm bis Gulstav die Brandungsangler Seite an Seite!!! Ich hoffe sie haben auch ordentlich gefangen, da ich nicht sagen kann, ob die Platten auch gut gebissen haben!?!

Auch das ganze drum/herum war wieder alles Bestens!!!

Die Spandauer Gebäckstücke zum Beispiel sind eine Wucht!!! Warum es die, bei dem Namen nicht in D gibt, zumindest nicht in meiner Region, bleibt mir ein Rätsel!!! Aber so ist die Vorfreude auf 2018 um so größer!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo Mario,
das hört sich doch mal sehr sehr gut an! Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. 
Hast du evtl. auch noch ein paar Bilder von eurer Tour?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

und wieder weichen "Wissenschaft" und Anglererfahrung weit voneinander ab und es werden Fische gefangen, die es laut "Wissenschaft" gar nicht geben sollte..

Freu mich für Dich, das ihr einen tollen Urlaub hattet.

Bilder (siehe Franz) wären klasse...

Wasn dasn?:


MS aus G schrieb:


> Die Spandauer Gebäckstücke zum Beispiel sind eine Wucht!!!


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ja gibt auch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Dann habe ich auch versucht eine Meerforelle zu fangen. Blieb leider beim Versuch, aber mal wieder gesehen, das es auch A.......r unter den Anglern zu geben scheint!!! Denn sowas muss wirklich nicht sein, ein Abriss kann es ja wahrscheinlich nicht gewesen sein, da der Mist so in der Ostsee trieb!!! Und Nein, habe ich natürlich nicht auf dem Stein liegen lassen, sondern eingesteckt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Mario,

na das hat sich doch echt gelohnt!!

Danke für den schönen Bericht und auch dafür, dass Du das Meer sauber hälst! :m


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

So Thomas, 

jetzt zu Deiner Frage:

Ich habe zwar leider kein "Original", sondern "nur" selbstnachgemacht, aber so in etwa sehen die Dinger aus!

Eigentlich ganz einfach gehalten. Blätterteig, Himbeermarmelade und Zuckerguss!!! Sind wirklich der Hammer!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

DANKE!!!!

und wie kommts da zu dem Namen??
Gibts da ne Geschichte hinter??
Aussehen tuts schon mal lecker..


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das Gebäckstück heißt wohl wirklich so. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es im Berliner Raum auch käuflich zu erwerben sein wird, aber hier bei mir im nördlichen Hessen leider nicht!?!

Müsste man mal einen "Berliner" oder direkt "Spandauer" fragen! In Dänemark heißen die aber genauso. Gibt es wohl noch mit anderen Füllungen aber das mit Himbeere hat uns am besten geschmeckt. Die anderen sind aber auch gut!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Habe nicht den ganze Vorgang gelesen...
Wie nennen sich denn die leckerern teile?


----------



## MS aus G (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Spandauer!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Mario,
dickes Petri!! Geht doch noch was... #6 Na mal schauen, vielleicht düse ich nochmal für'n WE zum Brandungsangeln hoch


----------



## MS aus G (14. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich danke Euch!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (15. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier in Berlin heißen die Plunderstücke. Wird wohl ein Spandauer in Dänemark eingeschleppt haben und hat sich als invasive Art herausgestellt.




NEIN - war leider* kein* Spandauer.

Im Jahre 1850 habe die dänischen Bäcker gestreikt und da haben die Besitzer der Bäckerläden Österreicher "angeheuert" und diese haben die Rezepte mitgebracht - daher kommt auch der Name "*Wienerbrød* " Spandauer ist davon eine Abwandlung. Da dieses Plundergebäck in der Zwischenzeit in DK sehr populär war, haben es die dän. Bäcker nach dem Streik einfach übernommen.


----------



## Robmantuto (15. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> NEIN - war leider* kein* Spandauer.
> 
> Im Jahre 1850 habe die dänischen Bäcker gestreikt und da haben die Besitzer der Bäckerläden Österreicher "angeheuert" und diese haben die Rezepte mitgebracht - daher kommt auch der Name "*Wienerbrød* " Spandauer ist davon eine Abwandlung. Da dieses Plundergebäck in der Zwischenzeit in DK sehr populär war, haben es die dän. Bäcker nach dem Streik einfach übernommen.


Ich als Spandauer kenne das nicht, zumindest nicht unter dem Namen "Spandauer". Es ist wie mit dem "Berliner", in Köln bekommt man die Pfannkuchen unter dem Namen Berliner und in Berlin unter Pfannkuchen. Als ich in Köln in der Bäckerei Pfannkuchen bestellen wollte, da haben die mich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Afrob (15. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Moin,

ich melde mich auch mal im Langeland-Thread!
Für mich geht es um die Weihnachtszeit herum auf die Insel.
Ich habe mit Winterangeln wenig Erfahrung dort. Weiß jemand, ob Mefo vom Ufer aus sinn macht? Ein Boot hätte ich auch zur Hand.

Besten Dank im Voraus für alle Tipps! Ich revangiere mich dann mit jeder Menge Fangbildern von Kapitalen Fischen (vielleicht).


----------



## eiswerner (15. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Das sind Echte Dänische Plunder echt geil im Geschmack ob mit Himbeer oder Mohn oder Persipan egal sind immer ein Teller voll auf der Fähre zum Früstück.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (16. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> NEIN - war leider* kein* Spandauer.
> 
> Im Jahre 1850 habe die dänischen Bäcker gestreikt und da haben die Besitzer der Bäckerläden Österreicher "angeheuert" und diese haben die Rezepte mitgebracht - daher kommt auch der Name "*Wienerbrød* " Spandauer ist davon eine Abwandlung. Da dieses Plundergebäck in der Zwischenzeit in DK sehr populär war, haben es die dän. Bäcker nach dem Streik einfach übernommen.



Hallo Multe, 
vielen Dank für die Info #6.
Ich habe mich auch schon oft gefragt wieso es in vielen 
Bäckereien eine "Wienerstang" zu kaufen gibt. Kommt ja 
bestimmt auch aus dieser Zeit. 
Ist für mich auch immer ein MUSS wenn ich in DK bin.
Da kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen |supergri

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Super - auch von mir danke für die Info!!
Ihr seid klasse!!!!!


----------



## Zanderman (16. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Multe schrieb:


> NEIN - war leider* kein* Spandauer.
> 
> Im Jahre 1850 habe die dänischen Bäcker gestreikt und da haben die Besitzer der Bäckerläden Österreicher "angeheuert" und diese haben die Rezepte mitgebracht - daher kommt auch der Name "*Wienerbrød* " Spandauer ist davon eine Abwandlung. Da dieses Plundergebäck in der Zwischenzeit in DK sehr populär war, haben es die dän. Bäcker nach dem Streik einfach übernommen.




Moin Walter#h,
danke für den Nachhilfeunterricht.Ich hab mich immer schon gefragt wieso die Dänen so leckere Backwerke haben, zumal die normale dänische Küche m.E.nicht allzu viele Highlights bietet (zumindest im Vergleich mit der deutschen Küche).Aber die Österreicher sind ja Leckermäulchen....


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich mag auch gerne plunderteilchen!

Habe bitte sind dann kopenhagener?


----------



## Zander_Ulli (17. November 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich mag auch gerne plunderteilchen!
> 
> Habe bitte sind dann kopenhagener?



Ein Freund von mir wohnt in Odense. Der hat mir mal erzählt, 
dass die Petermännchen auf Fünen von den Einheimischen als
Kopenhagener bezeichnet werden. Hat bestimmt auch 
historische Hintergründe |krach: :q
Die schmecken aber auch super (die Petermännchen #


----------



## rule270 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hy
Lohnt sich immer . !000 Würfe 1 Fisch.
Geh nach Traeneker oder Snöde.
Wenn Du im Süden bist such das Nörreballe Nor, / Vesteregen. Ferner ist der Klint bei Gulstav herum gut. Oder im Westen der Risting Klint je nach Wind. Alles Gute und Petry Heil.
Rudi


----------



## Mefomaik (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hallo an alle Langeland Fans,

ich( Frau, Kind &Hund )
fahren das erste mal die ersten 2 April Wochen 2018 nach Langeland![emoji847]

Primär fische ich eigentlich auf Meerforelle, war auch die letzten 2 Jahre auf Bornholm und davor auf Fünen und wollte hier mal fragen ob hier  jemand paar Tips für den April hat !?

Lohnt sich evtl. auch eine Gummirute(für Dorsch) mitzunehmen!?

Paar Stellen hab ich mir schon rausgesucht wie unten auf der Karte...

Wäre schön wenn jemand etwas helfen kann  gerne auch per PN[emoji6]

Vielleicht ist jemand auch zu selben Zeit da und man kann mal zusammen los.( Haus ist  Ecke Stoense)







Danke & Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## zander67 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wenn Du vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch willst, brauchst Du keine Gummifische, die beißen in der Dämmerung auch auf Meerforellenblinker, falls sie überhaupt beißen, ist jedes Jahr unterschiedlich.
 Genau wie die Meerforellen, ein Jahr ist es zum Verzweifeln im nächsten Jahr wird man das Grinsen nicht mehr los.

 Noch ein Tipp, bei windigen Wetter ziehen die Bootsangler weil sie nicht raus können auch zum Mefofischen los.
 Die bekannten Stellen sind dann schnell überlaufen, vor allem im Süden.
 Da kann sich ein Weg in Richtung Norden lohnen oder man nimmt einen weiteren Fußmarsch in kauf.

 VG


----------



## Mefomaik (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke schonmal, ja von Ufer auf Dorsch mit blinker kenn ich!

Meinte eher vom Kutter oder Boot...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander_Ulli (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Hi Mefomaik,

wenn du das erste mal auf LL bist kann ich dir das 
folgende Buch empfehlen:

Angelführer Langeland - 56 Angelplätze mit Luftbildaufnahmen und GPS-Punkten
ISBN-10: 3942366096

Das Buch hilft auch sehr gut dabei, die Stellen und Parkplätze 
am Strand zu finden. Auf LL sind die Wege zum Wasser teilweise ganz schön verwinkelt. 
Ansonsten noch viel Spaß auf der Insel, wird dir bestimmt 
gefallen :m #:

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Sassone (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich bin ebenfalls Anfang April auf Langeland zu Mefo-Fischen.. dann inzwischen zum 6. Mal.. Die Stellen auf der Karte sind schon ganz gut, richtet sich eben immer nach Wind und Welle. Dorsch hatte ich im Frühjahr noch nie vom Ufer, vom Boot allerdings sind gute Fänge möglich... Bei Fragen melde dich einfach: sass-one@gmx.de


----------



## Mefomaik (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten, super!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin Leute 

auch wenn mein letzter Trip in der letzten September Woche windbedingt ein ziemlicher reinfall war, steht nun bereits die Planung für den nächsten Langeland-Trip :m
Eine Woche nur Ostwind ist nicht grad super wenn man auf Dorsch raus möchte. Zum Glück waren wir in Bagenkop und konnten daher im Schutz vom Land auf Platte umstellen. Auch die waren erst gar nicht so einfach zu finden. Mit einer Fangtiefe von 14-17m standen sie für meine Erfahrungen ungewöhnlich tief. Als wir sie dann aber erstmal gefunden hatten, lief es dafür dann umso besser. Nachm runterlassen brauchte es keine Minute bis die Bisse kamen, das an ner feinen Rute war schon spaßig. |supergri 

Dieses mal wird er in der letzten März Woche losgehen. *Zielfisch ist mal wieder Dorsche *und gestartet wird von Spodsbjerg mit'm Boot. Nun ist es für mich das erste Mal, dass ich im Frühjahr dort bin. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen auf welchen Tiefen die Dorsche in den letzten Jahren zu dieser Zeit anzutreffen waren? Da das Wasser noch recht kühl sein wird, würde ich jetzt mal grob auf Tiefen zwischen 7 und 20 Meter tippen? 

Danke vorab und beste Grüße

Lasse


----------



## MS aus G (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Würde ich jetzt pauschal auch mal behaupten!

Wir haben im November die Dorsche bei 15-20m gehabt! Ich war leider im Frühjahr lange nicht mehr auf LL! Als es noch genügend Dorsche gab, obwohl im November hatten wir auch schon wieder genug, haben wir sogar teilweise bei 3-4m schon gefangen!!! Aber am Anfang ist halt erstmal Suchen angesagt!!! Hat man dann seine Stelle/Tiefe gefunden sollte es mit dem Fang auch klappen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## spin89 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt pauschal auch mal behaupten!
> 
> Wir haben im November die Dorsche bei 15-20m gehabt! Ich war leider im Frühjahr lange nicht mehr auf LL! Als es noch genügend Dorsche gab, obwohl im November hatten wir auch schon wieder genug, haben wir sogar teilweise bei 3-4m schon gefangen!!! Aber am Anfang ist halt erstmal Suchen angesagt!!! Hat man dann seine Stelle/Tiefe gefunden sollte es mit dem Fang auch klappen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Hört sich gut an ! Leichtes fischen macht eh mehr spaß. Habe bei mir an der Ostsee in der kälteren Zeit auch oft die besten Fänge auf 3-5 Meter. Schlecht gefangen habe ich auf LL bisher noch nie, dieses mal hat uns halt der Wind nen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich hoffe im Frühjahr haben wir dahingehend mehr Glück.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Allroundtalent (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin, 

 in einer Woche geht es für mich auf die Insel. 
 Ich habe vor, aus der Brandung den Plattfischen nachzustellen. 
 Hat jemand diesbezüglich aktuelle Informationen für mich (gerne per PN)? 

 Vielen Dank vorab. 

 Grüße


----------



## Stefan W. (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



spin89 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> auch wenn mein letzter Trip in der letzten September Woche windbedingt ein ziemlicher reinfall war, steht nun bereits die Planung für den nächsten Langeland-Trip :m
> Eine Woche nur Ostwind ist nicht grad super wenn man auf Dorsch raus möchte. Zum Glück waren wir in Bagenkop und konnten daher im Schutz vom Land auf Platte umstellen. Auch die waren erst gar nicht so einfach zu finden. Mit einer Fangtiefe von 14-17m standen sie für meine Erfahrungen ungewöhnlich tief. Als wir sie dann aber erstmal gefunden hatten, lief es dafür dann umso besser. Nachm runterlassen brauchte es keine Minute bis die Bisse kamen, das an ner feinen Rute war schon spaßig. |supergri
> ...


Moin. Wir fahren jetzt schon einige Jahre im April auf die Insel. In den letzten Jahren war es meistens so 18 bis 25 m, gab aber auch schon Jahre da ging erst ab 30 m was. Müßt ihr einfach mal fragen entweder beim Bootsvermieter oder im Angelladen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spin89 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Danke für die Info  
Bist tatsächlich schon der zweite der mir nun sagt das der Dorsch häufig zu der Zeit doch noch tiefer steht als ich es von der Ostsee "Zuhause" gewohnt bin. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es wird


----------



## MS aus G (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Ich wünsche allen "Langeländern" ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute im neuen Jahr!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Ozan (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen, ich plane im Mai nach Langelang zu fahren allerdings wieder Richtung Lohals. Dieses Jahr waren wir auch im Mai in Lohals aber ohne den gewünschten Erfolg. ca. 30 std. mit Boot im Wasser und nur 3 maßige Dorsche und zig untermaßige. Hat jemand dieses Jahr im Norden Langelands überhaupt halbwegs Erfolg gehabt? Oder sollten wir lieber Richtung Spodsbjerg gehen um die größeren zu fangen?
 Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Stefan W. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Ozan schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen, ich plane im Mai nach Langelang zu fahren allerdings wieder Richtung Lohals. Dieses Jahr waren wir auch im Mai in Lohals aber ohne den gewünschten Erfolg. ca. 30 std. mit Boot im Wasser und nur 3 maßige Dorsche und zig untermaßige. Hat jemand dieses Jahr im Norden Langelands überhaupt halbwegs Erfolg gehabt? Oder sollten wir lieber Richtung Spodsbjerg gehen um die größeren zu fangen?
> Vielen Dank schonmal


Wo habt ihr denn geangelt? Wart ihr zur Brücke? Weil da steht eigentlich immer Fisch in der Nähe der Pfeiler.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ozan (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

doch, wir waren fast den ganzen Tag oben an der Brücke, da war auch massenhaft Fisch aber alles nur bis 30-35cm..
in der angehängten Grafik sieht man (rot markiert) wo wir jeweils auch ein Tag probiert haben..
lagen wir mit den stellen ganz falsch oder lag es doch an uns?




Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn geangelt? Wart ihr zur Brücke? Weil da steht eigentlich immer Fisch in der Nähe der Pfeiler.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cerebellum (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Moin, wünsche frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben,

trage mich mit dem Gedanken im Sommer 2018 nach LL zu fahren, kenne die Insel aus der Kindheit, waren in den 70-80ern häufig dort. Jetzt habe ich gehört es sei inzwischen verboten Würmer auf LL zu graben (also Wattwürmer), stimmt das? kann da Jemand was zu sagen?
Oder sind nur bestimmte Stellen verboten (z.B. könnte ich verstehen wenn man in Ristinge am Sandstrand nicht Graben oder Plümpern darf, wg. Badegäste etc..

Würde mich über Auskünfte sehr freuen

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Stulle (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

2017 war auf jeden Fall ne schwämme von Kleinfisch die stellen kenne ich nicht weiß aber das viele Probleme hatten größere fische zu fangen.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Stulle schrieb:


> 2017 war auf jeden Fall ne schwämme von Kleinfisch die stellen kenne ich nicht weiß aber das viele Probleme hatten größere fische zu fangen.



Wir waren mit dem Boot im Sommer bei 20Metern- quasi Höhe Bukkemose bis runter an den Südzippel.
Kleinfisch ohne Ende.
Aber auch große Dorsche, Wittlinge , Plattfisch und fette Makrelen


----------



## Carptigers (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

@ Ozan Dieses Jahr gab es sehr viele und auch gute Fische in Spodsbjerg, entweder im Bermuda und weiter nördlich oder ganz weit im Süden hinter den 3 roten Tonnen.
Ich denke mal, dass du teilweise an den richtigen Stellen warst, allerdings haben die Fische immer nur gewisse Fresszeiten. 
Solltest du einen Schwarm gefunden haben, bleib an der Stelle und probiere  weiter. Irgendwann fressen die Dorsche.
Die richtig großen Fische stehen fast immer tiefer als 30m.


----------



## Zanderman (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Moin, wünsche frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben,
> 
> trage mich mit dem Gedanken im Sommer 2018 nach LL zu fahren, kenne die Insel aus der Kindheit, waren in den 70-80ern häufig dort. Jetzt habe ich gehört es sei inzwischen verboten Würmer auf LL zu graben (also Wattwürmer), stimmt das? kann da Jemand was zu sagen?
> Oder sind nur bestimmte Stellen verboten (z.B. könnte ich verstehen wenn man in Ristinge am Sandstrand nicht Graben oder Plümpern darf, wg. Badegäste etc..
> ...



Moin Cerebellum,
ich weiß nur das in der Ferienzeit das Wattwurmgraben an den Badestränden verboten ist, bzw unerwünscht...und da sollte sich eh jeder mit ein wenig Verstand dran halten....aber an "ungenutzten Bereichen" habe ich sowas noch nie gehört.Ist natürlich ohne Gewähr, falls hier keiner was "Ultimatives" beiträgt würde ich entweder einen Hafenmeister oder bei der Touristikinformation anfragen, ich bin fest davon überzeugt das man Dir eine Antwort besorgt.
mfG
michael


----------



## Ozan (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> @ Ozan Dieses Jahr gab es sehr viele und auch gute Fische in Spodsbjerg, entweder im Bermuda und weiter nördlich oder ganz weit im Süden hinter den 3 roten Tonnen.
> Ich denke mal, dass du teilweise an den richtigen Stellen warst, allerdings haben die Fische immer nur gewisse Fresszeiten.
> Solltest du einen Schwarm gefunden haben, bleib an der Stelle und probiere weiter. Irgendwann fressen die Dorsche.
> Die richtig großen Fische stehen fast immer tiefer als 30m.



 Hi, kannst du oder auch andere hier im Forum auch mal so auf der Karte Markierungen setzen, wo ihr erfolgreich wart oder die Spots sein sollen? Die Namen sagen mir alle nicht viel, da ich erst 1 mal auf Langeland war. 
 Danke


----------



## Stulle (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Moin Cerebellum,
> ich weiß nur das in der Ferienzeit das Wattwurmgraben an den Badestränden verboten ist, bzw unerwünscht...und da sollte sich eh jeder mit ein wenig Verstand dran halten....aber an "ungenutzten Bereichen" habe ich sowas noch nie gehört.Ist natürlich ohne Gewähr, falls hier keiner was "Ultimatives" beiträgt würde ich entweder einen Hafenmeister oder bei der Touristikinformation anfragen, ich bin fest davon überzeugt das man Dir eine Antwort besorgt.
> mfG
> michael


Die plätze wo ich suchen würde liegen alle im Naturschutzgebiet, vielleicht ist das gemeint. Ich such nicht selber das ist mir die Zeit nicht wert.


----------



## spin89 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Ozan schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du oder auch andere hier im Forum auch mal so auf der Karte Markierungen setzen, wo ihr erfolgreich wart oder die Spots sein sollen? Die Namen sagen mir alle nicht viel, da ich erst 1 mal auf Langeland war.
> Danke



Google mal nach "dr catch langeland angeln"
Da findest du einen Betrag nur über Dorsch angeln samt Karte und diversen GPS Koordinaten sowie einen Beitrag zum Meefo angeln.

Grüße lasse


----------



## poldi82 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-daenemark/dorsch-angeln-vor-spodsbjerg-langeland-gps-daten

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/meerforellenangeln-auf-langeland


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Langeland 2018 ist schon eröffnet.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2017*

Wo sind die alten Beiträge?


----------



## Stulle (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Langeland 2017*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wo sind die alten Beiträge?


Im 2017 Thread?


----------

